# Legend of the Monkey Mage - The End (Final Update, 26 Jun 06)



## PieAndDragon (Oct 3, 2005)

This campaign is D&D, set in my homebrew. The characters are starting at 3rd level and a variety of races and classes are available to them.

*Background - as given to players*

The Forest of the Apes is renowned for the variety of primates who make it their home. Homeland of the unseelie, trickster fey who walk the night.

Legend has it that there was once a sorcerer of great power who brought the monkeys and apes to this forest. Tales say he built towers of arcane power within the depths of the forest and some of them stand to this day, with traps for the unwary and treasure for the bold. Some say this magician was a reaver elf, others a human or salamander, some even a siv or that he was a fey in the form of an ape. 

Whatever the truth, rumours have surfaced about a cult now active on the fringes of the forest. Fanatics trying to use the magics of the Monkey Mage for their own gain.

Now a minor noble has gone missing near the forest, and an enterprising merchant is putting together an adventuring party to find him. The merchant, Vincien Coingate, is said to have longer term plans in mind, involving the group known as the Venturers of the Coin.

Starting cast of PCs

*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 2 / Elk Totem Warrior 1
*Garrett Underbough*, halfling male from another world, Bard 3
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 2 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Lumumba*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Monkey Totem Warrior 1 / Transmuter 2
*Lysander Casaragis*, human male from Kynahar, Fighter 3

*Glossary of World Terms*

*Cycuri:* A race of hairless, aquatic humanoids with a mystical third eye blessed by Lord Moon. They suffer from many mutations and many grow up to 10 ft tall in their lifespan. They are an ambitious and adaptable race, with a preference for nighttime and a respect for personal power and personal freedom. It is said they were originally a dying race of aquatic cyclops from another world who undertook a spirit journey, taking over the bodies of other humanoids to respawn themselves.

*Forest Fey:* The seelie fey, known for their playful tricks. They live in the Forest Realm and can enter the mortal world though mystical places such as dryad trees, mushroom rings and nymph pools. They include dryads, foest sidhe, nymphs, satyrs and thorns.

*Immortals:* Mortals who have ascended into the planes. They can grant spells to clerics and favours to mortals, but they gain no direct benefit from having followers and cannot influence things such as the winds or sun as the gods once could

*Last Banishing:* Event 25 years ago when the gods and their followers were banished from the world and the Immortals given some of their powers instead.

*Moej:* Reptilian humanoids with an affinity for dragons and a draconic ancestry. They were once normal humanoids who have undergone an arcane ritual to transform themselves into one of this race. Adapted from Arcana Unearthed

*Naiads:* Elemental fey with many traits of the Elemental Plane of Water. Described in more detail here

*Night Fey:* The unseelie fey, known for their vicious streaks and dark sense of humour. They live in the Night Realm and can enter the mortal world though mystical places such as redcap rings, dark caves and troll bridges. They include harpies, iron trolls, kenku, night sidhe, redcaps and skulks.

*the Pack:* A group of spirits who guide the northern tribes known as the Beastclans. Many of the Pack have an associated beastclan and any clansmen who do not belong to one of these tribes is looked after by Dog. They are lead by Raven and include Crocodile, Elk, Hawk, Horse, Hydra and Tiger among others.

*Pech:* Elemental fey with many traits of the Elemental Plane of Earth. Described in more detail here

*Redroad Trading Coster:* Merchant trading house which is a front for the Black Network, a powerful criminal organistion which operates across the Sohal City-states.

*Salamanders:* Elemental fey with many traits of the Elemental Plane of Fire. Described in more detail here

*Siv:* Frog-headed humanoids who are at home in marshes and swamps. Calculating and elitist, many seek to dominate others in the name of the Lord of the Green Claw, reputed to be the creator of their race. Many train as monks, with the elite becoming oathsworn and assassins. Adapted from Monsters of Faerun

*Tain:* A tall, proud warrior race who once ruled a mighty empire spanning much of the northern lands. Now they are an accursed race, forced to wander for all their days by the night fey.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Characters*

*THE CURRENT CHARACTERS*
Updated as characters perish or are cast aside for new ideas. Two of my players have signed up to Enworld. They are Deng, who plays Deng, and DeGlove, who plays Lukkar.

*Lukkar* 
A goblin brought up in perpetual darkness, his home has been in the Deeps for the majority of his life. Raised to scout dangerous caverns ahead of his semi-nomadic tribe, Lukkar is skilled in finding foes and keeping himself out of danger. Used to riding when scouting, Lukkar has ridden lizards, dogs and ponies. He is blessed by Falcon, a spirit of the Pack, who guides his bow and lends strength to him in times of war.

Outcast from his tribe when he stole his father's bow, which another goblin has claimed, Lukkar fears pursuit after the goblin's murder and his own flight. Since then he has been taken in by the Black Network, a criminal organisation of Sohal, who he has been working for as an outrider on their caravans on his riding dog.

He was assigned a new task, joining an adventuring party formed by Vincien Coingate, a merchant they were keeping tabs on. Now the only founding member to still actively adventure, Lukkar is a skilled scout, deadly archer and the deputy leader on the charter.

*Sakorat* 
A naiad raised in Bukon, Sakorat was brought up in Lomghel, serving Munaak Arghul, one of the Fellowship of the Nightlord. The naiad was bound to the Lord of the Green Claw and Tunli, Warrior Prime of the Zurl, granted access to their divine magics.

He has no family, and is not interested in one. Sakorat thrived among the Bukonnish, becoming deceptive and manipulative, traits others of his race are not known for.
A year ago, he was exiled from Bukon by the manichations of Munaak, who feared his own position. Since then Sakorat has thrived in south-eastern Sohal, saving a caravan from the attentions of night fey, gaining a group of hangers-on, a loyal bodyguard and contacts among the Redroad Trading Coster as a result.

When he heard that the Company of the Valiant Blade were in need of a skilled spellcaster, he naturally volunteered himself. His group of followers include a quartet of musicians, a cook, a manservant, a couple of guards, a priest of the Lord of the Green Claw and one who has given up their willpower to stengthen that of their master's.

Sakorat has proven himself of great worth to the Company of the Valiant Blade, gaining much fame and glory. So far has he risen that he is now marked down on their charter as their leader.

*Sydnius, son of Arthyen / Sydnia*
Born of a beastclansmen from the Horse Beastclan, Sydnius grew up on the Steppes on the edge of the Northlands. His father never revealed who his mother was, except to say she was one of the forest fey. He would never find out from his father either, as Arthyen died in a hill giant raid, defending the village of Dog beastclansmen. He grew up a skilled hunter, having a rare understanding of animals. He also learned tactics of mounted warfare so common his beastclan.

For several years he lived among his tribe and the beasts of the wild, gaining the loyalty of a massive hawk from the Khorun Peaks. But in time he decided to head south, into the Sohalese City-states, attempting to learn the identity of his mother. It was at Hollyhollow that he joined the Company of the Valiant Blade, a group known for their dealings with the fey.

In the Deepswamp, Sydnius was seized by some madness. He threw himself into a link to the spirit world, losing his life and severing his connection to the Wheel of Spirits. He returned as a female goblin and still adventurers with the party.

Now Sydnia has gathered a new pack, although avoided by some of the others and known as the Cursed One. She is haunted by visions of former incarnations on the Wheel of Spirits and knows this is her last incarnation. Her soul is severed from Ascorre for good.

*Zuridah, daughter of Ismah*
The embodiment of a tain warrior, Zuridah is fast, strong and deadly, with a fierce cunning which can take foes by surprise. Fostered from the Panther Beastclan at a young age, she grew up among the humans of the Hydra, learning the intricacies of the twin-headed axe. Like the greatest of her race, she has two life paths, following the Way of the Stars and the Way of the Axe.

After she grew of age, she spent a time among several of the tain tribes, before joining a group of mercenaries in the wars of Sohal. Zuridah fought for several of the City-States, including several bloody battles for the WhiteBlade family against the Tyrant of Eastcastle. 

Her last job brought her to Southquarry, where she defended the lands of Southwatch against the BlackWatch family and their siv allies. Leading the defenders were the Company of the Valiant Blade.

*Ijiru*
Ijiru is quiet, cunning and resourceful. A Mejannish human, adept at stealth and magic. His childhood years were spent fostered among the salamanders of the Makafong Great Family, known for it's spy network. His life changed when he came upon a group of reavers burying a body, during a childhood dare. Ijiru was bundled away with the approval of the Makafong. He became one of the Yutono Tong, feared killers for hire, who struggle to right an ancient wrong.

Most of his life up to now has been spent in a secret Yutono stronghold, on the edge of Buried Traitor Plains, where the spirits of traitors are bound and guarded by the Makafong. Among the reavers he was taught subtle magics to alter form and visage, combined with the art of stealth. Ijiru slew his first target, a fat merchant, at 19, and has risen as far as one of his kind can among the Yutono.

Ijiru is part of a half-caste among the Yutono, those who belong but are not reavers. And now he has the chance to prove himself. He hunts an elusive target in the south-eastern city states of Sohal, himself on the run from a group of pech aware of his quest. For now he has sought the protection and influence of an adventuring party, the Company of the Valiant Blade.

*Melof, son of Talek[NPC]*
This son of Tiger towers a head among most other humans, with the muscles of a warrior who has spent years running the tundra of the Flintlands and fighting as a mercenary in Sohalese wars.

Having fought in for the Tyrant of Eastcastle, the Blackwatch Family and against goblin tribes at Northwatch, Melof seeks glory as the guard of Sakorat, leader of the Company of the Valiant Blade. A beserker in battle, he is far more cunning than the brutal savage he acts as among the Sohalese.

*THE FALLEN* - _SPOILERS OF REST OF STORY_

*Garrett Underbough*
Brought up in the streets of the City of Greyhawk, Garrett came from a well to do family who are rumoured to have a draconic ancestor in their past. Taught at the bardic college, the halfling wished for nothing more than to experience life and share his music with others.

So he wasn't too put out when he arrived in a distant land after a foolish bet, a land where halflings were virtually unknown, having left decades ago when the Old Gods were banished from the planes. After discussions with a group called the Council of Magisters, he was set free in the nation of Sohal.

He travelled the land, learning what he could and entertaining others on the clarinet, an instrument unknown in this land. It was in Whistlevale that he had an all night drinking session with a goblin called Magga. In the morning he found out that he had agreed to join an adventuring party during their binge. Seeing as his apparent word was important to him, he signed up alongside Magga that day.

He fell in Highkeep Forest, against an owlbear too fierce for him. He was buried under a cairn and is missed by all for his tunes.

*Lysander Casaragis*
Fourth son from a noble family of Kynahar, famed for their powerful magicians and a thriving trade in magical trinkets. He married a noblewoman from a Sohalese family, Virdisia NorthWatch, although he rarely saw her as she has duties at a sanctuary to Lord Moon in the mountains near her home. His education includes the languages of several races his family trades with.

Lysander was young and ambitious, a warrior who knows his way around upper society. He longs to prove himself in single combat, and one day return to his homeland to win the annual dueling competition which provides the Champion of Harez each year. Through his years he has developed an unhealthy thirst for fine wine and spirits, often being the first to start and the last to finish in an evening.

Lysander wields the rapier that was once his uncle's, and was travelling to see more of the world. It was in the town of Whistlevale that he heard one of his wife's distant cousins had gone missing, so he joined a group of adventurers which would be looking for him, leading them from the start.

He fell in the Forest of the Apes, outside of the Tower of Roniax. An enlarged spriggan's chain left him broken and hanging from a tree. He was buried in the forest earth and will never drink in the mortal realms until his next incarnation.

*Sudurak*
A salamander from Mejan. He was warrior of the Changon much like Sharanna. But he also trained at Dragonsblood mountain as a student of the red mystics. Trained to use use the magics of the sorcerer and the powers of the monk, they eventually combine the two, calling on the elements for their unique powers. Those who learn to combine the two earn the title of Red Mystic and are feared throughout Mejan.

Like Sharanna, Sudurak was chosen as one of the Changon to search the Sohal City-states for shrines to Mejannish deities of Fire. He travelled to Whiteblade but found no shrines there. He was then chosen to aid Sharanna to the south, as she had found a shrine to the Immortal Chatchom, and where there was one there might be more. So Sudurak travelled through they city-state of Southwatch and bargained with a kenku guide to take him down the Night Road. It was there that he met with Sharanna and the Company of the Valiant Blade.

It was soon after he attained full understanding as a Red Mystic that he fell in battle. A formian armadon clawed him to the ground before burning him away with acid. He then exploded in fire as the magic of his flaming eye tattoo consumed his body.

*Sharanna*
A salamander warrior of the Changon Great Family of Mejan, Sharanna trained in the use of battle techniques unique to her race, wielding the greatsword passed down her family for three generations.

She was also trained by a salamander who belonged to the Order of the Living Curse. He taught her to use the ancient curse on her foes, complementing a brutal fighting style with knowledge of magic.

Sharanna travelled with a small group of other warriors from the Changon, charged with searching Sohal for any shrines to the deities of Fire revered in Mejan. From the city of Sunpass the warriors split, agreeing to meet up once they had scoured the city-states.
The warrior of the curse travelled to Southwatch, where she was overwhelmed by bandits on the road. She was rescued by the Company of the Valiant Blade, and fought by them in many adventures.

She perished during the Trial of the Monkey God, as they searched for the Amulet of Wethinoc. She was slain by an undead monstrosity known as a bone fiend, commanded by Jowca, a former ally of the Company of the Valient Blade, who turned their enemy on that day.

*Lumumba*
The only survivor of his brood, this siv was trained as a warrior and a user of the arcane arts since his birth. Brought up in the Deepswamp, which most siv call home,
Lumumba had a rigorous upbringing, schooled by a human hermit from the Empire of Mejan in the magics of transmutation. His second teacher was a siv, touched by the Pack, who bound him to the spirit lord Monkey, and schooled him in the use of the chain. The two teachers often argued over Lumumba's fate, and this culminated in a duel where the siv died.

His teacher and he were banished from the Deepswamp, and a group of monks sworn to the Lord of the Green Claw set on their destruction. Lumumba has since parted ways with his master and fled into Sohal. It was in the town that he and his faithful follower Kwaku were hired by a merchant, mostly because of Lumumba's connection with Monkey.

Lumumba died in the final battle during the Trial of the Monkey God, slain by the bearer of the Amulet of Wethinoc, a powerful barghest who lead a tribe of goblins. The deputy leader of the Company of the Valiant Blade, his memory lives on through his Near-Brother Kwaku.

*Aquotl* 
A naiad from the Bitter Ocean, Aquotl came from a family watched over by an ice dragon named Frostmaw. One of his ancestors was very close to the dragon and it's blood runs in Aquotl and his kin. Trained in the dragon sorcery, Aquotl could take the form of other fey or breathe cold death over foes.

He rode the dolphins many of his tribe treat as friends and was happy in the ocean.
On a visit to the forest fey on the western shores of the Bitter Ocean, Aquotl's life path changed. An old forest gnome told Aquotl of Frostmaw's dark past, bred within the Forest of the Apes.

Aquotl hoped to search for more of his protector's past, managed to join a group of adventurers who seemed intent on entering the Forest.
It was while investigating Frostmaw's heritage, attacking a grove of the forest fey, that Aquotl fell, destroyed by an animated tree guarding the grove.

*Irenke*
A fully developed cycuri, Irenke stood one and a half times the size of a human, just as her ancestors did. The largest of the younglings brought up among the spawning ponds of the Kynahar coast, It was Irenke's job to guard the other young ones, and she continued that task when she matured, using the speed granted to her as a warrior of Wolf to patrol for threats above and below the shores. On one fateful day she fought off a group of reaver raiders intent on stealing the young ones.

This act brought her to the attention of Samuka, a powerful oracle among the cycuri, who had a young one among those Irenke saved. Recognising the potential in the strong young warrior, he took her along as a guard when he travelled to the Forest of the Apes. Irenke continued her education as a warrior and guard, dealing with night fey and goblins.

While Samuka was visiting an acolyte of the Monkey God called Tabor, she was offered the chance to join a group competing in the Trial of the Monkey God. Samuka had performed a viewing and was happy to let her go. So she joined the Company of the Valiant Blade.
For a short time, she was the strongest warrior of the Company of the Valiant Blade, before falling in the defence of Southquarry, battling swamp giants.

*Andruga*
This goblin was brought up among the moors of Bukon, among the hill clans who fear the night fey and make deals with many dark powers. He and several others of his tribe were singled out and given as debt payment to Hunlo, a veteran reaver warrior from Mejan. He watched over them for several years before taking them to the egde of the Deepswamp, where they grew to maturity.

Hunlo drove his young acolytes hard and Andruga learnt to master the ways of stealth. Several of his brother goblins did not survive the training, but he was one of the best. He became a full member of the Kuroku Tong a couple of years ago, of high status due to Hunlo's standing among them.

The Kuroku work for many strange employers, and Andruga was recently sent into the Forest of the Apes. He was searching for a goblin alchemist to take to Southwatch in Sohal when he came upon the Company of the Valiant Blade.

Andruga was with the Company of the Valiant Blade during the quest for Night's Return. He fell against Thrassius BlackBlade, the faerie lord who ruled Highkeep Forest and the strongest foe they have faced. His secrets went with him to the afterlife.

*THOSE WHO LEFT*

*Magga [NPC]* 
A priest of Dainor, the last true god, this goblin grew up in the hills of western Bukon, a land ruled by the night fey and darker creatures. Adept at the goblin skills of stealth, riding, tall tales and petty thievery, she has been sought after by many of her tribe.

She has her own vision in mind however, as like her father, she also serves Danjas. This warrior Immortal has charged her with finding champions of warcraft to aid him. So she travels the lands, looking for warriors who may join her cause. Most of the time she works as an outrider, helping to guide caravans away from the dangers of the wilds.
When she was offered the chance to join an adventuring party in Sohal, she took it, as what better way to find a warrior than among a group who live for danger.

It is through Magga's eyes that the first part of the tale has been told, as she journeyed with the group around Southwatch and Highkeep.

Magga left the group to pursue a position in the Venturers of the Coin and perfect the trade of the tattooist.

*Deng* 
This salamander's homeland is a desolate desert, where the fire fey have learnt to adapt. Deng is from the Sudjai tribe and was part of a group which lead caravans through the safer routes, for the right price.

One of his brethren was a old human from the Elk beastclan, who initiated Deng in the way of the Elk warrior, teaching him the fighting style of the twin antlers.

Deng has left his homeland in search of a legendary shaman of Elk, one who knows a fighting style of dance and blades. His search brought him to Sohal and the town of Whistlevale, where a merchant offered to hire him, as he could speak the language of the unseelie fey.

Deng lead the Company of the Valiant Blade through its greatest victories, from the Battle of Southquarry to the quest for Night's Return. He has a place among the Tower of the Guardian Flame, although he does not follow all of its tenets. For now he has retired to Nightjewel Mansion alongside Kwaku, teaching others who wish to take the path of the dervish, and aiding the Tower of Guardian Flame.

*Kwaku[NPC]* 
A priest of the Pack and Lord Moon, this siv has been Lumumba's faithful companion for over a year. Kwaku has little understanding of how his magics work and often finds it hard to relate to others. Good with a crossbow, his greatest strength is his links to the Realm of Spirits, through which he can heal those in need. At times he is soft-hearted, but rarely showed this to the rest of the group.

Kwaku did not start off as a full member of the group, but gained equality for his healing powers. His favourite spell is Hand of Zombie, through which he can cast touch spells from afar.

After the death of his Near-Brother Lumumba, Kwaku no longer traveled with the Company of the Valiant Blade, staying at Nightjewel Mansion instead, trying to gather a group of creatures together, one from each of the Pack.

*Shegall Harrowborn[NPC]*
Sakorat's bodyguard and the an author of the Company's journal, Shegall is a skilled warrior, well educated and dedicated to keeping the night fey out of Southwatch and Highkeep, preferably on the southern side of the River Harrow. When called, his shield shows a circle of roses around a medley of other flowers, representing the power of life. He adopted his squire, Borsca, several years ago, and she grew from a girl to a proud young woman confident with animals.

When the group were not willing to help him repel kenku nests from the Harrowwood, he left them to fight his battle alone. He still grieves for his daughter, and remains on good terms with Sakorat.

*Kapix Hestir*
A practicioner of fell magics, Kapix is a human well into his later years, a member of the feared Death's Crow. He grew up on the edge of swampland in Bukon, in a temple of Moha, once Goddess of the Swamp. There he learnt his trade, alongside siv allies of the priesthood. 

It all ended when the temple was burnt down by salamanders from Red Mountain and he fled to the port city of Ku-Nukarr. There he worked for a time among the Black Network with a group of adventurers, supporting a gladiatorial arena called the Hall of Champions. When the Pantheon was forced from the world in the Last Banishing, Kapix chose not to follow his goddess, staying on Ascorre instead.

The last few decades have been spent researching for the Death's Crow in Sohal, on the edge of the Deepswamp. He journeyed with the Company of the Valiant Blade to the ruins of Torith's Beacon, and returned with them to Nightjewel Mansion. Since then he has found another cabal among the ruins of Highkeep to join, abandoning his second and brief stint as an adventurer.

_Edit 17/10/05: added Sharanna
Edit 24/10/05: moved Garrett to The Fallen list
Edit 31/10/05: moved Magga to the list of Those Who Left
Edit 31/10/05: added Aquotl
Edit 14/11/05: moved Lysander to the Fallen list
Edit 14/11/05: added Sudurak
Edit 26/11/05: updated Kwaku's description
Edit 29/01/06: moved Sudurak to the Fallen list
Edit 06/02/06: moved Sharanna to the Fallen list
Edit 06/02/06: added Andruga
Edit 13/02/06: added Irenke
Edit 05/03/06: moved Lumumba, Aquotl and Irenke to the Fallen list
Edit 05/03/06: added Sakorat, Shegall and Sydnius
Edit 05/03/06: updated descriptions for Deng and Kwaku
Edit 25/04/06: added Zuridah
Edit 14/05/06: moved Andruga to the Fallen list
Edit 15/05/06: moved Deng, Kwaku and Shegall to the list of Those Who Left
Edit 15/05/06: updated descriptions of Lukkar and Sakorat
Edit 16/05/06: added Ijiru, Melof and Kapix
Edit 21/06/06: moved Kapix to the list of Those Who Left
Edit 21/06/06: updated description of Sydnius / Sydnia
_


----------



## Fiasco (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds interesting so far...  What levels did the characters start at?


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 10, 2005)

3rd. We had the first session yesterday. I dislike running for 1st-2nd, especially as we're tied to just the term-time weeks.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 10, 2005)

As written in the journal of Magga, the female goblin with the party

*Fireday, 22nd of Seventhmonth, 1532 ER*

Having travelled through Autumn rains, Albak and I have reached Whistlevale. It's not much of a town, but I managed to get a room at a place called the Weary Horse. Higher class than my regular sort of place, but we're trying to make an impression. Albak seemed happy with his kennel, so I left him there while I went to check out our future employer.

Cilam's directions checked out, and I found the tattoo parlour. Quite a high-class joint, looks like he might be able to pay well in the future. One of the apprentices was a bit rude, some fat human lad, but managed to get to speak to the owner of the place, our soon to be employer.

Vincien Halfgate is a merchant, and quite smart for a human. Seems to know how the deal works. Too many tattoos for my liking, probably all magical too. Didn't want to start anything so kept my spells to myself. Once I mentioned the Last God's name, he settled down. Cilam was right, this one's definately interested in the Venturers. 

We agreed a side deal and he told me to come along and meet the others tomorrow. Told me to bring along any others I thought were up to scratch.
Spent the rest of the day in the Weary Horse, although I did pick up a spiked collar for Albak. He's due some sort of reward.

Met another stranger early this evening. Garrett is size, although he just looks like a small human. Claimed he was some race called a "halfling" and played a weird thing he called a "clarinet". Seemed fairly clueless about things around here, but may better company than the other locals around here. Seems to radiate magic too, not sure why?? Better go down and finish the night off, got to teach Garrett some goblin drinking games.

*Earthday, 23nd of Seventhmonth, 1532 ER*

Dainor's Tear's! Not too bad a day so far.
Got Garrett too drunk to stand last night, and thought it would be a laugh to drag him along to the meeting today.
We got to the meeting pretty much on time. Had to drag the halfling out of the dive he was staying at, the Dancing Dryad. Not a good place.

Vincien had hired out a dining room at the Weary horse, and most of the others were already there. Our employer was the last but one to arrive.
This lot didn't seem to be your normal bunch of scum. There was a salamander who kept to his own corner. Saw two sickles at his side. Druid's weapons. Didn't say much.

The two siv were a bit more lively. Lumumba seemed to be the leader of the two. Said the other one's name was Kwaku, though he doesn't seem to speak the human tongue. Tried Goblin and Night Tongue, but didn't respond to those either. He just grinned at me with his frog head. Haven't tried Worg yet, not likely though. 

Lumumba claims to be a user of the arcane arts, but carries himself more like a warrior to me. Got some nasty chain weapon but couldn't make out any armour. Kwaku seems to be subservient to him. That one is a servant of the Immortals, like me. Looks fairly useful in a fight. Mace, crossbow, shield and armour. Looked prepared to me. Lumumba told me Kwaku's a healer, and didn't want to be part of the full group. Fine by me, more stuff to go around.
Lukkar looks like he might make a good ally. Goblin like me. Not my type though, too thin. Said he's an archer, with a dog like Albak. Didn't say much about his tribe though. Probably a story there somewhere.

Our last companion was late. Not sure what to think, could be trouble. A human, some noble from Kynahar. Dressed like one. Looks more dangerous than most though. Carried himself like a warrior, and probably knows how to use the rapier he carries. Knew his knife from his spoon too. Said his name was Lysander Casaragis. Heard of the famliy, pretty rich apparently.

The food was good, roast beef and Lomghel Red. Talked a bit to the others before Vincien got down to business.
Our employer gave some speech about how he'd gathered us all here. Turns out he actually contracted Deng and Lumumba. The siv has some sort of affinity with the Monkey spirit, and Deng can speak to the night fey. Looks like I missed out on a deal there!

Turns out we've been hired to track down some noble who's gone missing. Metabus HighKeep hasn't been seen in over five days. Sounds like he sang for his supper most places. His family will pay Vincien, who will pay us for returning him alive. Lysander and Garrett tried to get an advance, but Vincien's too wily for that

We're travelling towards Harrowford this afternoon, as that's where this human was last seen. There's some fey we can talk to by a lake as well.

Vincien's also paid for a Noble's Charter, making us an official adventuring company. We chose Lysander as our leader and I somehow ended up as deputy on it. So long as I'm not leader, I don't really care. The noble came up with the Company of the Valiant Blade, and as no one else could better it, that's what we're called for now.
We've got an hour to sort our stuff out now, then we're travelling with Vincien's coach to the next village. Time to get Albak ready.

Our journey went no problem. Quintus, the coach driver, drove the others while me and Lukkar rode our dogs. Stopped at some dirty little place called Monkeyshill. Our grand employer has paid for everything though, so I'm not complaining. Managed to keep some brandy for our journey too! Lysander seems to like his drink too. The locals had seen Metabus and two guards a week ago, which is a good start.

*Waterday, 24th of Seventhmonth, 1532 ER*

We left the Grinning Monkey early, on foot (or tail in Deng's case) as Quintus was taking the coach back to Whistlevale. Can't blame him really. Not the best road I've seen. They've let the forest grow right up to it. In Bukon we'd have cut it right back. 

We put Garrett on Lukkar's dog to make better time. Lukkar and Deng scouted a little ahead. Both seem to know what they're doing. Don't think Lysander is used to walking. Does him good though.

Couple hours down the road we found a horse with it's saddle, harness and bags intact, grazing by the roadside. Lukkar and Deng had a look around and found some webbing. There was gold in the saddlebags, so we decided to have a look for the rider.
We got Lukkar's dog to follow the trail into the trees. I took rear guard and spotted a spider Albak's size trailing us. The others found some humanoid spider-creatures. Deng called them ettercaps. 

They didn't seem to want us here, but the fight was pretty brief. I fought off the spider, although Lysander struck the killing blow. Danjas might have some use for this one. Garrett somehow played a battle-tune on that big pipe-thing, Lukkar took out one from dog-back with his bow, while Lumumba and Deng took out the last. Kwaku wasn't much use with his crossbow, but at least he didn't leg it. 

Vincien was right about Lumumba though. The siv took to the trees like a monkey, and I don't want to get near to that chain thing when he's swinging it. Vicious thing.
We left their bodies and found a dead human, probably the horse's rider. Found their loot in an oak tree. Some weapons and armour, two scrolls, a fair haul of money and a bronze - handled tankard with a siv name on it. Some of the gear had the icon of the Children of the Light, a militant group in Sohal. They like burning people if memory serves me correct.

We headed on with our horse, which carried the halfling and the noble. About midday we got to Harrowford. Not a big place, maybe sixty huts and a couple of stone buildings. Couple of SouthWatch guards and the Rowdy Redcap, a tavern where we might be able to get some kip.

Garrett asked around, and with his happy face got some of the locals talking. Not good news. Turns out Master HighKeep hadn't been seen for five days, and three days ago a note had turned up saying he was dead. They remembered he had a good voice though. We weren't so sure about the note, as our employer had insisted Metabus had been detected as alive by magical means.

Also turns out they've got some festival tomorrow, Harvest's Thanks. The others all agreed to be around for it if possible, and I got no objections.
We spent the afternoon drinking in the Redcap. Lysander seemed a bit reluctant to leave when we left an hour before dusk.

We travalled down a tributary into the river Harrow and got to the lake of some fey called a glaistig, Matuta's Lake the locals called it. Quite a pretty place. There was supposed to be a kenku Vincien knew about here. One of the others saw him skulking by the side of the clearing by the shore, but we left him be while we said hello to our hostess.
Lumumba was doing his siv walk on water trick when she came out of the water. Got a pretty human female form, wearing a green dress for some reason. All Matuta wanted was some company, so Garrett played his clarinet while the rest of us danced around. Lysander and the salamander actually can too! Lumumba did some strange jumping around thing on the surface of the water. The others were impressed.

Then the kenku showed 'imself. Erett was his name, but only Deng and me could speak to him. Deals are done differently among the night fey, so we gave him the tankard from the ettercaps and he told us about some bandits who had captured the noble. Probably after he came to sing for the glaistig by the sound of it. They work for some guy called the "seer of the apes". Has some magical powers over monkeys, apes and humans. Not me though.
Erett wouldn't tell us more, though I'm sure he knew. Wanted us to return with another "gift". Tight git.

So we headed back and drank in the Rowdy Redcap with some of the villagers. Decided to set a watch when we bedded down though.

*Endday, 25nd of Seventhmonth, 1532 ER*

With nothing better to do, we joined in the festivities for the day. Had a big feast in the afternoon and then we performed for their entertainment.

We were pretty good! Worked out an acrobat routine for Deng, Lysander and Lumumba. Lukkar and I rode among and around them, performing tricks in the saddle while the halfling lead us all on that long-pipe. Kwaku just pestered the villagers with a big frog grin. 

The yokels were impressed, best entertainment they've had in years! Sounds like they'll remember us for a while. Plied us with drink all evening and showered us with coins. One old lady was so touched she gave us a silver comb with some nymph hair still in it.

We also asked around about the bandit activity. Turns out they're working along the northern edge of the Forest of the Apes, by the river Harrow. Tend to keep to the forest and seem to be working with some of the locals. 

*Airday, 1st of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

We travelled downriver towards Harrowbridge, which some of the others seemed to think would bring out the bandits. When we stopped for some food by the river, we met the salamander Chai-Son. 

He was hunting some creatures called gorrillons, lead by a larger one with red claws. Looked like he was armed for it, with some sort of wyrmscale and a mean-looking polearm. Had two goblins with them mounted on some sort of riding baboon. Spellcasters by the look of them. Not people to be messing round with. We let them go on after the apes.

At Harrowbridge we exchanged some of our loot and split it out. Kwaku only got a half-share, but seemed to be happy. Lysander bought a warhorse and we let go our other one. Don't like the look of it though. Think the noble might have been had. Oh well!

We headed back along the other side of the Harrow and got to Matuta's Lake. She welcomed us again and we performed our routine for her and the kenku. Got nothing from them though.
Exchanged the old woman's silver comb for Erett's knowledge. Looks like the bandits have a base at some old ruined manor. Found out that the note to the villagers had been tampered with by some other night fey. We weren't too worried about that though, as we reckoned the noble would be at this manor.

Returned to Harrowford and made use of the Redcap's hospitality again. Food, drink and lodging for free! Garrett played for them again. Reminded myself to get Lysander drunk one night and and see what we can find out about him. Shouldn't be too hard.

*Fireday, 2nd of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

We headed out early towards the ruined manor of Borderwell in the forest, after getting some directions from the locals. Turns out its about 10 miles into the Forest of the Apes, to the south. Deng spotted some sort of plant-folk with lots of spines and we avoided them. 

The salamander also heard a creature following us through the forest. After a while, Lumumba climbed a tree to confront it, and it spoke to us in the forest-tongue. Lysander spoke to it (last one I expected to know that tongue!) and it turns out to be a warden of the forest and the monkeys. 

We had no dispute with it so travelled on, though it followed us. None of us managed to get a glimpse. We've just passed a damaged milestone on the trail which leads to Borderwell's ruins. Now we're deciding who to send up to scout. Think Deng might have caught something too, as he's not looking so good.

*End of session one*

Any feedback appreciated, as this is my first story hour or anything similar.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Malek. 

Can you just trim down your quote for me, as at the moment it's just repeating everything in the post above it.

Cheers!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 17, 2005)

As written by Magga, female goblin with the party

*Fireday, 2nd of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Rest of our day has been a bit more frantic!
Deng was feeling the effects of some illness, so we left him with Lysander's horse.
Lukkar saw some humans carrying a salamander so we sent him after them as they tried to avoid us. He wasn't gone long. Followed them up the path towards the village, then up the hill. Looked like salamander was a captive, and these were part of the bandit gang we were looking for.

We went onto Borderswell and sent Garrett with Lukkar to scout out the ruins. Think I'm quieter than either of them, but no point in volunteering for dangerous missions. Garrett came back after half an hour to say there was nothing of interest in there and Lukkar had gone off to look at the manor on the hill overlooking the village. Tried to organise a race between Albak and Garrett's dog, but neither seemed keen.

Lukkar had a look at the manor. Mostly in ruins, with a big armoured ape guarding the front door, double Lukkar's height when on all fours. We'll let frog-boy or the noble have that one. Something about a really large tree too. 

Also mentioned that two of the bandits were dragging the same salamander as before down to the edge of the village. They were going to sacrifice it to some spirit of the ruins and offer up the fey's armour and sword. Bit of a waste really. We decided to take out these two and question the salamander.

Didn't take too long. Garrett and Lukkar went up the hill to cut off any escape, while the rest of us attacked them at the edge of the village ruins. Lysander took one down with some help from Lumumba. The second human tried to get away, but I shot it down when it got to our two scouts.

We brought round the salamander while Lumumba organised the interrogation of the living bandit. Turns out she's (hard to tell gender with the fire snakes) a warrior ambushed on the road, called Sharanna. Didn't seem to have much of a clue, but as she didn't like the bandits, we got no problem with another warrior. Sadly she found her sword hidden behind a tree. Think Lumumba was planning on selling it and lending her a club.

Lysander showed us another side when he started to threaten the bandit. Lumumba tied him upside-down on a tree branch. Didn't take him long to crack and tell us about the rest of them. Could be tough. One armoured ape and its handler, half a dozen more bandits and two Dog beastclan marauders with a dog each. Still, what use is everyone else if they can't fight.

We knocked him out and left him as a sacrifice to this spirit, with a message to the night fey. Then sent Lukkar and Garrett to investigate the manor more thoroughly. They spotted the sentry up the big tree we'd been told about, and found a part of the manor which had been boarded up and might be another way in. Then we started discussing plans for an attack.

Lukkar noticed a creature in the shadows, looking at the writing on the village paliside. Human in shape, but it camouflaged itself against whatever it was around and had pupiless blue eyes. Turns out to be some sort of night fey, so I ended up speaking to it. Turns out it was watching the bandits and no friend of them. So we did it a deal (goblin speciality!), agreeing to give it four living bandits in exchange for it's aid. Gave it the one we had as a start. Decided to attack them after dusk.

Rest of the afternoon went quickly. There's been one scare when three of them came down the hill to investigate their missing companions. Lukkar spotted them and came back to warn us, but we were too slow to ambush them. As they knew we were here we moved further away and got some more kip. Now we're getting ready to go on the rampage! And see if they've got any stuff to salvage of course.

*Evening*

We met with the blue-eyed fey at the bottom of the hill, and were told they'd posted a sentry on top of the manor and a dog had taken the place of the ape. Then took a half hour to come up with some plan, mostly organised by Lysander. The good part of the plan was for our new friend the fey to take out the sentry up the tree. The lame part was for our monkey-blessed frog dancer to take out one atop the manor using his chain. Unfortunately he's not the most stealthy siv in the swamp. The final part was for us to all charge the dog and then assault the manor.

Luckily Deng was better again, so we sent off the camouflage fey to slay the tree sentry while we organised around the manor. He came back fairly quickly, and we were minus one bandit up a tree.

Then Lumumba started his approach. I could hear him quite clearly, but the human on top the manor was obviously dreaming of a nice warm fire. Lumumba scampered up the ruined wall of the manor and the assault began. Unfortunately the sentry shouted out a warning before he was finished off and we didn't get as good a jump on them as I'd have liked.
Most of us swamped the dog  at the front door, while Garrett played some marching song, Lukkar and his dog looked for another way in and Kwaku stood well back with his stupid grin.

After we took down the dog Sharanna lead Lysander, Lumumba and Deng inside. Our newest greatsword-wielding warrior held off the ape (still armoured, obviously hadn't gone off to bed), keeping it in a corridor it wasn't happy in, while two angry looking dog warriors attacked the other three. Me and Albak had to contend with the last enemy hound. One of the others shouted about a cleric and the rest of the bandits joined in along with the ape's trainer, a human woman with a big axe.

Things started going badly as the two marauders took down Lysander, then Sharanna, though she left her mark on the ape. Lumumba came outside, but ran off into the trees under the influence of some fell spell from their priest. Me and Deng held the rest of them off before Lukkar turned up at last. Found out he got in through the roof. Kwaku did some healing and shot a couple times with his crossbow. Garrett was around somewhere, may have cast a spell, couldn't really say.

The goblin turned the fight by shooting down the ape. It's handler fled off into the house, probably figuring she wasn't needed anymore. Garrett lead a charge back into the manor, waving around his staff. Might need someone to give him some lessons with it though. Me, Albak and Deng followed in and battled the dog marauders, a couple last bandits and their cleric. Lukkar was in their too, shooting from atop his dog. Garrett went down, but we had unexpected aid from our fey friend who threw a net over their cleric. Once the two dog marauders went down and Lumumba came back, the rest surrendered.

We tied up and knocked out the remaining bandits. Brought Lysander back up, but Garrett and Sharanna were still out. Did a quick search and gathered up all the valuables. We also found the guy we were looking for, Metabus HighKeep. He and another human prisoner were in a cage, but they thought they were apes. Could talk to us, but didn't get much sense out of them. Our friend the blue-eyed fey took his last two bandits, including the cleric and left.

We also found the ape-trainer. Elodia claimed she was an ape-trainer and beast handler in general, just employed by the bandits for her armoured friend. Told us about the bandits and we came to an agreement about the ape. We would ransom it for 100 gold, but keep the armour it was in. 

Apparently the cleric followed some creature called the Monkey God, who I've never heard of before. Also followed the Lord of the Green Claw, an Immortal the siv claim created them. 

The bandits also had some buried treasure we agreed to find in the morning. Found out they work for some guy known as the Seer of the Apes, who used his magic to transmute the two prisoners into monkey-men. Luckily our contract stipulated returning Metabus alive, with nothing about sane.

After cooking up the two dead dogs, we bedded down in the manor for the night, though Elodia slept in a tree away from the manor. Can't blame her really, as I wouldn't trust us either.

*Earthday, 3rd of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

We brought Sharanna and Garrett back round first thing, then healed everyone up as much as we could. Sharanna found the buried treasure in the ruined part of the manor. Quite a haul: jewelry, gold, a magical horn and quite a few potions. Happy now!

We took our leave after that, leaving two bandits and the dog marauders tied up in the cage for their boss to find. Sharanna, Elodia, Lysander, Deng, Kwaku and Lumumba took turns carrying the unconscious ape and I led our two monkey-men. Took us all day weighed down with apes and treasure, but we returned to Harrowford and stayed at the Rowdy Redcap. Villagers seemed happy to see us again, especially as we did a quick routine to entertain them.

*Waterday, 4th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Elodia ransomed back her ape for 100 gold and took it away after I healed it so it could walk. Rest of us headed back towards Whistlevale and our reward. Quiet on the roads, but slower due to treasure and monkey-men. Went through Monkeyshill.

*Airday, 6th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Got back to Whistlevale late afternoon and talked to Vincien. Paid us half our reward and we have to go to Highkeep for the last part. Didn't give Sharanna any, as she wasn't on the contract. Looks like she's tagging along with us now though.

Haggled over the rest of the loot and agreed to sell most of it to Vincien, him being a merchant with contacts and all. Agreed to sort it out in the morning. Lumumba used his magic on the horn we found. Produces fog, and as none of us want it we sold it.
Had a feast in the Weary Horse to celebrate our success! Liberated some brandy again.

*Fireday, 7th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Finished our business with Vincien and did a bit of shopping. Got enough for some better armour or a weapon. Get some armour for Albak and maybe another dog. Not sure. Did keep a silver monkey figurine we found on the cleric. Looked nice and could be useful if we go into the Forest of the Apes again.

Group also kept the potions and paid Kwaku in goods. Maybe not as dumb as he seems. Time will tell! Vincien offered to take the other human monkey-man off our hands and keep him safe. The HighKeeps might want him though, to help try to break the curse. Our merchant friend seem disappointed for some reason. 

Took our leave of our former employer, agreeing to consider future work with him. Headed off towards Highkeep with the two monkey-men in tow.

*Waterday, 9th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Took most of three days, but we reached HighKeep. Spoke with the steward there, Kazrak Rivers. He paid us the reward and thanked us. Nice man!

Offered us some more work in about a week and a place in the meantime. We agreed and took the time to keep up with our skills. 

Highkeep is actually a small city, so we took the chance to go and arm up too. Got a proper tattooist here too, so see if I can afford any magical protections from him.

*End of Session Two*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 17, 2005)

After this stage, the party are now

*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 3 / Elk Totem Warrior 1
*Garrett Underbough*, halfling male from another world, Bard 4
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 3 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Lumumba*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Monkey Totem Warrior 1 / Transmuter 3
*Lysander Casaragis*, human male from Kynahar, Fighter 4
*Sharanna*, salamander female from Mejan, Salamander Paragon 1 / Hexblade 3

with two NPCs: 

*Magga*, goblin female from Bukon, Goblin Paragon 3 / Cleric of Dainor and Danjas 1
*Kwaku*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Cleric of the Pack and Lord Moon 2


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 24, 2005)

As written in the journal of Magga, the female goblin with the party

*Earthday, 13th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Been having a nice rest, focussing on the ways of the goblin and staying in Highkeep. Lysander has a wife who is a distant cousin of the HighKeep family, though he's never talked about her. All the others have been training at weapons, except Lumumba who's been in the library going through books. I've made some deals with merchants in town, and got a magical tattoo done on the forehead. A kite shield, enchanted to keep away magical force bolts. Made it invisible as well, don't want some night fey running off with my scalp.

A travelling minstrel came in couple of nights ago. Accompanied Garrett and I had a quick chat with him about Dainor's activities. 

There's a moej in the keep, one of those strange lizard-dragon humanoids, changed in some arcane ritual from the human, goblin or other civilized race they were before. Odakota is it's name, and seemed to be talking to Garrett quite often. Keep my eye on them. 

Better go now, got to practice stealth, the third art of the goblin, with Deng and Lukkar.

*Airday, 16th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Looks like our rest is at an end. Haven't found any strong enough for the task Danjas has ahead either. Albak's barding is finished though. Should keep him in good stead. Doesn't seem to like it though, keeps giving me dark looks.

Some of us had an audience with Lord HighKeep. The two siv and Lysander appear to have been living too well, and keep running to the privvy. So me and Garrett did the talking. Turns out none of his healers have been able to reverse the curse on his son, and we're going to talk to a man who knows something about a shrine to the Monkey God. Thinks it might lead to someone who knows more about the curse. 

As well as some money, they've added Sharanna to the charter for the Company of the Valiant Blade, and given us tabards of the HighKeep family, to wear if we go into Highkeep Forest. We were told they have some sort of power over the night fey there, so worth putting on then. Got ready most of the evening, drinking and gambling down in the city.

*Fireday, 17th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

On the road again! Albak a lot happier. Going along northern edge of Highkeep Forest, through Prideford and camping for the night. Such boring names! Left the siv and Lysander at Highkeep, still doing the privvy runs! Took Lysander's horse though. Shouldn't mind.

Lukkar was telling us that Highkeep Forest hasn't been named that for too long. Used to belong to the BlackBlade family, but didn't know all the details. Some ruined keep near the centre of the forest, and full up with night fey too. Sounds bad.

*Earthday, 18th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Didn't get full sleep last night. Sharanna and Lukkar were on watch when someone threw in a shrunken ape's head. I woke up to find Lukkar wrestling one of the creatures. They were goblin sized, but had bright red caps and massive scythes. Fight was pretty brief, as there were only three. Deng was the only one injured and Lukkar ran down the one which tried to run away. Think they were night fey who picked the wrong camp.

Strangest thing about them was they left behind a magical tooth each, and shrivelled into red toadstools. Not picking them. Lukkar found a ring of these where on was trying to flee to . Sharanna took all the teeth, as the rest all acted scared. I'm just happy to let another take the risk.

Lukkar's also chosen a new weapon. Was running around with a double-handed sword. Strange behaviour for a goblin. If a shortsword is good enough for Danjas, then it's good enough for me. 

*Evening*

Got to Blackhunt no problem. Dirty little place, about 30 huts and a joke of a tavern. Talked to Rosario Bullcloak and the headwoman of the place. Rosario told us he'd been converted to the Monkey God at a shrine deep in Highkeep Forest. Something about a talking ape priest of the Monkey God and a druid grove. Looks like that's our next stop then. Had a choice of waiting for some kenku guides or following the old Blackblade Road into the forest. We'll take our chances with the road, as that's pretty easy to follow.

Headed back towards Highkeep after that. Nothing worth staying for here.

*Waterday, 19th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Got back to Highkeep and did a deal with the moej wizard. Odakota kept one of the teeth. Said they were from redcaps, and told us their vials were redcap poison, taken from the mushrooms they turn into. I took a couple from the party, just in case. The night fey respect the teeth as tokens too, though they gotta be dipped in blood between darks of the  moon. Shouldn't be a problem. Sold the gems and split the totals. Kept a silver horn the redcaps had too.

After a quick discussion, we decided to rest the night at Highkeep and head out tomorrow. Think we'll be taking Lysander and the siv, as it could be dangerous in the forest


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 24, 2005)

As written in the journal of Magga, the female goblin with the party

*Voidday, 20th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Headed off early down to Whistlesprings and then followed the Old Blackblade Road, camping just outside Highkeep Forest. Lumumba and Kwaku still aren't with it and Lysander can just manage to stay on his horse. Sure hope there's nothing nasty out there.

*Airday, 21st of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Put on our tabards and tried to pretend to be Highkeep guards. 2 siv, 2 salamanders, 2 goblins, a human and half a human. Anyone would believe it! Entered Highkeep Forest and had no problems yet. Road is all overgrown but we can still follow it. Just having lunch at mo.

*Late Afternoon*

Day got more interesting after lunch. We met some strange goblin-kin on the road. Lots of facial hair and even dirtier than most of my kind, with yellowish skin. They were all carrying chains like Lumumba's and seemed quite stealthy. Told us thier lady wished to speak with us, a fey creature. So we followed them for a half-hour. Seemed to be waiting for us. Strange.

Got to a pretty waterfall, where kenku and these goblin-kin waited on a veiled lady. Spoke to us in Night Tongue while we all sat on rocks and ate some weird food. Said she had sworn an oath on some sword connected to the Blackblade family, and now wouldn't bring harm to Highkeep retainers. Warned us not to go to the ruins of Blackblade, as some powerful night fey there would do us harm. Instead we did a deal, offering a gold brooch and getting a kenku guide to the Monkey God shrine. Seemed good for a night fey. Unusual.
Our kenku guide lead us away from the lady, saying nothing all the way. 

*Fireday, 22nd of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Our guide was waiting for us in the morning when we broke camp. Lumumba and Lysander still ill, so keeping them out of trouble. Kwaku seems well again, but just treats his friend and ignores us. Fine by me.

Not lucky later today. Deng got attacked by a vine, and while he and Sharanna hacked it up, an owlbear (so Garrett said) tried attacking us. Brought it down between dogs, goblins and the halfling. Found some gold and bits and pieces under the vine. Garrett mentioned that owlbears often live in groups and have cubs, which are worth alot on the market. Decided to track them down and find any cubs. So its the halflings own faut, what happened to him next.

Both the siv seemed well enough for a fight, so we got Lukkar's dog to track down the owlbears a short way away. Two came out and we all piled in, though Lumumba took a little time casting a few spells. Garrett was in the thick of the fighting for some reason. He seemed to have some strange technique, jumping all around them. One of the owlbears caught him and ripped his head off, and that'll be the last time he sings for us. We helped slay them both and looked at the halfling's body. 

Found three cubs inside the lair, which Lukkar knocked out and we put in sacks. Took Garrett's body with us and headed on with our kenku guide, a bit quieter than normal.

*Earthday, 23rd of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Lead a ceremony for Garrett Underbough, and made a cairn for him. Lukkar said that was how halflings used to bury their kin before the Last Banishing. Couldn't say if he way lying or not. 

Our kenku guide left us just before we go to the Monkey God shrine. Said it's first words to us. Don't like kenku now, too sneaky for their own good. Saw a couple of apes with greenish arms and backs. Didn't go near them obviously.

The Shrine of the Monkey God had a couple of acolytes, including a siv, a human and a 9 ft tall cycuri. Strange race, the cycuri. blessed by Lord Moon, often live under the water and a bad reputation, for good reason probably. This one had large horns and spoke about monkeys. Seemed to welcome Lumumba for his Monkey connections
.
Couple of us had conversations with the Jamba, the talking ape. Followed the Monkey God and had green arms just like the other apes, 'cept this one talked. Tried to convert me to the Monkey God, but I've got more faith in Danjas and Dainor than that. There was a tense talk between the two siv. Might have involved the talk with Jamba, could have been about some swamp-stuff, no way of knowing.

Also a group of humans, Monkey Beastclansmen from the Northlands. They had a shaman among them, Corentyn, son of Breage, who seemed quite with it. Didn't know much about the Seer of the Apes we'd found out about a while back, but knew about Metabus' curse. A rod crafted by the human who ascended as Monkey [different to the Monkey God apparently], with powers to turn others into apes or turn humans bestial. Would be useful to have. Apparently belongs to the Monkey Beastclan and can be used to reverse the curse. Either that or some expensive healing spell. 

Spent the late afternoon and evening with these people. Picked up bits about the Monkey Mage. Something about the Monkey God in the Forest of the Apes, brought the monkeys, baboons and apes to the forest and some towers built by his acolytes to free him. Doesn't sound like my kind of thing.

*Waterday, 24th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

The cycuri talked to us as we were leaving, away from all the others. Told us about a contest in the Forest of the Apes, to find the next acolyte of the Monkey God. Said to talk to the night fey if we wanted to find out more. No one seemed that interested, can't blame them.

Lukkar lead us off northwest, heading towards Highkeep again. Had no problems. Seems my fellow goblin knows the wilds quite well.

*Endday, 25th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

Another bad night so far. Really bad. A night fey, looked like a graceful human or pale reaver, tried to hunt us with big black fey hounds and a bull-man. Really nasty archer and a fight which nearly got us all. Lost the most valued party member anyway. Heard the hounds from way away and all woke up, with Lumumba enchanting himself with battle magics. Lysander was still too unwell to fight, so we hid him with the horse.

We didn't run when we told us to flee before his hunt, and he laughed when we said we were under Highkeep protection. Wounded both the salamanders with arrows so they hid on the floor behind Sharanna's tent. Lukkar snuck off and did some flanking action while four Lumumbas charged head long into the pack of hounds. Their howls were unsettling, but we all fought on. Sharanna, Deng, me and Albak moved in to fight alongside the siv, and it all went wrong. 

Sharanna went down, Kwaku was taken down by another hound, Lukkar had his dog shot from under him and fell to a hound chasing him. Lumumba lost his duplicates and poor Albak, my only real friend, was torn apart by the bull-man, who gored him to pieces. 

Lumumba was the rock that held us tonight, with me and Deng working as a team. The cowardly archer ran when we took down all but one of his hounds, and the bull-man ran after it's master. One day I'll find them both. And they will pay in blood. 

*Night*

The others are all okay, just deciding who to use some healing scrolls on. Got to wait out the rest of the night now. Long way to dawn...

*End of Session Three*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 30, 2005)

As written in the journal of Magga, the female goblin with the party

*Endday, 25th of Eighthmonth, 1532 ER*

After healing all the rest to their feet I stayed up the rest of the night, and saw it through til dawn. Had a lot to think about. 
Buried both dogs and said my goodbyes to Albak. A goblin must move on.

*Evening*

Left Highkeep Forest without any trouble and returned to Highkeep, meeting a patrol on our way back. Talked to Kazrak the steward again, sorting out our reward. Seemed happy enough, unlike me. All staying at the castle. 

*Airday, 1st of Ninthmonth, 1532 ER*

Feeling better today. Maybe time to try something new though. Maybe speak to Vincien. Testified what we told Kazrak last night under a truth spell. Felt strange telling things straight, with no elaboration or omission. Not right
Sold all the gear and the owlbear cubs. Over a thousand each seems a good haul. 
Arranged a feast for this evening in the Screeching Harpy, to remember the fallen.

*Late Evening*

Feast was good. Went over our brief time together and told them I was leaving the party. They agreed to escort me to Whistlevale where I can arrange something with our merchant friend. Kwaku will be staying here to train with another priest in the magics of the Immortals.

*Fireday, 2nd of Ninthmonth, 1532 ER*

So, this is my last entry, barring any exceptional circumstances. I have decided to give the journal of the Company of the Valiant Blade to another, one with a unique viewpoint. Good luck my fellow adventurers, and may Danjas guide your blade, and Dainor find you fortune. 
My time is done here.

Magga, servant of Dainor and Danjas, outrider of the Company of the Valiant Blade.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 30, 2005)

Kwaku have book! Can no read Goblin tongue. Magga told me what in it though.

Start all entries with day, month, year. Seem a lot to remember!

*Day number two of Ninthmonth*

All rest leave. Take Magga west. Kwaku stay to learn more magic. 

Kwaku eat, Kwaku think hard, Kwaku sleep.

*Day number three of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku learn more human tongue. Kwaku catch and eat rats. Kwaku learn more magic.

*Day number six of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku forget for few days. Kwaku speak good human now. Learn more magic too. Kwaku think about friends of Lumumba. Kwaku want more share of gold. Kwaku bought cow and eating all to self.

*Day number eight of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku eat lots of cow. Give it to poor children before others return. Kwaku buy other things. Finish training now. Pack give Kwaku more spells. Moon Lord give Kwaku more spells. Mighty Kwaku! 

Kicked big dog too. Looked at Kwaku real strange.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 31, 2005)

As written by Kwaku, male siv with the party

*Day number nine of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku like book. Book not argue with Kwaku.

Others come back now. Have new friend and no Magga. New friend Aquotl, naiad water-creature. Like salamander but water not fire. Uses magic and speak siv tongue. Kwaku like! Have pet hawk too. Lukkar and Deng have new tattoos. Make armour better.

Kwaku told others he want full share not half. Not just heal Lumumba. They agree! Now heal all and give more glory to Pack and Moon Lord. But still heal Lumumba more and give him more magic. He Kwaku's real friend and Near-Brother.

Lumumba talk with moej of Highkeep, get new magic.

Others seem surprised at Kwaku knowing human tongue. Think Kwaku stupid. Kwaku just see things others can't. Kwaku go celebrate now.

*Day number ten of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku and others had meeting with HighKeep Lord. He hold big court, sat on big throne and offer us work. Want son cured of being Monkey Man. Kwaku thing he funny as monkey man. Kwaku not say that to HighKeep Lord. 

We sort out details with steward of Highkeep. Need to go to Forest of Apes. Talk to man with Rod of Baryc. Give us two days to think about it, as other man coming back with more information. They also have other group if we not want job. We go away to think about it. Kwaku see no problems. Kwaku let others argue. Kwaku buy cake at bakers.

*Day number eleven of Ninthmonth*

Much happen today! We have talk with two humans. Vincien Coingate brought along another man. Cilam Stormwhisper is human who part of Venturers of the Coin. They hire out adventurers like us. Offer us job to get back noble family sword. Don't know where Eastcastle is or who they are. Need to go to Forest of Apes. Kwaku like monkeys! Lumumba almost a monkey!

Lysander do lot of talking. He well again. Get offer of five hundred gold each. They say we work just for them and swear to work for three jobs. Kwaku happy. They offer us house to live in and people to work for us. Kwaku get to boss others around!

Others say they think about it. We go back to castle and talk lots. Talk about who to work for. Kwaku not care much. Highkeep Lord paid us once before. Venturers offer us people to boss around!

Most seem happy to work with both, but Deng seem keen on Highkeep Lord. He lead and others like sheep. We talk to steward Kazrak Rivers. We demand more gold and he agree. We work for them now. Lysander go to tell Cilam we no work for them.

Get new charter as other one fake. Keep name. Company of Valiant Blade stupid name. Kwaku think of new one somewhen. Deng now deputy to Lysander. Naiad added on. Get rid of halfling and Magga names. Them not last as long as Kwaku!

We leave next day, so Kwaku say goodbye to people in city tonight. Baker, poor children, man who train monkeys, woman who sell Kwaku coloured stones.

*Day number twelve of Ninthmonth*

We sign contract today. We leave later. Go to Southwatch then to big festival. We find guide to iron troll at festival. Iron troll in Harrowmoor. He called Erithus. Troll have token which he give to us. Token mean night fey in ape forest be nice to us. Kwaku think this good idea.

Kwaku pray for new magic last night. Pray to Pack for Strength of Yak, Courage of Hawk and Hand of Zombie. Pray to Moon Lord for Moon's Freedom and Moon's Blessing. Lumumba want Aid of Falcon but Kwaku not think good magic. Lumumba have Strength of Yak instead.

Lukkar have new dog. It bigger and meaner than last one. Kwaku no like dogs. They not like Kwaku either. Kwaku heal dog last.

*Afternoon*

We have fight already. Lumumba have message in Whistlespring from siv. Other siv not like Lumumba. Near-Brother want to go and meet siv down river. We all go along too. Meet at statue of Water Goddess. Kwaku no heard of her.

Siv with big wide hat wait for us on edge of river. Kwaku wanted big hat. Lumbumba tell siv he not Lumumba. Other siv get another siv to come to us. We start to fight. They use crossbows. They use feet and fists too. Lots of siv fight with feet and fists.

They run on river like me and Lumumba can. They fight a bit then go back out to river and shoot us. Sharanna and Lukkar and Deng shoot at them. They smash away arrows and bolts. Kwaku call on Moon's Blessing. Aquotl turn into small winged man and fire glowing light at siv. Siv have tattoos and Aquotl no good. One siv go down though.

Lumumba move out to river and attack siv. They all attack Near-Brother back and he come back to land. Kwaku heal Lumumba and others shoot more. Second siv go down and others run. Others get away and Deng make sure they go. Kwaku want big hat but Lumumba steal instead. They have no other loot. Near Brother will buy Kwaku big hat of own. Kwaku happy again.

Kwaku use magic to heal others. We go on.

*Day number thirteen of Ninthmonth*

We travel west. Kwaku stare at dog.

*Day number fourteen of Ninthmonth*

We travel west more. Kwaku stare at dog more. Dog stare back.

*Day number fifteen of Ninthmonth*

We get to Southwatch. Big old city. Kwaku got lost. Stay at Inn. Kwaku not see name.

*Day number sixteen of Ninthmonth*

Big wizard here give tattoo to Lumumba. Only big wizard can make tattoo. Lumumba can use same magic twice in same day. Kwaku want that tattoo but Kwaku too poor. Kwaku want lots more things too. Kwaku get big wide hat. It better than Lumumba hat. It not dented.
Lukkar know people here. Kwaku keep eye on goblin. He good ally.

*Day number seventeen of Ninthmonth*

We leave Southwatch. Head towards Festival of Three Queens.

*Day number eighteen of Ninthmonth*

Go through Whistlebridge. Kwaku have plan for dog now. Kwaku wait though.

*Day number nineteen of Ninthmonth*

Reach Queensmeet. Little village of humans. People gathering for festival. People buying and people selling. People laughing and others make people laugh. We set up own camp and join in.

*Day number twenty of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku learn alot today. Festival on Winter Moon, on last night of month. Moon Lord smiles fully that night! Festival about three queens. They meet long time ago. One human. One night fey. One forest fey. Now we go through meeting again, but with new queens. Though not really queens this time. Lukkar tell us some of that.

Deng help smith in Queensmeet. He good at making weapons. Other salamander, she root around on ground for things other people drop. She find some copper. She strange. 

Lysander drink wine and beer. Then he drink more. Then he drink some more. He sick too. He mingle with human lords. Aquotl sing for other people. He have good voice. Lumumba, Kwaku and Aquotl join other people. We dance and sing and drink. We smart!

*Day number twenty-one of Ninthmonth*

More people arrive today. Deng still make weapons. Lysander still drink. Sharanna stop looking on ground. Deng, Lysander and Lumumba do falling over and tumbling act. Kwaku get money for them. Kwaku tell strangers of Moon Lord and Pack. They no listen.

Lumumba get robe. It just blanket with hole in. It good robe though. Kwaku get two. One have Moon Lord on many times. Other have all of the Pack. Kwaku count them all. There seven and twenty of them. Kwaku not like Dog as much as other ones. Kwaku like Toad most.

*Day number twenty-three of Ninthmonth*

Kwaku drink bad thing day before and forget book. All do same anyway. Old human speak to Sharanna. She take Kwaku and Lumumba on long walk to other village with old man. Others too lazy to come. 

We find shrine to Fire Being at Harrowcross. Called Chatchom. Kwaku never heard about him. Sharanna burn stuff there. Kwaku find bridge. It go over Harrow and have troll under it. Troll not let Kwaku go over bridge. Kwaku not argue. 

We walk back same day. Sharanna not really walk. She slither as have no feet.

*Day number twenty-four of Ninthmonth*

Festival next night. Still more people get here. Deng still smith. Human noble still drink. We still join others in good time.

*Day number twenty-five of Ninthmonth*

Go to big festival. All go into Queen's Wood. Get to druid grove. Main festival there. Human Lady as mortal queen. Pretty forest lady as forest queen. Ugly winged witch lady with bird feet as night queen.

We all dance and drink and talk lots. Kwaku not talk as much as others. People not like Kwaku as much. Kwaku tell them about Moon Lord though. Kwaku listen about Monkey God as well. He sound like good god too.

We all try to find guides to troll in Harrowmoor. Siv have no luck. Salamanders have no luck. Naiad have no luck. Goblin finding about monkey men in Ape Forest. Somehow drunk noble human find guides. Two kenku. Kenku dumb!

We all drink and dance and sing and fall over. Good time. Moon Lord gave big smile.

*Day number one of Tenthmonth*

We speak to Kenku and leave next day.

Lukkar tell us about monkey men in Forest of Apes. They serve woman called Lavrin. She acolyte of Monkey Mage. She steal lots of power from friends of Lukkar. She hold contest to find more acolytes for Monkey Mage. Kwaku want to be acolyte.

We say goodbye to other people who leave. Kwaku want to come back again. Kwaku find out that festival also held on first night of Summer.

*Day number two of Tenthmonth*

We leave Queensmeet and into Harrowmoor. Two kenku guides. They crafty and Kwaku keep eye on them. Moor not like swamp. Kwaku miss big swamp. It snow, but snow not stay on ground. Camp by waterfall. Others think monster come out of waterfall. Kwaku think they not right in head.

*Night*

We attacked during night. Six big wolves. They clever and speak. Deng see them first. They howl near us, then go when salamanders shoot them. Lysander go back to sleep. Naiad go back to sleep. We all clever and stay awake. 

We spot kenku near edge of camp. Lukkar go to him and jump out on him. Big wolves come back and we fight. Wolves nasty. Lumumba fight two with magic and chain. Lumumba fall over. Kwaku scared. Goblin fight on dog. Kwaku wake noble, who fall over by big wolf but still move. Sharanna fight good. Deng fight good and kill kenku. Naiad breathe cold breath over big wolf. Naiad then bitten and fall over and not move. Kwaku call on Blessing of Moon then Ward of Spider. Big wolf leave Kwaku alone because of Spider. Others kill big wolves. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie and heal from far away. Bring Near-Brother and Aquotl back so they move again. 

Kwaku use all magic to heal. Not get magic back till get dark. Kenku explode in black feathers. Nothing to eat from it. Kwaku and Deng take feathers. All eat big wolves. Taste good.

*Day number three of Tenthmonth*

Kenku guides come back and it snow more. Others think kenku lead us to big wolves. Kwaku not sure. We not move as quick because of snow. Some siv walk over snow. Not us.

We meet big flying monkey. It carry mace like mine in tail. It speak in language of night fey. Deng talk back. It like siv! It like siv hats too. It jealous really. It leave us alone.

*Day number four of Tenthmonth*

Kenku say we reach place of troll. It live at bottom of gem mine. Kenku tell us way and leave. Lysander tie up horse and leave outside. Goblin take dog with us. Stupid dog should stay outside. 

We find dead things mining. They ignore us. Some once human. Others like humans but with no eyes and paler. Some have gems inside chest. Maybe they look for more gems. We ignore them and go to find iron troll.

We find shrine to earth god down here. She gone long ago. Rocks fall on Lukkar but he fast. He not hurt but Kwaku find funny. We find water and hear things splashing. Mines bit flooded . Kwaku and Lumumba and Aquotl go to front. We all swim good.

Find tunnel where must swim through. Lumumba and Aquotl go ahead. Kill fish-human at other end. Run from other fish-humans. Kwaku know them. They called skum. They sometimes found in Deepswamp like siv.

We all go down tunnel of water. Lumumba cast spells first. Salamanders not like water. Lysander not like swim so naiad help him. Maybe he drink less and float more!

We fight skum and Kwaku make bad choice. They use big spears and slings. Bite and claw at us too. Naiad almost dead from nasty injury. Kwaku stop him turning into water. Others fight well and skum flee. Noble injured bad and Lumumba injured bad. Now we rest and heal for short while.

*End of Session Four*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 1, 2005)

A quick question for those of you reading the story hour. Do you find Kwaku far more difficult to read than Magga? 

Duncan


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Day number four of Tenthmonth*

Deng and Aquotl not feel good. Bound One curse them and they lose strength. They go back to shrine of Earth Goddess and we follow kenku directions through mines and find big wood door. No other door down here. 

Hear banging of metal on otherside and we think iron troll there. Inside we find Erithus. He big and ugly. Have long arms and claws and called fire to hand. Had big forge and hammer. Kwaku stay away from him and stay quiet like Spider.

Troll no speak human or siv or goblin tongue. Kwaku and Lumumba and Lukkar and Sharanna and Lysander no speak night fey tongue. It speak fire tongue though and Sharanna speak to it. She no good talker and Kwaku glad iron troll not kill us all. It look at charter with HighKeep mark and talk to Sharanna. It agree to honour debt and give us helmet. Helmet made of iron and have gold on it and glow green. Troll tell us it have mark of Winter King. He lord of the night fey and they leave us alone in Ape Forest. That good.

Troll ask if it make anything for us. We say no but Kwaku know where to come when he want special armour. We leave and go back to shrine of earth goddess. We sleep there and she no care. Others want to go after skum and steal from them. Kwaku not think they got much. Kwaku not get magic back as Moon Lord in bad mood. Kwaku look at pictures of earth goddess. Kwaku also look after others wounds.

*Day number five of Tenthmonth*

Sharanna have look at pictures with Kwaku. She push eye of picture and wall slide away. There gems in bag and mining picks. Kwaku call on Moon's Sight and he say one pick has magic. Kwaku press all eyes on other pictures in shrine but no find more sliding walls. Crocodile hide them from Kwaku. Crocodile like playing tricks on others. 

Deng and Aquotl still cursed by Bound One and not feel good. We leave them and go back to mines. Lumumba not want to wait for Kwaku to get magic back. He growing dumb like human  and salamander female. He need time in swamp again. Lukkar no scout like normal. He not good with water and not happy down here. He wise like Kwaku.

We find more skum and attack them. They no last long. Lysander kill three and Lumumba get last. Sharanna injure most bad but Lysander steal kills. None get away. Kwaku no fight but read scrolls to heal. 

We wander round and round mines. Not know where going. Wander round more. Kwaku hope someone know way out. Kwaku not happy underground like Badger. We find hole down and wet skum footprints. Go down hole and Lukkar do some scounting. Then find water and Lumumba scout. He climb like Monkey and swim like siv and run like Horse with magic. He not good scout though. 

Near-Brother find cave of water with skum and we go other way into caves. We go down and down more. Kwaku think we go into Deeps. Find many tentacled centipede. It make Lysander go still. Rest of us kill it and poke human. He not still for long. We only find bones and rotten leather vambrace. Sharanna take it though. She like rotten stuff. She scavenge like Rat.

We wait and Kwaku get magic from Moon Lord. We then rest in cave. It dark down here and Kwaku no see Moon Lord. Kwaku pray to Badger and Bat and Owl and Rat and Zombie instead. They like dark.

*Day number six of Tenthmonth*

We had enough of caves and go back to hole from mine. Lumumba climb up but skum try to push him down again. He stick to hole like Spider and climb back up but skum run away. We follow wet footprints through wet tunnels. Find water filled cave and hear someone calling magic. Skum who use magic not good. Skum master who use magic more not good. We go quick.

Go long way through mines. Lukkar remember way. Get to shrine of earth goddess and drag Deng and Aquotl behind us. Get to dead men with picks again. One of them go to Sharanna. She carry gems from earth goddess shrine and they want it. We destroy it and rest of dead ones come for us. Dead ones try to get to Sharanna. Eyeless ones tougher than former humans. 

Others fight and Kwaku heal. Kwaku call down Moon's Blessing. Lysander use rapier and Lumumba use chain against dead ones but they not care much about being stuck through. Sharanna and Lukkar use big swords and they good against dead ones. Fight long and eyeless dead ones tough but Kwaku heal warriors who injured and we win. Take gems and give to Sharanna. Kick dead one bodies but they not get up again. Zombie left them. 

We get back outside and Lysander's horse gone. There blood and Kwaku think kenku come back for it. Lukkar lead us back north through snow and moors. Kwaku pray for Yak's Coat at dusk to keep warm. No tell others though. Camp in Harrowmoor

*Day number seven of Tenthmonth*

Apes find us and follow us for little while. They get bored and we leave Harrowmoor. 

*Day number nine of Tenthmonth*

Yesterday we travel more and then today we go through Whistlespring. Find pot merchant called Tsuge and guard. We escort them to Highkeep. Guard from Dog beastclan and Kwaku keep away from him. He smell like Dog too!

We get back to Highkeep and talk to steward. Kazrak Rivers tell us to rest for few days while they find more about Forest of Apes. Kwaku and others happy with that.

Odakota does deal with us for gems but there something wrong. Sharanna not want to give up gems and we have to hold her down to take them off her. Moej tell us about dead ones. They called the Digging and gems have curse on them. Sharanna now have curse and she greedy like Hydra. Kwaku not see much change! Odakota can lift curse with his magic next day. We find place for salamander to stay for night.

*Day number ten of Tenthmonth*

Moej use much magic but he lift curse and Sharanna not as greedy though Kwaku still hide his wealth from her. We sell treasure and Kwaku more rich. Keep money for plan.

Kwaku spend time with priests of Fistarka and Akashic Great Mind. They teach Kwaku more magic. Others fight each other and hunt in forests around. 

*Day number eleven of Tenthmonth*

Kwaku learn more magic and more about magic. Kwaku also learn more about Immortals and gods. Too many. Kwaku stay with Moon Lord and Pack. They good to Kwaku.

Lysander start ritual with moej. He do Ritual of Past Memories to find out about previous lives. Kwaku watch sometimes. Kwaku lead this ceremony for others one day.

*Day number twelve of Tenthmonth*

Kwaku buy cooked pig and feed poor children again. They glad to see Kwaku. Boar not mind, he understand.

*Day number thirteen of Tenthmonth*

Kwaku watch more of Lysander in ritual. He once warrior among Beastclans. They rise up against beastclan of Crow and Lysander was warrior of Wolf. He surprise Kwaku. Crow not part of Pack anymore. Crow dead and not come back.

*Day number fourteen of Tenthmonth*

Kwaku join in mock-fighting of others. Lumumba learning more magic so fight Lukkar and Sharanna. They better warriors than Kwaku but he use magic of Moon Lord and Pack to help.

*Day number fifteen of Tenthmonth*

Lysander finish ritual and he now warrior of Wolf again. Learn from time before. He move fast and now keep up with siv and salamanders and goblin. Only naiad slow one now. 

*Day number seventeen of Tenthmonth*

We near end of rest as HighKeeps find out enough to send us to Forest of Apes. Sharanna now learnt magic. She still use curse on foes but also use magic so foes run from Wolf's Howl or so she strike quickly. She call Wolf's Howl by other name but Kwaku know it same.

Lukkar have map now and Kwaku have look but it make no real sense. Kwaku not good at reading human tongue. Lysander seem to know about places.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 7, 2005)

After this stage, the party are now

*Aquotl*, naiad male from the Bitter Ocean, Sorcerer 4
*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 3 / Elk Totem Warrior 1
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 4 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Lumumba*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Monkey Totem Warrior 1 / Transmuter 4
*Lysander Casaragis*, human male from Kynahar, Fighter 4 / Wolf Totem Warrior 1
*Sharanna*, salamander female from Mejan, Salamander Paragon 1 / Hexblade 4

with one NPC:

*Kwaku*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Cleric of the Pack and Lord Moon 4


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 8, 2005)

*Day number eighteen of Tenthmonth*

We meet with Kazrak Rivers. He tell us we go to forest and speak to a monkey wizard in a tower. He called Roniax and not the actual Monkey Mage. He tell us where Seer of the Apes is. Seer of the Apes can restore HighKeep son. 

We go along Night Road to get to monkey wizard and his tower. Kazrak give us tapestry to give to Roniax. Lumumba want to wear tapestry as clothing but he not have enough courage to do so. They give us horse to carry tapestry. It called Brightflame. Stupid name. It fat from not being ridden. It belong to Metabus. We get Highkeep tabards again too.

We prepare to go next day. Sharanna now has weasel as magic companion. It like Kwaku as Kwaku feed it. Train it to not like dogs. Dog now has tattoo on forehead to stop magic blasts. Kwaku no need that tattoo. Kwaku say goodbye to friends in Highkeep.

*Day number nineteen of Tenthmonth*

We leave Highkeep and go through Whistlesprings. We go fast now. Deng and Aquotl still under curse of Bound One but they keep up. Kwaku stare at dog. Dog look away. 

*Day number twenty-one of Tenthmonth*

We have new things follow us now. Lumumba found cat and ate a mouse it offered him. Brought it back and it act friendly. It also guarded by big grey beast with long arms. Lumumba call it a gray render. It not very bright. We keep cat with us and render follow us. It not attack us but it stay close to cat.

Kwaku try to get dog to eat cat, but dog not keen.

*Day number twenty-two of Tenthmonth*

Go through Whistlebridge today. Kwaku and Lumumba go upriver with cat and lure render over. Villagers probably not like render in their home.

*Day number twenty-three of Tenthmonth*

We nearly to Forest of Apes! Found man digging graves for two others. He claim bear killed them but Sharanna know he lying. Kwaku look at bodies. Bodies killed by bladed weapon. Man try to get away but we stop him. He good fighter and injure Lysander much. Seem to fight good against human. Only one of us human though. We knock him down and tie him up to tree.

Lysander threaten him and he talk. He called Inrakar and kill men to steal stuff. They not have much though. Man stupid! He kill them and then leave bodies, not dig graves for them.
We take Inrakar south and keep him knocked out. His head hurt.
Only thing good on Inrakar is a locket. It have face of pretty human in. Belong to one of dead men.

*Day number twenty-four of Tenthmonth*

Moon Lord smile bright last night! We reach Harrowcross and give over Inrakar to guards. They know about missing men. We give locket back to give to family of dead man. We good!
Guards take care of Inrakar and pay troll to let us over his bridge. They not like murderers.

Lumumba and Kwaku take render over river Harrow like we did over river Whistle. Kwaku want to see render fight troll. That good fight!

We camp on Night Road. It made of black stone and wide. Big black horses come and stare at us during night. We all wear iron helmet with mark of Winter King and they stay away. Lukkar call them droonies. They night fey.

*Day number twenty-five of Tenthmonth*

We do more good deeds! Goblin woman run to us in rags and Lukkar speak to her. She running from monkey-panthers. Kwaku not sure. They called forest sentinels and they created by Monkey Mage. They have big cat bodies and move like apes. Use javelins and swing in trees. That weird.

Four of them follow goblin woman and demand her. They want to sacrifice her to Monkey God. That remind Kwaku. He no sacrifice to Pack for while. Maybe Tiger want a forest sentinel. Panther and Monkey might not find that good. We say no and they throw javelins from trees. Lumumba have spells cast already and Kwaku call on Moon's Blessing.

They good fighters. One wrestle with Lukkar and one wrestle with Lumumba when he go up tree. Another throw javelins from other side of road. One fight Sharanna and Lysander and they kill good. Render protect cat and take away from fight. 

Kwaku call on Hand of Zombie and heal others. Lumumba need healing and Lukkar need healing. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie to call down Wrath of Griffon on ape-panther. It no like Wrath of Griffon. Lumumba throw his out of tree and it stop moving. Sharanna help dog and Lukkar and they kill one wrestling Lukkar. Last one knock goblin woman down and get past Lysander and swing off with her through trees. But Lumumba run after through trees like Monkey and stop it. Bring back goblin woman. She nearly dead.

*End of Session Five*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 14, 2005)

*Day number twenty-five of Tenthmonth*

Kwaku heal goblin woman. Borrow scroll from Sharanna and heal her and Lukkar too. Goblin woman called Tolya. She a scout and she not want to be sacrificed to Monkey God. She hide near Lukkar and stay with him. Tolya given shortsword and buckler by Lukkar. Panther-apes have gold and wood monkey figurines. Kwaku want to buy one from party when we sell loot.

We move on and camp by side of road. Kenku follow us and we not know why. Stare at Lysander as he wear helmet from troll. Moon Lord have big smile in night. Maybe there a Lady Moon out there for him.

*Day number one of Eleventhmonth*

Lukkar comfort Tolya in night. More night fey stare at us during night. Yellow goblins called spriggans stare at us and skulks stare at us and redcaps stare at us and droonies stare at us and taurim stare at us and a harpy-hag stare at us and other night fey stare at us. Kwaku stare back. But not for too long or they take Kwaku away and feed him to big apes.
Cat and render leave in night. They wise.

*Evening*

Night fey follow us when we leave camp. Aquotl and Deng feeling better now. But they pass on curse to Lumumba. He no answer questions or feel good. Kwaku eat his food when he no want it. 

Lysander talk to night fey and they say they follow because of helmet. Kwaku happy not to wear helmet during night now. Helmet once belong to great night fey.

We meet good lady later. Human woman with five green-furred apes and two taurim. She very pretty for human. Have faerie blood in her. We see apes like these before in Highkeep Forest. She called Lavrin. Have many symbols of monkey on her. We talk to her and she get kenku to guide us to Tower of Roniax the monkey-sorcerer. Lavrin tell us she acolyte of the Monkey Mage and she holding challenge for any who wish to share in power. They find ruined Tower of Tryfenna and she set them task. Kwaku want to find ruins and learn of Monkey God.

She also ask us about Highkeep and offer us work if we still in area. She seem nice and have power over night fey. But when she leave Lukkar say he not like her. She steal power from his friends and he want to punish her or take back power. Kwaku not sure. She look powerful. Kwaku want to know more first.

Kenku scout called Flavian. He lead us back along road we already gone. Some kenku stop following us but most still follow. We camp by Night Road.

*Day number two of Eleventhmonth*

We head west into forest with Flavian. He seem more reliable than other kenku guides we have. Night fey dwindle away and none follow us by time we camp. They grow bored. 

Kwaku stare at dog. Dog snap at Kwaku and Kwaku keep away. Kwaku think about praying for Bat's Greed to use on dog. Lukkar probably not like so Kwaku not do that yet.

*Day number three of Eleventhmonth*

We followed by new monkey-warped thing. It night fey with upper body of ape and lower body of a spider. Kwaku not think Monkey or Spider like to be mushed into one creature. Lukkar say it a Llosk and it guardian of forest. We leave it alone and it get bored and go away.

*Day number four of Eleventhmonth*

During night Lysander have experience. He seduced away by woman with pretty song and dress. Kwaku on watch too but let him go as he not get mixed up in noble's affair. Lukkar and Sharanna wake and go after Lysander. Goblin lady go after Lukkar but Aquotl and Deng stay with Kwaku. They wise. 

Lukkar and Sharrana came back with Lysander. He got bit by woman in shoulder while doing stuff with her. Lukkar and Sharanna attack woman and she swim away into pool of water. Lukkar say she a glaistig, a night fey like one we met long ago. But not a nice one. It was just hungry.

*Afternoon*

Not good day. We reach Tower of Roniax the monkey sorcerer and we ask Flavian where ruins of Tower of Tryfenna are. He say he not know but know someone else who know but we no deal with him anymore. He go.

We approach tower and a yellow goblin spriggan try to stop us. We try to talk to it and it insist we cannot approach the tower. It grow to double size of Kwaku and it have two friends that do same. They were hiding in trees. They also summon fire to hand which Aquotl not like. He made of water and make steam when meet fire. They also use long chain like Lumumba which Kwaku very much not like. Kwaku rethink going to tower. One spriggan shrink down and go and hide. They threaten and we not go. Then they attack.

Hidden spriggan use magic on us and Deng start to run. He run too fast for Kwaku to use Hawk's Courage to help him. Lukkar and Lysander take on one large spriggan and Sharanna take on other large one. Tolya hide away. Aquotl breathe cold on one large one. Small one throw fire at naiad and angry one knock him over. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie to heal Aquotl and he breathe on one it injure before. Then he fall over again. Spriggan not fall over but it run away from Sharanna and run away from fight.

Lysander and Lukkar fight other large one but they not do so well. It resistant to normal weapons so they only scratch it. As Deng return Lysander charge up to large one and it wrap chain round his neck. It fling him to tree and he hang from it. His head not look good and he dead. Kwaku sad. Kwaku like leader. Deng and Lukkar finish off other large spriggan and avenge Lysander. Small spriggan turn into big spriggan and then flee from Sharanna and battle. Kwaku not think her so scary but she have nice weasel.

We bury Lysander and Kwaku say prayer for him. Spriggan only leave behind beard when it die. Kwaku took beard. It also have human skull it use as chest have lock and key for it. Deng make short javelins for Tolya from ones we took from sentinels. 

Kwaku write in journal while we get ready to go into Tower of Roniax. Kwaku say goodbye to Lysander and think of way to remember him. Kwaku hope he have good time with Pack. Kwaku hope Wolf welcome him and he see Kwaku when Kwaku go to the Pack. Kwaku hope he go to Pack and not Moon Lord when he dead. Only one Moon Lord and lots of Pack. That more fun.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 14, 2005)

*Day number four of Eleventhmonth*

*Evening*

Deng our leader now. It say so on charter but we still think he not really leader. Deng touch big doors on tower and monkey face talk to us. It say open door so we do. Circle of strange stone seats inside. Monkey statues which we can sit on. There ones for goblins and salamanders and siv and humans. Kwaku choose one which has head looking away. It not come alive so that good.

Monkey appear from nowhere in middle of room. Kwaku see no exits except front door. Monkey talk to us in Night Fey and Human tongue. It use powerful magic too! Kwaku not mess with monkey sorcerer. It welcome us and we give it tapestry of monkeys which HighKeep family give us. Monkey tell us Seer of the Apes can be found at ruined Tower of Hurit. Hurit build Tower of Monkey Mage most north and there trail of statues from Tower of Roniax to Tower of Hurit. It easy to find! Kwaku want to know more about Towers of Monkey Mage. 

We ask it about Tower of Tryfenna. Roniax want more and we swap monkey of silver for knowledge. Monkey sorcerer seem to know lot for a monkey. Tower southeast of Roniax tower and there a trail of statues to it from Tower of Roniax. It form triangle with Tower of Roniax and Tower of Hurit. Tower of Roniax only one still stand though. Tryfenna once from Monkey beastclan but her tower smashed down by night fey. Night fey commanded by Niabi. She night fey Lord and very pretty. She jealous too. 

We leave monkey-sorcerer and it say come back if want to know more. Maybe Kwaku come back. Maybe Kwaku no come back.

We follow monkey statues that go to ruins of Tower of Hurit. 

*Day number five of Eleventhmonth*

Sharanna tell us of ally that wait for us on Night Road. It salamander who serve same family as her and she contacted by magic. Kwaku not know what magic though.

We happy to have more ally. Kwaku happy if it good warrior like Deng and Sharanna. Not so happy if it have dog. Kwaku not want more than one dog in group.
We not reach Night Road today. We get there next day.

*Day number six of Eleventhmonth*

We cross Night Road and meet Sudurak. He salamander with no weapons. He not have armour too. Kwaku not sure what he do. Sharanna say he warrior. Maybe he fight with body like many siv. Maybe he just die and go bang. We now have more salamanders than any other people. Maybe we swap Lukkar for a siv. Then we have proper number and not have dog anymore. But then Deng scout on own. Maybe we keep Lukkar instead.

We see apes with cloak-wings in trees. They throw fruit and sticks at us but we ignore them. Kwaku eat fruit. It good!

*Afternoon*

We get to ruined Tower of Hurit. It ruin of tower. Kenku try to talk to us but we ignore it. There group of humans there with monkeys. There about triple number of us. We nearly attack them but decide to talk first. That good choice as they not Seer of Apes. They from Monkey beastclan. We talk to human woman. She Medhuil, daughter of Tecca. She powerful shaman of Monkey. Kwaku make sure he not anger her. She not say why all Monkey beastclan people here but she know where Seer of Apes is. We tell her about Rod of Baryc and she not want us to keep it. She not seem to care about Seer of Apes so we make deal. She say he not give up Rod without fight.

They help us and we give them Rod when we finish with it. Then we all happy. Except Seer of Apes. He not happy to get beat up and have big magic taken from him. But he not nice. He work with men with dogs.

*Late Afternoon*

We have big fight. Man from Monkey beastclan help us. Jowca son of Jowca. He say many sons of Jowca come before him. Them boring. Kwaku call son after great siv hero. Not know which one though. Jowca travel with us until we give him rod. He use magic and shoot bow and climb trees. He have monkey too. 

Sudurak and Lumumba and Aquotl get magic ready before fight. Jowca use magic too. He give Strength of Yak on Deng and Sharanna and Lumuba to help them. Aquotl turn into pixie. He look funny! We leave goblin woman with horse. She no fight unless need to.

We send Deng and Lukkar to scout. Foes not see us until Jowca shoot them from trees. There three Dog marauder and two dog marauder who think they apes. They curse by Rod of Baryc. There also big ape and dogs and Seer of Apes and warhorses. Kwaku stay away from fight and heal with Hand of Zombie!

We kill one dog first with bows and magic and they not happy. Sudurak fire crossbow bolts from hand without crossbow. That good trick. Deng and Sudurak fight Dog marauder-ape men. Sudurak use fists and tail to fight and that look strange. Sharanna and Lumumba rush up to tents where they fight Dog marauder and dogs and horses. Lukkar's dog go with Sharanna too. Lukkar shout at it to come to him but dog ignore him and go to fight instead. Lukkar have to shoot at foes instead on foot. Maybe he get rid of dog. Jowca shoot at foes too. He shoot lots of arrows and often hit. Seer of Apes come out of tent and Lumumba knock his bow away when seer get on horse. Big ape go up to fight Sudurak and Deng but it get curse from Sharanna and it no happy.

Aquotl fly up to breath cold over foes but it not go well. Seer pick up bow and shoot two arrows at once from bow. Both hit pixie-naiad and he fall on floor. He not turn to water so he ok. Kwaku think that good trick. He try that later with Sharanna's bow. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie to heal Sharanna and Deng. Deng and Sudurak and Lukkar kill big ape and Dog-ape maruaders. Sharanna and dog and Lumumba take down other dogs and horse and Dog marauders. Sharanna also curse seer. He not happy and shoot at salamander from on top of horse. salamanders not happy when hit by bow. It have enchantment of winter and make them cold. Salamanders not like being cold. Last Dog marauder get on horse and get lance but Jowca shoot down horse. He get another horse but then Jowca shoot him off horse instead when he get to Sharanna. Kwaku make sure Aquotl not die.

Seer make last fight though. He funny! He use Rod of Baryc on Lumumba and turn him into a monkey. Lumumba have magic on that make there five of him. That not protect him from the Rod and there five monkeys instead. They climb tree. Then seer turn Deng into monkey too. He should have run instead. Sharanna drop sword and use flail to knock rod from seer. Then Lukkar and his dog and Sudurak and Sharanna get round seer and kill horse. Then they beat up seer and he turn into big ape. But they still beat him up and he fall down.

So we win and none get away. But we have two monkeys instead of Deng and Lumumba. Kwaku keep them as pets. Maybe they eat dog for Kwaku! We have Rod of Baryc too. That also good.

*End of Session Six*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 14, 2005)

Added a short glossary for the world. Leave a message if there is anything else which should be added to it.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 21, 2005)

*Day number six of Eleventhmonth*

We loot and take horses and seer of apes and monkeys which are Deng and Lumumba back to Ruins of Tower of Hurit. Loot all boring, armour and weapons and money and magical bow. Nothing Kwaku want. Jowca say to leave bodies and his friends take care of them. Jowca ask if we give seer to his friends and we have no problem. 

Lumumba seem to want to throw poo at others so we lock him and Deng in cage til they not monkeys anymore. 

Medhuil, daughter of Tecca says she can restore them and we wait for her to prepare magical ritual. Rod of Baryc not restore those it turn into monkeys. Kwaku wonder if Deng and Lumumba better as monkeys. They do good tricks and Kwaku nearer to Monkey Mage. But Near-Brother good to Kwaku so maybe he should be a siv again. Maybe Deng be made a siv too. Kwaku ask Medhuil when she cast spell!

*Evening*

Deng and Lumumba back to normal form. Deng not a siv but he still light up. We stay at ruins with Jowca's friends. Jowca's friends go back to where we have fight to take care of bodies. Give Rod of Baryc to Jowca. 

*Day number seven of Eleventhmonth*

We leave ruins after Lumumba use magic to commune with bow. It have properties of winter. Jowca, son of Jowca riding one of new horses and Aquotl another. Jowca seem to know how to care for animals properly, unlike all others. Aquotl can summon them, but then they stare at him til he ride them or they go home to magic place they come from.

We get to Night Road and go back north toward Harrowcross where troll is. When sun highest a voice call out from a pool and try to lure us to it. Deng see monkey-dog think with hand on end of tail and we leave it alone. Lumumba call it an ahuizotl and it nasty. Night fey follow us along road but they no get too close. Just stare at helmet. We camp next to Night Road.

*Day number eight of Eleventhmonth*

We reach Harrowcross and no troll ask for gift. Maybe it away eating humans or dogs. Kwaku bring dog to feed it if we come here again.

*Day number ten of Eleventhmonth*

Day before we go over river Whistle and today we get to Southwatch. It snowing again!

We sell loot in Southwatch and do some shopping. Lukkar have friends here who help sell stuff. We split money and Kwaku get lots! Stay night in city. Lukkar find place for Tusya to stay and we say goodbye to her. She Lukkar's special friend now. 

*Day number eleven of Eleventhmonth*

We leave Southwatch and go back towards Highkeep. Meet Company of Southwatch Bronze. They employed by people we turn down and take our leftover jobs. They going to Forest of Apes to get back noble family sword. They have two tain and three humans and a pech which talk for them. Some wear lots of armour and they slow. We move twice as fast. Company of Valiant Blade know how to move quick. It snowing more but it now slow us down

*Day number thirteen of Eleventhmonth*

We go through Southhunt day before and today it snow lots. Tonight it Warlock's Eve. Bad people do bit rituals on this night. Chaos fiends walk land and dead haunt the night. We camp in open as we strong. Maybe bit dumb too.

*Night*

We attacked by undead. They look like feral humans with blood on face. Kwaku see they undead but not know more about them. They try to bit Kwaku but he retreat and call out alarm. Summon Moon's Blessing and then Hand of Zombie. Deng and Lumumba and Aquotl and Lukkar battle undead. One bite dog and drink some blood. Kwaku secretly cheer undead. Jowca throw lots of fire at one and it not like it. It take hold of Jowca and drink his blood. Other run away. Kwaku use healing from Pack on undead and destroy it. It not like healing like us. Other undead not return. Find potions on undead and one restore some energy to Jowca as he looking unhealthy.

Jowca call them vampyrs, they savage undead who live only to drink blood. They keep away from Kwaku! He not want to give up blood. Jowca know alot about them, lots more than Kwaku.

*Day number fourteen of Eleventhmonth*

We survive Warlock's Eve and return to Highkeep. There many soldiers around and lots of people busy. We talk to one and they say they march off to war north soon. Speak to steward Kazrak and he happy to see us. Jowca use Rod of Baryc on other man we find with Metabus. Then if it not work it not matter much. Man restored back to human and not think he monkey-man anymore.

Kazrak tell us that he agree to give Rod to others of Monkey Beastclan. They lead by Corentyn, son of Breage and Vernus Halfsign. We meet them in Highkeep Forest at monkey shrine. But we not think Rod should be taken from Jowca as we agree to give it to him. Kazrak say he think about it but we want to keep word.

Kazrak also want to know where Lysander was. Not too happy he now with the Pack.

*Day number fifteen of Eleventhmonth*

We restore Metabus and he seem dazed. He go away and lock self in room. Kwaku think he gone mad as monkey-man. Jowca get to keep Rod of Baryc and he leave Highkeep. Kazrak tell us that others say Jowca know lots about undead and consort with them but Kwaku not see any. Aquotl seem to think it might be true but we not care as we gave word. Other Monkey people leave but not happy.

Deng given letter for Lysander. It from his wife who having little one. She on way to Southwatch and we vote Deng to give her news. We not give letter to Kazrak but deal with ourselves. We look after own as we know what important. 

Kwaku see other siv here but they not want to talk to Kwaku. We rest and Kwaku start to learn more about magic of Lord Moon and Pack. Others train too. Also split money and Kwaku have magic tattoo started on him. 

*Day number sixteen of Eleventhmonth*

Sharanna and Sudurak ill. They not like being cooped up. Kwaku try to light fire on them but they not like that either. We leave them in room together. Maybe they make little snakes.

Kwaku get more of tattoo done. It make Kwaku wiser and it take form of Raven. He wise and lead Pack so he lead Kwaku too. 

*Day number eighteen of Eleventhmonth*

We find out about other siv! They lead by Saada. He a priest of the Lord of the Green Claw, who create the siv and he our lord and master. One challenge Lumumba to fight and he accept. They fight tomorrow and Near-Brother get to choose weapon under human law. That stupid as he choose chain which others not normally use. If Lumumba win siv no hunt him anymore and that a good thing.

*Day number nineteen of Eleventhmonth*

Kwaku have tattoo finish! He wiser but can make tattoo stronger by getting other poeple bound to it. They get tattoo and give up being wise to make Kwaku wiser. Keep them in room so they not harm themselves. Lord HighKeep have whole building of poeple who given bound to tattoos and given up oarts of themself. Now we have other use for captives so Kwaku get sap. Maybe Kwaku buy cage too.

We all gather to watch Lumumba fight. We had fight with enemy siv before. We meet on River Whistle and siv run away. It not care what weapon chosen as it use fists. Lumumba and other siv only use magic they have themselves and get count before fight start in fighting pit. Lumumba cast spells on self and there many of him. Other siv drink potions but it not do him good.

Other siv close too slowly and Lumbumba use rays of magic on him to may him clumsy and then weak. Kwaku laugh at other siv. Other siv get rid of magic Lumumbas but Lumumba better warrior and he finish off Monk of the Long Claw. He only a bit injured. 

Saada say Lumumba now not hunted and he look at Near-Brother strange. Maybe he have more plans for Kwaku and Lumumba. He stay here as ambassador from siv tribes of the Fortress of the Green Claw. We celebrate victory of Near-Brother and drink too much. Not as much as Lysander would, but it not do him good now anyway.

*Day number twenty-one of Eleventhmonth*

Lord HighKeep give us audience today. We meet him in smart clothes in big hall and he sit on throne. Soldiers of Highkeep go off to war to north. They march with Southwatch soldiers and go to aid Whiteblade family. They all fight against Tyrant of Eastcastle and his mercenaries. Kwaku not know any of them so he not care. 

Lord Highkeep want people he trust to stay at his home. He let us swear fealty and give us a tattoo each like Kwaku have. Also have people bound to our tattoo from his gaol with people like that in it. We then work for HighKeep family and they pay us as they see fit. It good offer and we have til Lord HighKeep leave to say yes. Maybe Kwaku have dog bound to his tattoo but they probably too stupid!

Deng made formal leader on charter and Lukkar made deputy. Kwaku not want to be either. He see what happen to Lysander.

*Day number twenty-three of Eleventhmonth*

We not decide to accept Lord Highkeep offer yet. Lukkar have other friends who heard of us and they want to hire us too. We meet them tomorrow in the Hungry Bear in Highkeep. Kwaku know lots more magic now!

*Day number twenty-four of Eleventhmonth*

We meet pech in rich clothes and studded with gems in Hungry Bear. He called Mehi and he in charge of Redroad Trading Coster in Southwatch. He have some guards and they lead by big human in lots of platemail. He have twisted face and called Pothinus. Kwaku keep long way from him!

Mehi want us to investigate Vincien Coingate who was first person to ever hire us. Vincien merchant and Redroad Trading Coster merchants too. They say Vincien have illegal trade route to Eastwatch and that damaging their trade. They want him to stop using illegal trade route. Eastwatch in Bukon and that not friend of Sohal City-states like Highkeep and Southwatch. They offer us lots of money and we have week to think about it.

We talk to Kazrak Rivers and he say Redroad Trading Coster a front for criminals. They no-good and Highkeep not like them. Call them the Black Network. That not worry us much. Maybe they who friends with Lukkar. 

Another human come to us in evening and tell us someone else want to hire us. We well known now! She jeweller in Whistlesprings called Peregrina. We go to see next day.

*Day number twenty-five of Eleventhmonth*

It last day of month and Moon Lord very happy. Kwaku make deal with Moon Lord and Pack and now get magic restored at midnight. Bat and Owl most active then and Moon Lord normally high in sky!

We meet woman in Whistlesprings in Pig and Thistle Inn. She have food for us and it all food we like. Even fire for Deng! She wear veil and we not see face. Peregrina once one of Night Court but she outcast by other fey and now stuck in mortal world. She work as jeweller and rich. She pay us in gems and jewellery if we take job. She want to know more about Monkey Mage and become Acolyte of Monkey Mage. She want us to go to forest and learn lots about monkey stuff. Kwaku like monkeys! Peregrina not have much magic but she know of other acolytes who not have magic either.

If she become Acolyte she give us big mansion as she not need it anymore. We could keep weak ones who bound to our tattoos there. We leave Whistlevale and go back fast to Highkeep. We all tired when get back.

*Day number one of Twelthmonth*

We talk to Kazrak and talk among selves about offers. We talk and talk and talk. Deng keen on Highkeep work to start with but then we talk to them and they say we will serve them. Deng not want to serve anyone so he change mind. He decide he want to go to Forest of Apes just like Kwaku want to do. Lukkar want to work with friends of Redroad Trading Coster but we not too keen as we think we have to talk to people if we do that job. 

Aquotl want to work for Highkeep as he greedy and want tattoo. But Lumumba want to work for night fey woman and help Kwaku find more about monkeys. Sudurak and Sharanna not well so they not vote. That three to one to one.

We go hunt more about monkeys! Kwaku happy. Maybe he become acolyte of Monkey Mage.

Go to Whistlesprings again and tell Peregrina we work for her. She give us some money to start with and she warn us of night fey Lady Niabi. She night fey lord who banish Peregrina from Night Court. We not show her scarf we have with face of Niabi from spriggans. That probably make her angry.

Kwaku stare at dog. He got more magic now and dog look away.

*Day number two of Twelthmonth*

We go back to Highkeep to sort out things. Kwaku talk to Clady Rivers. She acolyte of Moon Lord and teach Kwaku lots of magic in last weeks. She also serve Chianar who guard the Bound One and she have problem she want help with. 

We agree to go to Highkeep Forest and destroy temple of the Dark. Chianar not like the Dark as they serve the Bound One. Temple guarded by ettercaps and Clady agree to bless us with power of Chianar if we destroy temple and block way to Deeps. Kwaku gets some picks for digging with.

*Day number three of Twelthmonth*

Get to Highkeep Forest and meet a kenku guide at village of Blackvale. It lead us short way into forest and then go away. Lukkar scout and he find an ettercap in trees by a cave. He look in cave and see tunnels away and big chest and black rock shrine to the Dark. 

Aquotl take form of satyr in forest. It forest fey but he move faster in that form. We attacked by ettercaps but they not match for us. Kwaku call down Blessing of Moon and use Moon's Touch to enchant crossbow bolts. Lumumba use magic and go up tree where he kill one. Aquotl injure one with magic which Kwaku finish off with Moon's Spear. Moon's Spear good magic. It injure foe and steal their magic. Deng and Lukkar injure others. Kwaku shoot one down as it try to run and Lukkar kill last one. Kwaku kill more than others. He mighty warrior!

Deng go into cave first and he nearly fall down pit. He not fall down long way and get hit by lots of spikes and that good. Kwaku only just see to bottom with nightvision! He not want to fall down that either. 

Lukkar and dog and Lumumba and Aquotl all jump over pit but Kwaku stay on forest side as he not good at jumping. He heal with Hand of Zombie instead. Lumumba look for magic and he find some in ground under chest. He tie rope round chest and it punch him. Kwaku see him wrestle chest and others attack chest and then hear other creature attack. Kwaku not see all of fight but he see Aquotl run down tunnel. Other creature sound large and hear Deng and dog and Lukkar fight it. 

Kwaku help Near-Brother battle chest-monster. It bite Lumumba and he stuck to it. But Kwaku call down Wrath of Tiger and Wrath of Griffon through Hand of Zombie and it stop moving. Dog stop barking and Lukkar stop shouting and it not look good. It look less good when Aquotl come back from tunnel and Lumumba start to attack him. Other creature send them all mad. Kwaku sane and keep back other side of pit.

Then Deng run off and Kwaku see other creature. It stand on two legs and have large claws and hard shell and whirling eyes. But Kwaku not go mad like others. He heal them with magic instead. Aquotl try to run but he knocked down and still. Deng fight monster and fight Lumumba and Lumbumba fight monster and Deng and monster fight Lumumba. Kwaku bring Aquotl back round but he not look with eyes. He use magic to summon cold snow which monster not like. Kwaku not sure how Aquotl not get others but he glad. 
Monster have enough of others and they not mad anymore. It try to run but Lumumba go after it and kill it. 

We rest and find loot in hole under chest. There gold statues of creatures from Deeps and magic sphere. It have symbols of God from before Last Banishing. 
Kwaku destroy black stone shrine to Dark and we start digging.

*Day number four of Twelthmonth*

We finish digging and Kwaku help with magic of Badger's Digging. Collapse some of tunnel and leave caves. Return to Highkeep and tell Clady. She happy!

*Day number six of Twelthmonth*

Clady finish blessing ceremony and we get favour of Chianar. It feel good. Maybe Kwaku ask Pack for favour! We finish up things at Highkeep. Kwaku feed more poor children and scare dogs with Lion's Roar.

*Day number seven of Twelthmonth*

At Whistlesprings we talk to Peregrina. She pays us for gems and values gems. She wish us luck and we leave to go to Forest of Apes and find out about monkeys.

*Day number eleven of Twelthmonth*

We reach Southwatch and sell loot. Kwaku buy magic sphere from party. It summon big glowing hammer every day which hit foes from long way away. It once made by priesthood of Juconia. She once Goddess of Death, Honour and Loyalty but she gone with other gods in Last Banishing. She not want hammersphere back. 

We look round city and go shopping.

*End of Session Seven*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

*Day number eleven of Twelthmonth*

Deng went to castle. He return sword and ring of Lysander, but he have to go back next day to see human lady. Kwaku talk to men who sell animals. Kwaku want better pet than Lukkar. Kwaku look at weasels and snakes and rats and then go away to think.

We stay in inn called the Dancing Siv. There no siv dancing there. Kwaku offer to dance for humans there them but they not keen. A salamander talk to us. It called Chai-Son and we meet him before when he hunt girillons near to River Harrow. He tell Shannara and Sudurak and Deng about a Temple of Jas which he heard about. Jas once God of Sun but he gone now. Temple empty but salamanders once go there. He ask us to visit it somewhen as he not got time. He got bandits to kill and monsters to hunt. But we busy too. We have monkeys to find! Sharanna ask him to look out for shrines to Immortals of fire. She strange. She not get spells from Immortals so why she care?

Deng get magic tattoo on back started. Others keep money and save. Kwaku not save. Kwaku spend! Only thing they all get is weapons of cold iron which fey not like. Kwaku get bolts of black metal.  

*Day number twelve of Twelthmonth*

Deng go up to Southwatch castle and get rid of sword and ring of Lysander. He not tell us much about it. They want us to go and see them sometimes. Maybe they have work for us one day. Deng have tattoo finished. It strange. He protected from cold and heat and tattoo can feed him. He also take part of tattoo off and it become tent, then tattoo regrow. Kwaku keep away from that tattoo. Lukkar have someone else he want to meet us. They have other job offer. Goblin have lots of friends here.

Kwaku found pet! It a black monkey and it chew on Kwaku's fingers. It not beat the dog in a fight yet, but Kwaku train it. It called Lysan after Lysander. It become great warrior like him.

But it not die like human.

*Day number thirteen of Twelthmonth*

We talk to pech friend of Lukkar. It same one as we talk to in Highkeep. Big human with twisted face and platemail there again. Kwaku keep away from him still. All other people clear out of Dancing Siv. They important here.

Mehi talk about Lavrin Greymante. Lukkar not like her. She have lots of families and lost all in past. She once work for Redroad Trading Coster but she leave them too. She steal magic amulet of Monkeys and Mehi say she possessed. She have new family of apes. Maybe Kwaku get big family of apes. They travel round in pack and beat up dogs. Kwaku have new dream!

Kwaku not listen much more as he dreaming but Lumumba say there not much important said. If we get magic amulet of monkeys maybe we sell it to them. Deng and Sudurak not seem to trust Lukkar or others here. Kwaku not sure. 

We leave Southwatch and get to Whistlebridge. Two kenku talk to Aquotl. He have dragon friend somewhere and they want to tell him more about heritage of dragon. He not sure. They want him to bring dead bits of forest fey to Queensmeet. They strange. They watch for Aquotl. He more famous than Kwaku thought he be.
We camp south of River Whistle out in wilds.

*Day number fourteen of Twelthmonth*

On road again! We avoid group of humans. They all on foot and look like Dog Beastclan humans. They probably fight for money and go north where there war among human lords. We crafty and not get any trouble so we go round them. Stay night in Harrowcross and Kwaku have nice warm bed. Try to teach Lysan how to call on spells from Pack but he not keen.

*Day number fifteen of Twelthmonth*

We try to cross troll bridge in Harrowcross but it stop us. Lumumba jump across river and Aquotl swim over. Deng just give gift to troll as it big and smash us if it want. It get human skull which act as chest and it also get key. Seem really happy and let us cross. Kwaku try to give it dog when we go back other way.

Night fey follow us on Night Road. Big ape with iron skin come out of forest and chase fey away. Lumumba say they made by a siv long ago. They hunt down night fey and metal hurt night fey bad. One spriggan too slow and it get killed by big ape. Then ape of iron run after other fey. We leave it alone. Deng and Sudurak and Sharanna and Aquotl all fey but they not night fey. That good. Kwaku not want friends smashed up by big ape!

Night fey come back after while. They still stare at helmet which Deng wear.

We meet Jowca, son of Jowca again! He with friends from ruined Tower of Hurit. They all Monkey Beastclan. He still have rod of Baryc and he offer to turn us into monkeys. But no one want to be monkey and he not turn the dog into monkey without Lukkar saying yes. Kwaku not ask Lukkar. 

They also on quest for Monkey God. They searching for quiet village near river Harrow in Southwatch. Jowca say they want place they not be disturbed. Deng suggest Queensmeet. They warn us about other Monkey beastclansmen. They not good like Jowca and they mad but Kwaku not know why they mad.

*Day number sixteen of Twelthmonth*

We leave Night Road and head to Tower of Tryfenna. Apes with wings follow us again and throw things. They not threat though so Kwaku not use Wrath of Tiger on them. 
Night fey join us when we camp and Deng dance with them.

*Night*

We approched by night fey in night. He one of sidhe who rule Night Court. It ride big black horse with horn from forehead. Lukkar say it a black steed and it powerful night fey too. Sidhe have spriggan as servant. Spriggan tidy and polite and it talk for sidhe. It not normal for spriggan! Sidhe called Seweryn and he want Helm Deng carry as it once belong to his uncle. He challenge us to contest of archery or singing for helm. But it ours now and we tell him we not have contest. He leave in huff and we think he back somewhen for helm. We like helm. It useful! It mean night fey not play tricks on us.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 28, 2005)

*Day number seventeen of Twelthmonth*

Aquotl's horse got crushed by big python. It nearly get dog too! It take down Sharanna and Sudurak too but they live. Crafty ones like Kwaku keep back from it and it brought down by Deng and Lumumba. We not notice massive snake hiding in bushes. Kwaku check bushes more now. Aquotl ride party horse now. We run out if he lose this one too.

*Afternoon*

We get to ruined Tower of Tryfenna. Lukkar go scout and get mistaken for spriggan. There many monkeys and apes and baboons there. Some of them different with four arms or metal skin. There humans and some cycuri too. They welcome us all in name of Monkey God and take us to big tent. We talk to Tabor and Lavrin. They leaders of followers of Monkey God. Lavrin is woman we meet before in wood. She have magic amulet and family of green apes. Lukkar not like her. Tabor is cycuri with horns and deep voice. He head acolyte of Monkey God and do most talking. We let Deng and Aquotl speak most for us. They not very good with words like Lysander or Garrett or Magga.

Tabor tell us of challenge and he seem interested in night fey we work for. He like idea of medusa to turn foes to stone. But he not say that. Challenge held to become Acolyte of the Monkey God like Tabor and Lavrin. Roniax the ape sorcerer is Acolyte of Monkey God too. If you build big magic tower of Monkey God, you become acolyte. So you no need to do challenge to become acolyte. But they holding challenge to give most worthy amulet of Lavrin. She leaving service to go other place and need other to take over. Kwaku stay quiet. These people scare Kwaku! 

There other bit too. Monkey God can only be served by monkey-people. People who are monkeys or people with monkey familiar or human touched by Rod of Baryc or warrior of Monkey from the Pack or Shaman of Monkey from the Pack or monkey who now intelligent. There other ways too. Kwaku not see how Tabor or Lavrin monkey-people but he not ask them. Lumumba can be servant of monkey and Sharanna or Sudurak or Aquot can if they get a monkey as familiar. They not keen as they like current familar they all have. But Kwaku think a monkey better. 

They say other things too. Monkey God stuck in towers and there others building towers and there two parts of task. First part prove we worthy and second part we have big contest with others to get magic amulet. Peregrina need to come to second contest if she want amulet.

Tabor and Lavrin go away to think about what we say and we think about what they say. Lumumba say he happy to become follower of Monkey God. That good for Kwaku. Kwaku think he maybe be monkey-person who become follower of monkey god. Kwaku need to make deal with Monkey of the Pack first.

Lysan run off among other monkeys. Kwaku try to find him but he hide. Kwaku not feed him tomorrow.

*Day number eighteen of Twelthmonth*

Lumumba become follower of Monkey God! He get wood symbol of Monkey God and he take up challenge. Tabor want us to go to Tower of Monkey God they not approach. It guarded by night fey but we get past them with helment. It Tower of Marjana and they think it ruined. Kwaku happy to go to tower. They want anything which belong to Monkey God there. They give us cycuri guide. She called Hajna and she shapeshifter. She turn into animals and have pet ape. She know where tower is.

We leave and Hajna find Lysan for Kwaku. Kwaku not speak to him for hour. Hajna take form of baboon and move quick like us. We get to Night Road and head south. Night fey follow us again when they see helmet.

*Day number nineteen of Twelthmonth*

We celebrate Feast of Warriors. It time when remember fallen comrades and celebrate still being alive. We almost mercenary company so we celebrate and remember Lysander. We remember Garrett too but he not much of warrior. 

*Day number twenty-one of Twelthmonth*

We go long way along night road and go into forest where night fey not follow so much. We not follow Night Road to end as there big place of night fey there. Deng still always dance with fey at night. We all sing and dance too but not as much as Deng. He want to become dancing warrior.

*Day number twenty-four of Twelthmonth*

We travel long time in forest. This heart of forest where night fey live. Kwaku hope Hajna not just leave in night and we lost. That not good. 

*Day number one of Firstmonth of 1533 ER*

It new year! We celebrate being one year older and end of year gone. Kwaku head hurt and he not write much today.

*Day number two of Firstmonth*

Deng given sword by kenku. It well-made but he not say much about it. He make deal with night fey!

We get to Tower of Nopalzin. It standing Tower of Monkey God and it look like Tower of Roniax. It guarded by lhosk tribe. They have big black ape body on spider legs and they night fey who serve Monkey God. Kwaku not annoy them. He not let Lysan near them either.

Hajna stay at tower and we meet her here later.

*Day number three of Firstmonth*

We leave Tower of Nopalzin and try to find way to Tower of Marjana. There line of Monkey God statues which we follow. Most not stand anymore. Lukkar still find way though. He like wilds. Dog not like wilds as much. Kwaku think it happier in nice swamp where crocodiles live.

*Day number four of Firstmonth*

We meet lots of night fey. Tabor said that leaders of night fey follow Niabi. She night fey Lady who hate Monkey God. Nearly all night fey just watch us but one spriggan talk to us. He tell us to go back or else. We ignore him and go on then we hear howls of fey hounds. 

They follow us and we get ready for fight when they near. There two hounds and five bull-fey called taurim. Sharanna and Lukkar shoot at them as they run in. Sudurak try to throw bolts but he hit tree instead. He not good archer. Kwaku cast Blindness of Bat on one taurim blind and it not take part in fight. Sudurak and Deng and Lumumba fight hounds and taurim and Aquotl use snowballs and green missiles on them and Lukkar and Sharanna shoot them. 

We much better warriors than them and they die quick. Now we have lots of weapons of cold iron they not so tough! Kenku try to ambush Sudurak but Lumumba hunt it down and turn it into black feathers. Sudurak injured bad but others say they ok. They gang up on blind one and kill it. Kwaku claim it as kill but he not tell others that. They have some loot. Gems and jewellry and heavy armour they carry for some reason.

*Day number five of Firstmonth*

More night fey speak to us in morning as we get near to Tower of Marjanna. They prepare ambush and a harpy start to sing. It among trees down cliff and Aquotl fall down cliff. Sharanna nearly go down but she stop at edge. Her weasel climb down though. Lysan run off. He smart! There several redcaps at bottom with big scythes and they beat up Aquotl. He always fall down. 

Deng and Sudurak and Lumumba jump down no problem. They fast and jump well. Sudurak punch two as he jump down. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie from top of cliff. Sharanna and Lukkar shoot harpy and it fly off. Kwaku try to heal Aquotl. He stand up and try to follow harpy and fall down again. Kwaku just leave him after that. Sudurak get battered and need healing. Lumumba not so good as he not have magic and even Deng get hurt lots. Sharanna follow down cliff but she fall instead of jump and she fight two redcaps. Lukkar shoot from top of cliff and it close fight but we just better warriors. Some try to run but we faster and we get all six. They have bodies which shrivel into teeth and we take all!

They have some gold but not much more. That strange. Not many night fey keep gold that we find. They prefer gifts. We badly hurt so we rest.

*Day number six of Firstmonth*

We rest til noon then go. Fey not disturb us much anymore. They get hint! Or they crafty and they wait til we try to leave. That what Kwaku do if he them.

We see tower and creature speak to us from trees. It lhosk which guard Tower but Lumumba have symbol of Monkey God and it not attack us. It warn us not to disturb top of tower as that where it live. 

It not warn us about big fast purple apes though. Lukkar go to scout and big apes come back instead. Lumumba and Aquotl call them gambols. They move very quick and avoid spells of Aquotl. Sharanna run away when one howl but others not afraid. We brave like Falcon! Kwaku cast Blindess of Bat on one again and it not so happy. It run off into trees and we not see it again. But one hard fight anyway. It take down Aquotl and dog and move around lots. Lukkar come back from tower and shoot it. Deng and Lumumba and Sudurak fight it and Lumumba strike killing blow. He mightiest warrior of Company of Valiant Blade!

Dog nearly die but Kwaku just heal it in time. Kwaku too nice to dog! One day it not so lucky. Kwaku heal others too. We get ready to look more at Tower of Marjana.

*End of Session Eight*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 5, 2005)

*Day number six of Firstmonth*

We have good day so far! We go in Tower of Marjana through front door. We hear scrape of metal on stone in upper floors and Deng think there iron monkeys up there. There bushes all over and it look strange. Lumumba look for magic and find some under a bush. Bushes attack Sharanna, Deng and Sudurak. Sharanna see small night fey creatures first and they attack.  They size of goblin but thin and green. They have lots of spines and barbs and thorns. Kwaku call them thornfolk but Lukkar say they spinterwaifs. They throw thorns and control bushes. They good at hiding. They better than Lukkar and he very sneaky! Lumumba and Sharanna injure two but Aquotl finish them off with missiles of light. Other one flee up staircase to next floor. He had enough. 

We look for loot and Deng find trapdoor hidden by bushes. It not used in long time. We also find loot under a bush. There coins and jewellery and a potion. It all boring. Lukkar say that splinterwaifs turn dead creatures into bushes. Kwaku more wary of bushes now. He think of carrying spell to burn them if they look at him wrong!

Deng open trapdoor and go down steps. Deng and Sharanna and Sudurak have visions of water being nasty to them but they see through magic. They salamanders and they all have strong minds. Lumumba look for magic and find some. He try to avoid it but he nearly overcome by vision of worms feeding on him. Aquotl go through as well. He nearly boiled by vision of fire but he survive. He injured by vision though. It not normal vision! Kwaku and Lukkar not go through. We smart! Kwaku try to get dog to go through but it look at Kwaku strange. Kwaku think Lukkar know Kwaku not fond of dog now. 

There large cave at bottom of steps with tree in middle. It very strange. Large cave covered in pictures of monkeys and apes. Tree turn into three headed winged creature with four legs. It talk in Night Tongue to Deng. It like three people. Goat head stupid, dragon head do most talking and lion head argue lots. It summon magic light. Aquotl and Lumumba tell Kwaku it a chimera, but not normal one as they not have magic normally.

Deng not best talker but he keep talking and talk some more. Then it argue with self in Siv tongue which Kwaku and Aquotl and Lumumba speak and more people talk to it. It been in cave long time. It set to guard place sacred to Monkey God. It set to guard by talking monkey skeleton called Roniax and it not starve. We talk to him but he not just bones when he talk to us. Maybe it different talking monkey sworn to Monkey God. Chimera not seen anyone normal for long time and it lonely. It only see some night fey and they annoy it. It not let us go further and we not push luck yet. It recognise Near-Brother as worshipper of Monkey God and it think about being nice to us. It turn off magic trap and we leave it to think. Kwaku heal Lumumba and Aquotl and we get ready to go up stairs.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kwaku not know day*

Kwaku no well.

Others no well. 

Go up stairs. 

Fight big monkeys. 

Green metal monkeys. 

Monkeys with poison. 

Poison Gas. 

Poison breath. 

Poison claws. 

Poison teeth. 

Others fight. 

Kwaku use crossbow. 

Monkeys breathe gas. 

Kwaku choke. 

Kwaku feel bad. 

Kwaku run away. 

Others run away. 

Others fight others. 

Some go mad. 

Sudurak shoot Kwaku. 

All calm down.

Sharanna down.

Aquotl down. 

Sharanna no well.

Aquotl no well.

Lumumba no well

Sudurak no well.

Kwaku no well.

Deng no well.

Lukkar well.

Lysan well.

Dog well. 

Stupid dog.

We stay.

We rest.

We heal.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 5, 2005)

*Day number eight of Firstmonth*

Kwaku better now. Kwaku tend to others and then heal Kwaku and Deng and Sharanna and Sudurak with Moon's Cure. We not go to fight big monkeys now. We rest more. We hear metal monkeys go down outside tower at night. Lumumba say they Guardians of Yavu. Yavu siv with much magic. They not attack followers of Monkey God. We not go up there now. There was bush up there when we fight metal monkeys. Lukkar think it splinterwaif and it die to metal monkeys. 

Sharanna hurt most. She dumb and stupid and weak and clumsy and lazy and unwell and have no sense. She still smile though! We lots of rest to go.

Lhosk called Bubona speak to us. She tell us not to go to top of tower again. She not care about splinterwaif. She say there be more.

*Day number ten of Firstmonth*

We all better now. We all good. We wait for night and go up to tower when monkeys not there. Kwaku use Boar's Fortitude on Deng and Lukkar and Sharanna and Lumumba and Sudurak. It magic to protect against poison. We crafty like Spider! 

We loot and look at stonework. Aquotl and Lumumba think it once altar to Monkey God and it big magic which work on tower. Kwaku think Lumumba want to mend tower and become Acolyte of Monkey God. 

We search more of tower but there nothing more there. We not go to top tower. We not annoy spider-ape night fey. 

We go and speak to chimera. We now think it faerie creature. They people who become unseelie. We talk about having fight but we not sure we defeat it. It talk to us and it agree to give us rod of Monkey Mage if we find someone to talk to it. Deng and Lumumba talk to Bubona and she agree to be friend of chimera. She not know about three-headed-winged-faerie. 

We get rod from chimera. It happy now. It protect more loot of Monkey God but we not brave enough to fight. Kwaku not want to stay to be friend. It boring in cave. Unless you Bat. Kwaku not Bat. Rod shape of monkey and it bite people. They wither away when they hit by rod.

*Day number eleven of firstmonth*

We leave Tower of Marjana. Maybe we come back here one day. Aquotl summon horse and Lumumba try out rod. He hit horse. Flesh and muscles on horse wither and it look weak. Lumumba kill it quickly. Kwaku hope Horse not see this. Kwaku hope Horse not angry. People not like Horse when he angry.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 15, 2005)

*day number thirteen of Firstmonth*

Night fey follow us but they no attack. We see very big four-armed ape with red claws. We leave it alone. It other creature of Monkey God! We not try to talk to it though.

*Evening*

We get back to Tower of Nopalzin. Hajna the cycuri meet us and we tell her about Tower of Marjana. She agree to help Kwaku teach Lysan tricks.

*day number fifteen of Firstmonth*

Boring travel through forest. More night fey. Lysan like Hajna more than Kwaku. Kwaku think about magic to use on Lysan. Deng talk to kenku lots. Kwaku not know what he talk to them about.

*day number seventeen of Firstmonth*

We reach Night Road again. Lysan fetch sticks now!

*day number eighteen of Firstmonth*

We meet Sudjai. Sudjai salamander warrior of the Green. He following road to end and he hunt creatures of Dark. He dumb. He travel on own and night fey trick him. He have no armour and he have no weapons and he have not much at all. Sudurak gives him handaxe. Sudjai go off on own. Kwaku not think we see him again.

*day number nineteen of Firstmonth*

We leave night road and head to Tower of Tryfenna. We have peaceful journey so far!

*day number twenty of Firstmonth*

Sharanna and Aquotl speak to woman in night. Rosavra Beach human who use bow and sneak and track. She last of Company of Southwatch Silver. They try to complete Task of Monkey God but they have bad time. They attacked by Lavrin and apes. They killed but Rosavra run. She not know why they attacked. We not have reason to attack her but she not stay with us. She not want to go back to acolytes of the Monkey God. She try to get out of forest on own. Kwaku think she have more chance than Sudjai. She not dumb.

*Afternoon*

We get to Tower of Tryfenna and talk to Tabor. He happy with us and he take rod which bite people. We take part in second task. It on summer solstice and we bring night fey Peregrina. Tabor agree to look at magic items with magic. He also tell us about Lavrin. She annoyed because some of family dead. Company of Southwatch Bronze and Metabus HighKeep kill them. They destroy shrine of Monkey God in Highkeep Forest. Lavrin not happy and she want more revenge. This all bad. But it not affect Kwaku!

*day number twenty-one of Firstmonth*

Tabor keep one magic thing. Kwaku not know what but Deng not happy. We leave and head out of forest.

*day number twenty-three of Firstmonth*

We on Night Road again and we meet lone human boy. He drive wagon with six horses and it look strange. Others think there druids around so we not start trouble. We get to Harrowcross and troll again. Deng give him red gem and we go across. Sudurak and Lumumba and Aquotl not cross bridge but swim or jump river. They strange.

*day number twenty-five of Firstmonth*

We get to Southwatch and we sell loot. We want to spend time here and rest. 

*day number seven of Secondmonth*

We train and rest. Lumumba find lots of magic and trade with wizard at castle. Sudurak train with strange warriors. He become part of salamander warrior cult. They not let Kwaku join. Deng go up to castle and talk to important people. Sharanna and Lukkar fight more. Aquotl learn more magic. He call down sleet from sky.

Important salamander talk to Sharanna and Sudurak. He powerful spellcaster who not talk to Kwaku. So Kwaku not talk to him.

*day number twelve of Secondmonth*

We bored of Southwatch now and go to speak to Peregrina. Some have new magic tattoos. Lumumba want bodies of dead people for spells. He say it not bad magic though. He want to wrap body round him with magic to protect him. Kwaku think it weird magic. Kwaku ask Zombie about it but Zombie not say anything.

*day number sixteen of Secondmonth*

We get to Whistlesprings and talk to Peregrina. She very happy and give us lots of coins. She agree to go with us soon to second task. She want to become Acolyte of Monkey Mage. Lumumba talk to man and get sack of dead kobolds. He use magic to shrink down bodies so they easier to carry. He think about this lots!

*End of Session Nine*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Dec 15, 2005)

After this stage, the party are now

*Aquotl*, naiad male from the Bitter Ocean, Sorcerer 6
*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 4 / Elk Totem Warrior 2
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 5 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Lumumba*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Monkey Totem Warrior 1 / Transmuter 5
*Sharanna of the Changon*, salamander female from Mejan, Salamander Paragon 2 / Hexblade 4
*Sudurak of the Changon*, salamander male from Mejan, Monk 4 / Sorcerer 1 / Red Mystic 1

with one NPC:

*Kwaku*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Cleric of the Pack and Lord Moon 6


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 10, 2006)

Ok, so the wipe-out has lost me my story hour updates since December, and I haven't got a copy anywhere else. 

If, by chance, anyone does have a copy, can they either post here or email me at duncthomson at hotmail.com

Cheers

Duncan


----------



## DeGlove (May 10, 2006)

Hard luck. Google cache has only turned up episode 10 for me (though it turns up plenty of pages with linkes to the updated versions), but I've got windows trawling through my internet caches (though I expect any old copies would have already been over-written )


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 10, 2006)

Cheers DeGlove. 

Have managed to find a back-up from browser cache. Will restore as soon as possible and post latest story update.


----------



## DeGlove (May 10, 2006)

Great  In that case I'll go back to lurking


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 11, 2006)

*day number seventeen of Secondmonth*

We now go to temple of gone god. Chai-Son tell us about temple where salamanders used to go when we once in Southwatch. That where we go now. Chai-Son want any artifacts dedicated to Green. We keep all else.

We go to village of Hollyhollow and find more out there. Lumumba now have big baboon. It carry things for him and it fight if it attacked. It not clever like Lysan though.

Aquotl not feeling good so we leave him in Whistlesprings. He look really bad. Maybe he need to sleep in well!

*Evening*

We get to Hollyhollow without problem. Creatures know us now. They keep away from Kwaku's wrath! Villagers welcome salamanders and happy to see them. It small place with one street. Kwaku give coins to children. They not rich like Kwaku. They have nothing.

Inn called Eternal Torch and it have seats for salamanders. We drink and celebrate and Sudurak tell tales of Company of the Valiant Blade. They hear tales of us. We famous! Spider not like being famous so Kwaku not talk about him. Deng and Lumumba and Sudurak do acrobat tricks which villagers like. They easy to please. We talk to Hilarion Halfgate. He guide who once been to temple before.

Lukkar talk to villagers and guide about temple. Salamanders once come here lots but they stop after Last Banishing when Jas left with all followers. No on go there now. Guide take people there but they never come back. We come back though. We strong! Hilarion guide us there for small amount. Temple built in honour of Khun-Sa. He salamander hero but Lukkar not know anything about him. He not that great hero then.

*Day number eighteen of Secondmonth*

When we ready to go we get bill from Inn. They charge us lots for salamander stuff. We not have enough in party funds so we all put money in. Deng not happy and he think they charge us too much. Kwaku not care. Kwaku have lots of coins!

Hilarion Halfgate guide us through Marsh of the Green King. Kwaku not see Green King but he not look too hard. Lukkar scout ahead and he see short flaming man-thing. It tell us it expecting us and it called Berang. It say when salamanders come this way they give him gems. Berang work with big cat-things with tentacles and they want tribute. Deng and Sharanna say they hear other creatures out in mist. We tell Berang we not pay tribute and we start fight.

Near-Brother use magic on warriors to make them faster. Deng and Sharanna go and slay Berang and then three cat-things come out of mist. Lumumba and Sudurak say they displacer beasts. They use tricks to make people think they not where they are. Two attack Lumumba and Kwaku use magic to heal him and keep him alive. Deng and Sharanna and Lukkar and Sudurak kill other beast then all fight last two. They try to run but Lumumba kill them both. He fast and strong and mighty warrior. He Near-Brother to Kwaku and Monkey watch over him! Deng take stuff from Berang and we go on. Hilarion stay quiet. Kwaku think he think we strong.

We get to Temple of Khun-Sa. It at bottom of valley and it made of red stone. It very big dome and it have stakes in ground around it. We want to go in there next day so we rest.

Deng see flying red creature with lots of legs go over Temple. Others not know what it is.

*Day number nineteen of Secondmonth*

Hilarion stay in cave. He wait for day and if we not back he go. Kwaku not think he stay alive in marsh on own. He old and he not crafty like Crocodile. Lumumba use magic and he wrap dead kobold round him. It now armour and it protect him. Kwaku not want that armour!

 We look round edge of Temple. It boring. Stakes have torches at top of them. We look at big red stone doors in. Deng say they not trapped but Lumumba say they have magic on them. They go boom! There writing in fire tongue which salamanders translate for Lumumba and Kwaku and Lukkar. Near-Brother say that gates warded. Salamanders safe. Creatures with symbols of Jas safe. Creatures with burning torches safe. We all fine as we get burning torches.

It all good but Lukkar want to bring dog in. Stupid dog! When Lukkar ride through doors flame come down from sky and dog fall over. Lukkar fast so he not get hurt. Kwaku happy to heal dog but they want to leave it outside. Kwaku not care! Lumumba leave baboon out with horse. Near-Brother clever.

We explore rooms. There lots of flying red-creatures with legs that watch us. There lots of barracks and training rooms and sleeping rooms and shrines and there not much to loot. It all boring. Creature with legs try to attack us and it stop Sharanna moving with gaze. Kwaku free her with Moon's Freedom and Lumumba and Sudurak kill it. Sharanna and Lukkar find hidden door with lots of fire flasks. We also find chest but in just have some coins and symbols of Jas.

Big flying red-creature with lots of legs try to trap us and kill us. It stop Lysander moving but Sharanna curse it and Kwaku blind it with Blindness of Bat. It not survive long after that. Flying red-creatures not bother us after big one die.

*Midday*

We find way to inner rooms. It chamber with melted walls and burnt hangings. There big pits in ground and we hear crackling of fire down one of them. Sharanna go and look and she come back fast. She followed by big pile of fire which flow over ground. It say in fire-tongue to leave but we attack it. Deng and Lumumba and Sharanna surround it but Lukkar stay guarding other corridor. Sudurak try to wrestle it but he not so clever and he not do good.

Kwaku use Hand of Zombie and healing to keep him good. Sharanna use big flail to hurt it most and Lukkar come in at end of battle to claim glory. Sudurak start to melt from inside and he burn all over like he not burn before. Fire start to come out of his mouth but he lucky as he manage to kill it before it turn him inside-out with fire. Deng and Sharanna look for loot but it not have any. That not big surprise!

We get to inner sanctum. It big room with small arena and big bronze sun ringed by fire on floor. There big fire hounds and they look at us but they not attack us. Big flying horned fiery giant appear above bronze sun. It carry falchion and wear metal breastplate and stand four times size of Kwaku. Kwaku not annoy him!

He called Charn and he guard place. It once have gate to Plane of Fire but gate not work now. It not work after Jas go with Last Banishing. Charn want way for gate to work again but we not know way. He say we first creatures he see in many years. We strong! He gather loot from temple and he give them to creature who open gate so he go back home. He say this temple once train salamander warriors. But they all leave in Last Banishing with Jas so they not here anymore.

He also tell us about Khun-Sa. He once salamander champion who slay mighty undead. He banished from Red Mountain and he like Jas. They put him away in magic place so he not age. He ready to come back when he needed. There other salamanders in magic place too and we decide to look at them. Charn not seem to care if we look at them.

We go to magic chambers and there one empty chamber and one with salamander smith in. She called Lwaanfah and Deng release her. She once from Kethor Wastes like Deng and she once lose family. She put in chamber so she come back and start again. She not know anyone now but Deng seem to like her. Kwaku think Deng like her alot. We talk about Khun-Sa and Deng decide to release him too. 

That good as he leader so he make choices.

Khun-Sa mighty warrior of Jas. He loud and Kwaku keep away from him. He want to know about everything and we tell him about Last Banishing and Sohal and humans and Red Mountain and undead we kill. Deng offer to put him back in magic chamber but he want to stay out. Khun-Sa say he see world and look around. He find undead to put to rest. Kwaku and others not tell him about Lumumba's corpse armour. We not want Near-Brother dead.

Khun-Sa go and speak to Charn. He think gate can be opened again. It need priest of Immortal. Kwaku priest! It need priest of Fire Immortal. Kwaku not priest of Fire Immortal. Unless Kwaku light dog on fire. Sharanna and Sudurak know priest of fire. They agree to lead priest here and Charn give up loot of Temple if gate of fire opened. Then all happy!

Khun-Sa and Lwaanfah come with us out of marsh. They come to Southwatch. Khun-Sa want to speak to people. He want to train warriors at Temple. He ask Deng and Sharanna and Sudurak to train warriors and they seem happy. When we go outside temple we find dog dead. Kwaku act sad but he do secret dance when we on way back. Stupid dog! It so stupid it die! Kwaku keep dance short though. He not want to annoy Dog.

*Evening*

We get to Hollyhollow and they impressed by Khun-Sa. He act like big warrior and they all quiet round him. Kwaku not happy. He go to Swamp of the Green King and he not see Green King. Maybe Green King scared by Pack. Hydra and Crocodile like marshes too.

*Day number twenty of Secondmonth*

We travel with Lwaanfah and Khun-Sa to Southwatch. Kwaku like Khun-Sa! he pay for Eternal Torch Inn!

*Midday*

Kwaku not like Khun-Sa. He talk about undead and he talk about destroying them and that all he talk about. And talk about. Kwaku not talk to him about Zombie and Bat. He not understand Pack.

*Day number twenty-one of Secondmonth*

We travel fast. Kwaku stay away from Khun-Sa. He talk about killing undead more. And more.

*Day number twenty-two of Secondmonth*

We get to Southwatch and Kwaku leave Khun-Sa. Deng introduce him to Southwatch family. We leave Lwaanfah with Tak-Sai. She salamander smith Deng know and we speak to her when we want to talk to other salamanders. Kwaku like Lwaanfah. She not talk about undead all day. We split loot and get gold and go shopping.

*Day number twenty-three of Secondmonth*

Sharanna and Sudurak talk to Khakanang. He mighty spellcaster and priest who serve Chatchom. He Immortal of Fire. He owe Sharanna favour and he agree to come to temple and open gate. He leave with us towards temple that day.

*Day number two of Thirdmonth*

We enter Marsh of Green King again and not see Green King. Khakanang call on Chatchom and open gate again. Temple now answer to Chatchom and fire creatures go home. Kwaku wave goodbye to Charn. He powerful and he make good friend. Khakanang stay here with other salamander warriors for a while. They want to look around. We get loot from Charn before he go. There flaming sword and fan of fire and gems. There also cloak with gems and dragon scales on. Sudurak say it belong to Order of Fiery Justice and he also belong to order. He say he get good price. Kwaku watch him more. He strange and have lots of secrets. It all good loot.

*Day number three of Thirdmonth*

We say goodbye to Temple of Khun-Sa and leave Marsh of the Green King. There still no Green King. Maybe Kwaku see him other time. We go round Hollyhollow and head to Southwatch.

*Day number six of Thirdmonth*

We get to Southwatch. We sell loot and get lots of gold. We save gems. Peregrina sell gems for us and we get more for them. We all go and look at markets in Southwatch. They all happy to see us again.

*Day number seven of Thirdmonth*

Lukkar have new mount and it not dog. It a baboon like Lumumba have. It cheap as there story about monkeys and apes and baboons. They say HighKeep lord going mad and they want to ban all monkeys. Kwaku think that wrong! 

Kwaku and Deng and Sharanna leave Southwatch and go to Whistlesprings. Sudurak and Lumumba and Lukkar stay in Southwatch. They having magical tattoos tattooed to make them more powerful!

*Day number ten of Thirdmonth*

We get to Whistlesprings and sell gems with Peregrina. She happy to see us. We see Aquotl too. He better now. We ready to go to Forest of Apes and take Challenge of the Monkey Mage!

*End of Session Ten*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 11, 2006)

*Day number eleven of Thirdmonth*

We leave Whistlesprings with Peregrina. She wear veil all time and travel in black coach. She have human driver. He always look sad. His name Gentius but Kwaku not talk to him much. Peregrina let us ride on coach. It have better view than ground.

*Day number fourteen of Thirdmonth*

Party re-unite in Southwatch. Lukkar have tattoo of archery which improve his aim. Sudurak have tattoo around eye and his eye now burn like fire. Not sure what he do with old eye. Maybe he eat it or give to beggar. Lumumba spend time making scrolls. He also do deal with Immortal called Dainor. Kwaku not sure what sort of deal he do.

Deng talk to salamander smith Tak-Sin. He want her to make two powerful enchanted scimiters. They to be made of cold iron to hurt night fey and also to look pretty. Kwaku talk to moneylender in Southwatch. Kwaku lend him lots of gold while Kwaku save up for big tattoo. Not tell others as Kwaku not trust all with money.

*Day number fifteen of Thirdmonth*

We leave Southwatch with Peregrina and coach and baboons. Company of the Valiant Blade now have lots of pets. We have one horse, two baboons, one monkey, one lizard, one weasel, one toad and one eagle. And no dogs. That very important.

*Day number sixteen of Thirdmonth*

We get to Harrowcross and troll want toll to cross bridge. Peregrina give him sparkly gem which she say not very valuable but troll not know that. Troll must be very rich. Maybe there family of trolls under bridge! Kwaku not want to find out.

Night fey follow us in Forest of Apes. They always find us. Deng wear golden helmet and they dance with him at night again. Kwaku dance too. He dance like Horse and Elk.

*Day number eighteen of Thirdmonth*

We reach Tower of Tryfenna. Lots of monkeys and apes and baboons still there. Cycuri acolyte of Monkey Mage still there too. Tabor talk to us. He also talk to Peregrina and Lumumba. They both want to serve Monkey God. Kwaku not sure about Monkey God yet. He happy with Monkey and rest of Pack. There no sign of Lavrin, so Lukkar not try to kill her yet.

*Day number nineteen of Thirdmonth*

Tabor talk to Company of Valiant Blade. Others not yet turn up for Trial of the Monkey Mage. They not expected for several days. He going to teach Peregrina about the Monkey God and he want to know if we do favour for him. He want us to find out fate of goblin shaman who go missing near Iron Hills. She called Golyuk and she do dealings with Tabor. Tabor talk to her with magic and she still alive but she captive of ant-creatures. Goblins serve night fey in Iron Hills. It still in Forest of the Apes and they mine and look for metals. That boring way to live. Unless you like Badger.

Deng agree to find shaman in return for favour from Tabor. We not specify favour. It good deal as Tabor powerful priest of Monkey God with lots of allies in forest. We leave ruined Tower of Tryfenna and follow Lukkar. He seem to know where he going. Kwaku lead horse. It not like Kwaku much but Kwaku forgive it. Horse powerful member of Pack.

*Day number twenty of Thirdmonth*

We have boring day in forest. We not get lost or meet anyone except night fey.

*Day number twenty-one of Thirdmonth*

There disturbance in night. Big iron ape chase night fey and slay some of them. Kwaku not sad. Kwaku like apes more than night fey.

*Mid-Morning*

We reach Iron Hills and meet help goblin Relgoy. He fighting great big ants and kill some already. He fall over but Deng and Lumumba and Sudurak and Deng and Lukkar kill them quick. Kwaku use healing of Lord Moon and Relgoy talk to us. He looking for gold in rivers and hills. He had enough of this place as there lots of big ants around. He tell us of hill giant-ant creature which wash up from river couple of miles away. We leave him and go to look at river.

*Afternoon*

There shack by river. We hear voices and Lukkar go have a look. There three cloaked goblins inside which not like Lukkar. They not friendly and think we bandits or looking for gold. We not bandits. We Company of Valiant Blade. They not seem to know that. They attack Lukkar when we not go straight away. Lumumba rush into shack and Lukkar smash down wall of shack with big sword. Deng and Sudurak and Sharanna join fight and it over quick. We keep one goblin alive and others tie it to tree wrong way up.

Goblins strange. They bit like ants. They have hard red skin and stalks on head. Sudurak try to threaten goblin but it just rant about queen and offer us place in hive. It also offer to go away and come back with others from hive. We get bored and Sudurak kill it. Kwaku not want to become ant-creature. There not ant in Pack. Or wasp or bee or beetle or scorpion or earwig. There Spider though. But he different.

Lukkar want to go upstream so we follow and camp by river.

*Day number twenty-two of Thirdmonth*

We go upstream more and meet goblins looking for gold. Deng talk to them and they not see Golyuk or ant-goblins. They say ant territory way we came. They tell us about tower at end of trail. We gone wrong way. We stare at Lukkar. We go back down river.

*Day number twenty-three of Thirdmonth*

We travel much of day and get to tower. It tall stone thing with no entrances. Near-Brother climb up to top but there no entrance there too. We search round and find many ant tracks. lots of big ants. We find big hole in ground and Lukkar go in to have a look. He come back and he find ants. We leave baboons to guard horse and go into tunnels. They cramped and only Lukkar happy in them. 

We find many rooms of big ants and others fight them. Sharanna and Lukkar kill lots of ants. Deng and Sudurak and Lumumba kill some ants. Kwaku not kill ants. We kill young ants and worker ants and warrior ants. We find queen and she not happy. Lumumba kill her and it not matter she not happy. They not have much loot though.

*Late Afternoon*

We find storeroom! It have nuts and figs and cider and other stuff. Others not want figs so Kwaku keep them. Rest of day not go so well. We fight big ant creature which once giant with two heads. It harder fight than ants but it guard place with door. 

We fight more ant-men which other call formian. We kill them easy in big room and Sudurak go mad. He run after stairs and we have hard fight. There ant-goblins in there and he fight them. There very big ant with massive claws which reach over head. It knock down Sudurak and it fight Lumumba and Sharanna and Deng. Kwaku stay back like Spider and watch and heal. Lukkar stay back and shoot. Deng retreat when he hit lots. Big ant spray burning liquid over all of others. Sudurak then go boom in big ball of fire. 

Others not happy and Sudurak not with us. We kill big ant and go away fast. We find items of Sudurak from around room and spider statue with lots of gems. Today not good. We lose Sudurak. We go and Lukkar find good cave and we hide in ground like Badger

*End of Session Eleven*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 11, 2006)

*Day number twenty-four of Thirdmonth*

We found ally in morning! He make Kwaku laugh! A goblin chase Lukkar as we about to go back to ant caves. He dressed in black and not carry weapons but he try to threaten Lumumba and Sharanna. They not impressed. He looking for goblin alchemist in hills but he not find him yet. He ask if he help us find shaman and maybe he find alchemist. Deng feel sorry for him and let him come along. He ride dog like Lukkar did. Now Lukkar know better. He ride apes instead!

He goblin called Andruga. He quiet and stealthy. He even more stealthy than Lukkar.

*Afternoon*

We find Golyuk and goblin alchemist! We go to ant caves and ant-goblin talk to us. Queen of ant-creatures want to do deal but we have to think lots. In end Deng give his word and we not attack them if they give us two goblins we looking for. They give us goblins and we go. Golyuk and Gevka not in good shape. They not treated good there. There other goblins in there but we not want to go back in. 

We stay in cave for bit then head back with goblins to Tabor. We have things to do for Monkey Mage contest. We have mansion to win! Andruga and Levka come with us. They go same way at moment.

*Day number twenty-five of Thirdmonth*

It last day of Spring! We leave Iron Hills and get back to Forest of Apes. We go round goblins waiting at a ford. They well armed and waiting for something. They have markings of Cepheus. Golyuk say he one of Night Court and Lord of the Hunt. They not see us and we not want to meet them.

*Day number one of Fourthmonth*

We followed by baboon which turn into eagle. Others say it spellcaster but Kwaku think Pack watch him. They fit into one body and that Monkey and Hawk watching Kwaku. All of us get back to Tower of Tryfenna. There lots of goblins and humans and monkeys there. They all gather for Contest of Monkey God. Tabor happy with us and he owe us favour. He powerful cycuri follower of Monkey God.

Peregrina talk to us. She know more about Monkey Mage and Monkey God and others in contest. There humans from Monkey Beastclan lead by Jowca, son of Jowca. We help him get Rod of Baryc long time ago. There other humans from Monkey Beastclan. They lead by shaman of Monkey but she not know much about them. There couple of pech but they just friends of Tabor and there not many of them. 

Kwaku think biggest rivals are Ironclaw Monkey goblin tribe. There lots of them and they all ride baboons. They lead by big goblin who change into wolf and use magic. Peregrina try to talk about tactics in battle but we not very interested. Kwaku only pay attention when she say she take off veil on signal and we to look away. Kwaku not want to become stone like statue! 

Deng go and sell herbs and cider and other things from ant men. Goblins buy lots of things from us and we happy.

*Day number two of Fourthmonth*

We all gather by ruined tower and Tabor make speech. Kwaku playing with Lysan so he not hear it all. Tabor send pech with Amulet of Wethinoc out into wilderness. Whoever come back with amulet to Tabor first get to keep it and become Acolyte of the Monkey Mage. That simple! 

Lumumba made second to Peregrina, he become acolyte if something bad happen to her and we get amulet back. Kwaku think Near-Brother as Acolyte of Monkey Mage good thing. It not likely though. We have several days, then pech declared winner and he become Acolyte of Monkey Mage. Tabor have second pech if something happen to first. Kwaku not think first one have a good time. He chased by us and Monkey beastclansmen and goblins of Ironclaw Monkey tribe.

Lumumba try to get Tabor to help us as he owe us favour. He not very helpful though. Maybe his favour not so good! We take no more than ten people but that not problem as there only few of us. We ask Andruga to help us and he come along after talk to Peregrina. Jowca, son of Jowca want to ally with us and work with Monkey people. But they slow us down in forest as they not all fast. He not too happy but we have job to do.

We reach stone circle where pech start contest. Andruga scout around. He quieter than Lukkar. He like Spider and Rat! But he not track and we not find much trail. Ironclaw Monkey Tribe somewhere ahead of us. They ride through trees on baboons and they hard to track. Deng talk to Kenku and we give gift as favour. It tell us pech go to Grove of Barkmaw. It place of ancient forest dragon. Kwaku not like sound of that. Kwaku hope kenku not trick us and we get eaten by redcaps.

*Day number three of Fourthmonth*

We travel and get lost in forest. We travel round and round but we lucky. Lukkar find a spriggan and chase after it when it not talk. He find Grove of Barkmaw. There massive skeleton of dragon. It dead now and spriggans live in skull. There several spriggans and they not happy to see us. We talk to spriggans and bargain with spriggans and threaten spriggans. But they not listen. We not good with words like Lysander or Magga or Garrett. 

They tell us to leave but we start fight. They grow to big spriggans and others come out of dragon skull. Baboons and horses flee from fight. They wise and they guided by Horse and Monkey! Lukkar ride his baboon up near skull and shoot arrows at them. Deng and Sharanna and Andruga fight them up close. Lumumba use magic to make himself strong. He spend lots of time using magic and fight go on. Kwaku call Hand of Zombie and heal Sharanna with helpo of Moon Lord. Peregrina stay back and shoot arrows. 

Fight hard and they strike us with long chains and throw fire at us. Pech come out we searching for and he not happy. He in lots of armour and he attack us. Andruga and Sharanna and Deng take down large spriggans but Andruga fall as well. He not mighty warrior like Deng and Sharanna or siv. Lukkar fall off baboon as it hit by too much fire and he shoot at spriggans. He only goblin. Peregrina shout to us and she take off veil. We all look away and close eyes. Spriggans do as well, but pech not wise like us. He look at her face and he become stone. It look strange.

Other spriggans flee and three jump into fey realm. Remains of Barkmaw a gate to their world! Near-Brother join fight at end and take one down. He use too much magic! We loot bodies and Kwaku use magic to heal baboon and Andruga.

*Day number three of Fourthmonth*

There fey spirit guarding Grove of Barkmaw! Lukkar see glowing in dragon eyes and investigate. Siv appear in robes and sit cross legged. He guard bone here for night fey. He called Japera and he tell us spriggans and pech probably talk to iron troll nearby. Troll called Inder and he live under tree with forge. That stupid idea as that mean tree burn down. But Kwaku stay quiet like Spider. We give Japera belt from spriggan as gift. He tell us where Inder live. 
We take stone pech with us. Horse not look happy carrying it but all others too lazy.

*Afternoon*

We not speak to Inder at Inder's Tree. Spriggan say he busy and he got Amulet of Wethinoc and he not give it away. We go away to think. We not go far and Lukkar find good place to camp.

*Dusk*

We hear lots of horns as it get dark. Peregrina sound scared and she say Cepheus and the Hunt nearby. He a Lord of the Night Court and he in charge of Hunt. They lots of night fey who hunt things down for fun. They feed off terror and the chase. Kwaku hope we not get hunted.

*Night*

We disturbed very early. Moon Lord still out for several hours and Kwaku just starting sleep. Andruga go to spy on Inder's Tree but he come back quick. He find fey on trail who not like us. There one who want Helmet of Tajulian. But Deng wear that and he not want to give it up. Lukkar find good place to fight and we hide in trees. Kwaku like Owl and he hide good. Peregrina go away and hide with horses and baboons. Fey keep away from her as she turn people to stone. They wise.

*End of Session Twelve*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 11, 2006)

...Fey lead by two sidhe. They on big black talking steeds with horn on front of head. There taurim and hounds and redcaps. It not look good. Kwaku recognize one of sidhe. He called Seweryn and he challenge us for helmet long ago but we ignore him. Him harder to ignore now. Other sidhe talk in Night Tongue and we not understand. Andruga and Deng understand him but they not say anything. Deng tell us later that he called Favonius and he try to challenge us again. Him get annoyed as we not say anything. Night fey get bored and they start to attack us.

Lumumba use his magic to make him strong and Sharanna and Lukkar shoot at night fey. Favonius stay back and he not go into fight. Others see more fey in trees to side of us but they stay hidden. We fell one redcap and night fey run away again. It very strange. Lukkar look at body of redcap and it disappear. He hear someone and he find body. It invisible and there blood on it. 

We wait for night fey to come back but we not see them. They make lots of noise and they use hiding magic to stop us seeing them. They all appear again and attack Deng. There three taurim and two hounds and black steed and a redcap and Seweryn. There two more fey and they come out of hiding. They skulks. But they not all strong enough! Lukkar fight Seweryn and taurim. Deng roll and run around. He hard to hit and they not keep near him easy. Lumumba very large like Wurm and he fly like Griffon and he lash out lots with chain at night fey. Sharanna battle taurim and hounds and skulks and redcap. Andruga hide in tree and use bow then he jump down and use sword. Kwaku hide some and try to stay away from fight. 

We take down redcap and hound and skulk and two taurim. Others flee and Seweryn give up. He leave behind sidhe sword but we not give it back. Favonius do deal and we not kill fey on ground. He tell other fey we keep Helm of Tajulian. That sound fair. But Kwaku not trust sidhe. We see him again somewhen.

*Day number four of Fourthmonth*

Kwaku talk to Moon Lord and Pack in morning and he heal Sharanna and Lukkar and Andruga. We rest and look at loot from night fey. There strange wire mesh thing. It have blood stains and oak handle. Lukkar say it a siv but not a siv like Kwaku. It used to drain liquid off things. Kwaku confused and not want it.

*Evening*

We rest for morning and get disturbed by humans. They Monkey Beastclan and they looking for Amulet like us. They lead by man called Vernus Halfsign. He wear symbol with soul with lots of broken shackles around it. Lukkar say it symbol of Bringers of Ultimate Peace. They warriors who hunt down undead. Lumumba not say anything about bodies he wrap round himself before battle. That not important for them to know. Zombie understand. He clever.

They know where Amulet is. Troll give it away to other Monkey Beastclansmen. They lead by Jowca, son of Jowca and they trade with Inder. Vernus want to ally with us and hunt down Amulet. He say Jowca have undead with him and they not like undead. We combine forces and get Amulet of Wethinoc then worry about who get Amulet in end. We talk and we think it good idea. We want to talk to Inder first though.

Monkey men slower than us and we get to Inder's Tree first. We talk to spriggan and it say it go and find Inder for us. But it never come back and Monkey beastclan find us again. They use baboon to track Jowca and we walk for long long time. Kwaku have to use magic to keep others going. They lazy and not strong like Boar and Yak and Kwaku!

*Day number five of Fourthmonth*

Others get up early like Raven and ready to go when Kwaku finish talking to Pack and Moon Lord. We find camp of Jowca in couple of hours. His group split. There undead creature on four legs go one way and others go another. Deng and Lukkar think undead creature have rider and maybe have Amulet. 

We talk to Vernus and Monkey men. We go after undead steed and they go after group. It have undead too so they happy. Andruga get his dog to smell and chase after undead. But dog dumb and we get lost when we try to go fast. It not look good until Crocodile kind to us. He make it rain and it easy to track then. Deng and Sharanna and Andruga follow trail and we move very quick like Horse and Griffon.

We catch up with undead and it with Jowca. Undead made of lots and lots of bones. It not good. It mass of bones in shape of four arm ape. We talk to Jowca but he not want to give up Amulet.

He use magic and bring cold white rain storm down on us. Kwaku not see anything and fall over. He hear others start fight. Lumumba remember to use magic before fight so he not useless like Toad in fight. Kwaku hear shout and Lumumba fight Jowca. Kwaku hear others fight bone thing but it not sound good. He hear scream and shout from Sharanna and he hear crackle of fire. It not good. Kwaku see fire when he come out of white rain storm. It once Sharanna. Now she gone. It not good. She good friend of Kwaku. 

Others get round Jowca and beat him up. They keep away from bone thing but Jowca call down more white storm and he hide in it. Bone thing come after Kwaku. Bones come off it and they walk too. Even them size of Kwaku! Kwaku use Hand of Zombie and he destroy small bone thing. But bone thing smash Kwaku up and he have to use magic on self. It not good. Lumumba fly like Griffon and fight bone thing. Lukkar shoot it and Kwaku almost not make it. But we too strong and bone thing fall to Near-Brother. He mighty warrior like Tiger. When he remember to use magic.

Deng and Andruga try to find Jowca but he become unseen monkey and climb off through trees. We lose him and it not good. Kwaku say goodbye to Sharanna. Maybe Moon Lord look after her.

*Afternoon*

We run after Jowca but we too late. He get back to Tower of Tryfenna first with Amulet. He not lucky though and Crocodile and Hydra and Spider laugh at him. Inder give him fake amulet and Tabor not so happy. Jowca no acolyte of Monkey God!

We talk to Tabor quick and want to go back to Inder's Tree. We still have five days to get Amulet for Peregrina. Tabor offer us warrior to replace Sharanna. She cycuri like Tabor and she big like Mammoth and mighty warrior. She called Irenke. 
We talk to Peregrina and she happy to have extra warrior. Kwaku laugh at Jowca again and we leave. Maybe it not so funny if we got back with Amulet. But we not so it good. Aquotl also well again. He not feel so lazy so we drag him along and go back toward tree of troll. We leave Andruga as he feel bad instead.

*Evening*

We meet Vernus and lots of Monkey Beastclansmen. They not find amulet but they destroy undead and defeat other Monkey men. They not kill them as they all related. They subdue them and hold them until Amulet back with Tabor. They lose some warriors too. We camp night with them and they grim. They not happy they chase after fake amulet too. Inder clever troll like Raven. We not think he stupid.

*Day number six of Fourthmonth*

Vernus and Monkey beastclansmen go back to Tower of Tryfenna and we go toward Tree of Inder. We have boring day and we make good time

*End of Session Thirteen*

*Addendum:* At this point, before the Enworld crash, the story hour reached 1000 views after 4 months


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*As written by Kwaku:*

*day number seven of Fourthmonth*

We find garden with baboons in! They wounded and one hide from us. Deng try to talk to them but they not answer. They clever. Garden have bushes in shapes of monkeys and fey. There no one here and we get bored quick and leave. We have amulet to get.

*Afternoon*

We get to Inder's Tree and there no one else there. Deng talk to spriggan which he talk to before. It tricky but Deng give it gift and he go down below tree on own. He go on own. He brave like Falcon. Or he dumb like Boar. We wait for him and Kwaku train Lysan. He escape up big tree and Kwaku not follow. Lysan like Irenke, she make strange noises with animals and they listen.

Deng come back and he have talk with Inder. Troll think about deal for day. Kwaku think it just clever and do nothing for day. Kwaku not say anything though. Others not think Kwaku clever. We camp on edge of trees by Inder's Tree. Spriggans watch us but they not come too near. Deng say he say spriggans and skulks and kenku and maybe other things below Inder's Tree. It not sound safe.

*Evening*

Baby purple monkey approach just after dark. We look at it but it just curious. Then mummy and daddy big purple monkey want to know where it is. They gambols and we fight them before. 

They howl and Kwaku and Deng and Lukkar flee. When Kwaku come back one gambol dead and one run off with child. Irenke and Aquotl fall on ground but Kwaku use magic to heal them. Lumumba only warrior standing and he mighty! He say Irenke do most in fight but Kwaku think he just being nice. Near-Brother stongest warrior in Company of Valiant Blade!

*Day number eight of Fourthmonth*

We see familiar face in morning. Vernus Halfsign and Monkey beastclansmen come to Tree of Inder. They try to speak to Spriggans but they not speak Night Tongue. They not have translator and they not trust us to speak them. They dumb. Maybe Crocodile trick them in forest and they lose guide. They go back towards Tower of Tryfenna where Tabor is. If they not get Amulet they not let other Monkey men get it.

*Midday*

Deng talk to spriggan but he not let in to speak to Inder. Spriggan say no deal. There goblin watching us. Others think Ironclaw Monkey Tribe nearby. We go short way and cast spells. We do this hard way. We go and take Amulet from Inder. Kwaku hope Lord Moon in good mood.

*Afternoon*

Kwaku sad. It not good day. Great warrior fall. We get amulet but it cost too much. Maybe Kwaku write more later.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Day number eleven of Fourthmonth*

Kwaku calm now. He finish off journal and tell last of tale.

We have fight three days ago at Tree of Inder. We see tree burning and hag birds flying round. Ironclaw Monkey Tribe find night fey allies and they lure out Inder. That clever. Two goblins on baboons and harpy try to slow us down. Aquotl and horses enchanted by night fey voice. 

Goblins have bad time when Lukkar shoot at them and Near-Brother fly up to them. They not get away from Near-Brother but flying hag keep far away when Lukkar shoot her. Aquotl move after hag and slow us down. Kwaku have to use Curse of Lion on him so Lion roar in his ear and he not hear anything more. Horses go after flying hag and they have all our loot from ages on them. That not good but we have to go get amulet. Lukkar ride baboon after that.

We find fight at Inder's Tree. It still burning and taurim fight spriggans. Inder lie in front of tree and he have lots of arrows in him. There big four armed ape and gambol and giant crococile around him. Kwaku call on Pack and Crocodile answer him. Big crocodile go as we attack them. We also see goblins on baboons and big wolf-goblin thing with big hammer. That their leader. Kwaku now know it a powerful barghest. There also goblin shaman and she call on nature lots.

They try to slow us down by getting plants to grab us but Kwaku call down Moon's Void and plants stop moving. Lumumba and Deng move fast and fight four-armed ape and gambol and barghest. Aquotl caught by more plants and he not move much. He call down snowstorms and kill baboons and goblin and injure shaman. Then he shot and he not move much. Irenke get to clearing but shaman summon two big big wolves which she have to fight. Kwaku call on Wolf but he not listen. They not go like crocodile. Lukkar move up on baboon and fire arrows at other goblin and shaman. Kwaku and Peregrina go round plants but they slowed by them.

Near-Brother have hard fight. He kill gambol and injure barghest but then Deng go off to fight
shaman. She summon things like Griffon but not Griffon and they attack Lumumba. He strong but he not strong as barghest. It use big hammer and smash him out of sky. He then smash him again and it not good. Even Near-Brother not that tough. Kwaku stop now.

*Afternoon*

It look bad then, but then Peregrina turn goblins and baboons to stone. Irenke show she mighty fighter. She kill two big wolves after Lukkar shoot them. Then she kill girillon and fight barghest. She manage to hold it off while Kwaku heal Irenke and Aquotl with Hand of Zombie. Kwaku also use Wrath of Griffon on barghest which he not like. Deng occupy shaman and she not use more magic on us. Then Moon Lord answer us and Irenke strike barghest mighty blow. It stagger back then fall over to snow storm. Shaman and other goblins run then and Lukkar shoot after them with arrows.

Peregrina get amulet and Inder stand up. He not attack us as we look strong. He let us go and Peregrina try to do deal with iron troll. She want barghest as servant and she leave it with Inder. But barghest have accident as it get carried away. Kwaku use Hand of Zombie and Wrath of Dog. Barghest not live though that and Near-Brother have vengeance. Dog approve of that.

We take hammer of Barghest and other loot then we go. We find horse and it lost all gems and pretty things. But harpy leave coins as she dumb and she not like them.

Then we make journey back to Tower of Tryfenna. At end we meet Vernus and Monkey men. But they see we have Amulet of Wethinoc and they not stupid. They do deal with Peregrina and we get to Tabor. Amulet not fake like one Jowca have. It good and we win Trial of Monkey God. It cost too much though. We lose Near-Brother and we lose Sharanna and we lose Sudurak. Kwaku have enough of death.

*Evening*

We rest and train now. We have mansion of Peregrina. We get ready to travel soon. Peregrina Acolyte of Monkey Mage now and she wear Amulet of Wethinoc. It have spirit inside it of other Acolyte of Monkey Mage it she have lots of magic now. She not happy about barghest but Kwaku pretend not to know anything. Tabor happy and some of Monkey Beastclansmen stay around. Jowca not happy with us but he weak now.

*Day number twenty-four of Fourthmonth*

We in Southwatch now. Deng go off to village somewhere to find powerful warrior. He want to learn dance of death and become dervish warrrior. Aquotl find teacher here and learn about Moon. We all go to mansion first.

*Day number eight of Sixthmonth*

So Kwaku not write in journal for long time. He not like it much now.

We have mansion and it big. Deng mighty warrior now and Kwaku learn more magic. Andruga and Irenke decide to join Company of the Valiant Blade and we not have problem with that. But Kwaku have enough. He stay in mansion and look after it. He make statue of Near-Brother and he have other plans.

Kwaku want to gather animal of all of Pack and make council with them. He already start with Lysan who represent Monkey and he buy a dog to represent Dog! Kwaku also rest here as he rich and he not need more adventure.

*Midday*

So Kwaku not write in journal anymore. Kwaku learn lots on travels but he lose lots of firiends. But maybe he give it to other. But Deng burn it and Aquotl get it wet and Irenke eat it and Lukkar get it eaten by mount and Andruga sell it. Maybe Kwaku keep it instead.

Kwaku say goodbye to Journal. He hope Owl read it and have laugh. Maybe Owl tell rest of Pack exploits of Kwaku and Company of the Valiant Blade.

*End of Session Fourteen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

The party are now

*Andruga*, goblin male from Bukon, Rogue 4 / Tong Ninja 3
*Aquotl*, naiad male from the Bitter Ocean, Sorcerer 6 / Moon Savant 1
*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 4 / Elk Totem Warrior 2 / Dervish 1
*Irenke*, cycuri female from Kynahar, Wolf Totem Warrior 4 / Cycuri Paragon 3
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 6 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1

with one NPC, due to stay at their mansion:

*Kwaku*, siv male from the Deepswamp, Cleric of the Pack and Lord Moon 7


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Fireday, 7th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

I cannot read all of what is contained in this journal, so I can only formulate an understanding going by the entry of the person who started writing here. The goblin who wrote the first entries wrote with clarity beyond what one would expect from that race. Unfortunately I cannot read the words written by the other to contribute to this work. I assume those words are written by the one who gave me this journal, and are of equal quality. I intend to learn the Draconic tongue in the months to come so that I can ably continue on the responsibility bestowed upon me.

For now I will write of what I know of the Company of the Valiant Blade, from this journal and the couple of days I have spent in their company. This journal was given to me by the one known as Kwaku, and I currently reside in the Mansion of the Valiant Blade, on the outskirts of the town of Whistlesprings, in the City-state of Highkeep.

I am Shegall Harrowborn, warrior of the Green dedicated to protecting the River Harrow. My life's work is to make sure the night fey and the Forest of the Apes do not cross the River Harrow and threaten the lives of the many villages which rely on it. I am a competent warrior, skilled on horseback, with lance, bow and sword. I can call upon the power of the Green to heal myself or others, to aid me in battle or provide me with a shield adorned with the flowers of life. I am a student of the histories, am knowledgeable about the fey and a strong swimmer.

My squire and adopted daughter is Borsca Rivers. I have looked after her for the last seven years, since I found her as an orphan at Harrowcross, and she now approaches her nineteenth year. She is a competent tracker and has a way with animals. A skilled hunter and archer, she has provided the food for us on the road for several years. One day soon I expect her to leave me to make her own way in life, but until then she is my most valued companion.

Currently I serve Sakorat of Bukon. He is a naiad raised among the treacherous humans of Bukon. Yet Sakorat appears to have risen above the harsh nation he was brought up in, rarely speaking of his homeland. He is a powerful priest of the Lord of the Green Claw, an Immortal worshipped by the siv, although I admit my ignorance of this Power. He also serves Tunli, the warrior prime of the zurl, warriors from another plane who occasionally visit our world to test themselves.
He is known through the southern city-states for his actions which saved a caravan traveling to Southwatch from the depredations of the night fey. There was a member of the SouthWatch family with them and Sakorat's fame has spread because of this. A merchant guild known as the Redroad Trading Coster also had interests on the caravan and they now appear to be on good terms with my superior. I have heard bad things of the Redroad Trading Coster, but I prefer to judge people on their actions, so for now I shall be on my guard.
Sakorat is a skilled speaker, speaking with great authority and confidence on a number of matters. His fame and eloquence have garnered a number of followers, including several servants and a small group of musicians who sing his fame. One of these followers was even willing to bear a Mark of Will, losing much of himself but granting some of his willpower to Sakorat through the link to the priest's own tatyoo of Will.
I have yet to see Sakorat in battle, but he carries a longspear and can use his magics to aid others in battle, bolstering their hopes and aspirations. I hope to have a long and glorious career in the service of this worthy leader.

The leader of the Company of the Valiant Blade is Deng. A salamander who was one of the founding members of the group, he is said to fight as a skirmisher. He recently had a twin set of scimiters crafted by a master smith of Southwatch, and journeyed to a village in Highkeep to learn a way of battle from another. The others have yet to see what he has learnt.
Deng is said to be a warrior who keeps his word, often speaking with the night fey on the behalf of the others. I can only assume he is the most level-headed among the group, for he has kept his life and is trusted to make decisions in dangerous situations. He is one I will watch with interest.

The deputy leader of the Company of the Valiant Blade is Lukkar. A goblin like those who raised Sakorat, he has said little to me and watches the actions of others closely. An archer who rides dogs or baboons in battle, he is another of the founding members of the group and a veteran warrior. In melee he has a nasty greatsword as a backup, and is strong for a goblin. He lives with a goblin woman he saved from the Forest of the Apes. Kwaku tells me he has a bet with the servants on how long it will take before baby goblins run around the mansion. I declined the offer of joining the bet. It is not a thing I wish to think of.
Lukkar also has contacts with the Redroad Trading Coster and some of the others tell me he has an unhealthy obsession with Lavrin Greymantle, once an acolyte of the Immortal known as the Monkey God. He has said nothing of this to me.

Kwaku is the third founding member of the group who is still alive and a joint owner of the mansion. He is a siv from the Deepswamp who constantly refers to a "Near Brother" who used to be the greatest warrior of the Company of the Valiant Blade. He serves Lord Moon and the Pack as a priest but has had enough of travel and death.
For now he stays at their mansion and is putting together some sort of council. He claims that this council will represent the Pack. All I have seen so far is a dog and a monkey. Evidently there is more to this siv than first meets the eye, as he has survived a year of adventuring and appears to have the respect of the others.

The only other user of magic among the Company of the Valiant Blade is Aquotl. A naiad like Sakorat, he is obsessed with the fey and comes from a large sea far to the east, where he claims he used to ride massive fish. I have seen little of this one, and Kwaku tells me he is lazy, struck down with strange illnesses much of the time.
Yet it cannot be denied that he is a skilled spellcaster, using the magic of winter on his foes, breathing chilling frost from his mouth and taking the form of the forest fey. He has been with the group for a long time, for all of the period they worked for Peregrina, the night fey who used to own their mansion.

Andruga is another goblin, and the main scout of the party. He has said little of his upbringing and is often brooding. His current home is in the cellar and the servants refuse to go down there when he is around. In battle he fights with spear or bow, taking opponents unawares or teaming up with another to bring them down. A tricky and cunning member of the Company of the Valiant Blade, and another to keep a close watch on. He met with Deng, Kwaku and Lukkar in the Iron Hills, and brought a goblin alchemist back the Southwatch. None of the others appear to know who he was working for, or if his employment ended. His motives are a mystery. Only time will say what he is up to. For the moment I will set Borsca to find more about him. She is the better gossip among the two of us.

The mightiest warrior of the group is Irenke. A cycuri who stands just under 10 feet, she is stronger than a hill giant, wears a massive suit of plate and uses a sword taller than myself. Irenke is not a foe I would wish to meet on the field of combat. Little escapes her scrutiny, and like all of her race, she has a third eye in her forehead, a blessing from one of the Immortals.
She aided the group in the Trial of the Monkey God, and is the most recent addition of the group, excepting Sakorat and myself. Responsible for bringing down the barghest who bore the Amulet of Wethinoc and slew Kwaku's "Near Brother" Lumumba, she has nothing to prove to the others. For now she makes her home in the great hall of the mansion, and appears to be content with being associated with a distinguished company such as this one.
I have, however, heard of many mutations and different characters among the cycuri, including those who eat the flesh of other intelligent races. Another one I shall keep half an eye on.

The Company of the Valiant Blade have welcomed myself and Sakorat to their ranks. My superior's gifted tongue and healing magics have secured our position. The naiad's servants now appear all over the mansion, helping the cook, gardener and carpenter the others have employed.
For now we make ourselves comfortable, and await the adventures of this distinguished group.

Shegall Harrowborn, Protector of the Green


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

As written by Shegall Harrowborn, human NPC with the party.

*Earthday, 8th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

We are preparing to leave on our first journey together. Aquotl has business in the village of Queensmeet, by the River Harrow, something to do with his heritage. The Company of the Valiant Blade is currently without an employer, so the others seemed happy to escort him there. The only other work they have been offered came from Kwaku, who offered them five hundred gold pieces to capture a crocodile said to have made its home near Krensharswell, in the Marsh of the Green King. A bizarre request to say the least, but he seems intent on creating some sort of council of animals dedicated to the Pack.

This group looks to move quickly, and were unhappy with Sakorat when he decided to bring along Alvin, Simeon and Theodor, his three musicians. They have no horses and cannot move as quickly on foot as Deng and Irenke. The situation was resolved by Aquotl who summoned a horse for each of them to ride. For myself, I would prefer to leave them and their music in the River Harrow, as I take little joy in the songs and music of others.

*Evening*

The Day has gone peacefully, and I spent most of it talking to Deng, Sakorat and Irenke. In addition to the horses for the musicians, myself, Borsca, Aquotl and Sakorat, the group travels with two dogs for the goblins, Irenke's wolf and Aquotl's falcon. I would be suprised if any bandits or marauding creatures could miss our merry band.

We have avoided the roads, taking the quicker but more dangerous route by the River Whistle. It is good to be in the wilds again, surrounded by the Green.

*Waterday, 9th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Our second day of travel was also uneventful. We passed north of the Harrowmoor, where Deng claims they had dealings with a troll of the night fey in an old mine. Early tomorrow should see us in Queensmeet. The musicians are playing again this evening, with Deng performing a salamander dance for us. Sometimes I miss the peace of travelling alone.

Borsca appears to be more comfortable with our new companions, watching and learning what she can from this diverse gathering.

*Otherday, 10th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

We reached Queensmeet early this morning and Aquotl has travelled off to speak with his contacts. From his comments I suspect they are not mortal, but his business is none of mine.

Little has changed in this small community since I was here last for the Festival of Three Queens. Deng knows a smith here and is helping him for the day. Sakorat and his musicians have taken over the Three Queens Inn, providing entertainment for the locals. I left Andruga, Irenke, Borsca and Lukkar with them while I retired to my room.

*Afternoon*

Aquotl returned to us and talked to the rest of the group. He wishes to travel to a grove west of Greenbarrows to fulfil a part of his heritage. It had something to do with the forest fey, but I know of no important fey sites in that area. The others had no objections and so we escort him once again.

*Airday, 11th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Today I learnt more of Aquotl's plans. It turns out that he intends to slay several satyrs and a dryad at this grove. He has been told there is much treasure at the grove at well. What they intend goes against what I hold dear, so I did not mention that the forest fey rarely hoard treasure, and that such a grove would normally have some sort of guardian.

I must think on what path lies ahead for me, but for now I have sworn to serve Sakorat and that remains my priority.

Simeon, one of the musicians, called me a ""tedious and dull bore" on our journey today. I offered to introduce his behind to four foot of salamander steel, but he declined the offer and has left me alone since. For now Borsca is avoiding the wandering gazes of all three muscians, as they have been growing overly friendly with her and she senses my dislike of them.

*Evening*

We reached Whistlebridge at the end of our day's travel, but elected to camp outside, as there are few places which can cater to one of Irenke's size, and all seem content in the outdoors. The exception is the three musicians, but I can live with their discomfort.

*Fireday, 12th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

The Green has been listening to my thoughts! Sakorat has decided to leave his trio of musicians at Southwatch, to spread word of his deeds and those of the Company of the Valiant Blade. Which means that tonight we camp a short way north of the city, in relative peace.

There was news of the war to the north. The Tyrant of Eastcastle has won several victories over the WhiteBlade family and their allies. Rumour has it that Lord HighKeep is dead and his son held captive by the Eastcastle forces. Whitehold has fallen and there is much fighting around Reachingcross. The others appear to have little interest in fighting in the war, being content to stay out of the armed conflicts of others.

*Earthday, 13th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Borsca seemed happier today, and seems interested in the fighting styles of Deng, Lukkar and Andruga. I have yet to see them in battle, so cannot judge whether this is a good thing.

We passed through Shieldhold and should reach Greenbarrows late tomorrow.

*Waterday, 14th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Another uneventful day's travel. We reached Greenbarrows and camped just outside. I have decided to stay out of the events tomorrow. It is the only way I can fulfil my duties to both Sakorat and the Green.

*Otherday, 15th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Without the foresight to hire a guide at Greenbarrows, we spent a couple of hours wandering around to the west of the town, lead by Lukkar and Irenke, searching between there and the Southreach Hills for this grove. It is clearly a grove of the forest fey, with eight towering oak trees surrounded by rich gardens.

Sakorat took it fairly well when I told him that I would not be a party to the slaughter of innocent fey. It may be that todays events cause me to reconsider my service with him. Myself and Borsca are taking care of the horses while they go about their bloody business. I am not sure what heritage Aquotl has that he would need to slay the forest fey for it, but I find it disturbing.

*Morning*

The Green has taken it's vengeance today! The grove was defended by more than just satyrs, and a balance struck.

Borsca and I watched from a good vantage point. Sakorat used his magic to bolster the others, and they ran in eager for the kill. A satyr tried to reason with them, but was shot down by thier arrows. It was as Deng reached the grove that three trees animated and the guardians defended their grove. Someone, I assume the nymph called lightning down upon the salamander, and other satyrs leapt from the Realm of Dreams to defend their holy place.

Deng cut down two of them as Lukkar shot down the other. Irenke, wearing full plate which she did not have as we traveled, aided Deng against the trees while Andruga harried from the flanks. Sakorat kept well out of danger, using his the magic of the Immortals from afar. But it was Aquotl who took too many risks, moving up to the grove and spewing some sort of blizzard from his mouth. The Green, recognising the perpetrator of the attacks, gave strength to one of the guardians and it tore the naiad apart, leaving his body turning to water as happens with the elemental fey.

After that the guardians appeared to lose much of their fight, subdued rapidly by Deng and Irenke. They paused briefly to say goodbye to their fallen companion, but seemed to have little to say about the matter. The nymph escaped and they set about searching the grove for the promised treasures. They found a pile of gold and a few trinkets where one of the trees had uprooted itself, and decided to leave without further desecrating the place of nature. Clearly only Aquotl wanted to come here and they did not want to risk the wrath of the forest fey.

I have taken the death of the naiad as a sign, deciding to stay in the service of Sakorat, and guide these warriors into the service of the Green.

Deng also received a magical communication from Kwaku. Apparently there is a group of indentured criminals at their mansion, who are supplying their strength to members of this Company through magical tattoos. Two of them were linked to Aquotl and tried to escape once he died, but were subdued by the siv's magic. I may need to take a second look around the mansion when we return.

*Afternoon*

For now the Company of the Valiant Blade has decided not to return straight home. They are searching for a crocodile for Kwaku, a worthy endeavour indeed. The people of Greenbarrows knew nothing of any such animals and so we move on to Hollyhollow.

*Evening*

Danger stalks us this day! On the second watch the two goblins were attacked by an archer and his giant falcon. Lukkar was specifically targeted and was lucky to survive the number of arrows which struck him. He was knocked down by the archer's falcon but luckily Deng and myself were nearby and it was chased away. Two arrows struck me and I too had to take cover on the ground. Sakorat slept through all of this, in the same way I have seen him sleep through a violent storm and a loud rendition from all three of his musicians at once. I managed to wake him and with his magic and the blessings of the Green, myself and Lukkar were restored.

Irenke and Andruga chased down the archer in the darkness, and this time I heard the clattering of Irenke's armour called to her by magical means. From what I heard and have been told Andruga reached the archer first and it battled him briefly. Then it changed form and started to fly away in the form of a falcon. But it was too slow and Irenke grabbed hold of it with her claws. When Deng arrived, all lit up with the inner light of his race, we saw that the archer had reverted to it's natural form of a goblin and surrendered to Irenke's tender mercies.

Throughout all this, Borsca kept her head. Initially she kept on the ground and then readied
the horses should we need to exit rapidly. She shows far more sense than some other warriors I know of.

Lukkar recognised the goblin from his own tribe, from somewhere far to the north. It sounds as if he is banished from his tribe, having slain another over his father's bow which he carries now. This goblin, Karolik, had been hunting him for the tribe. I have heard of warriors like him, who can take the shape of their totem animals and fight like them. Most are from the far Northlands, but their way of combat is slowly spreading. In fact, I suspect Irenke has taken Wolf for her totem, much as this one took Falcon.

Lukkar administered goblin justice with his sword and the party took his possessions as the spoils of war. As is their right.

*Airday, 16th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

The rest of the night was thankfully peaceful, and we set off once more after Sakorat had made his prayers to the Lord of the Green Claw and Tunli. At Hollyhollow we found a fair few people, more than one would expect from a backwater village.

An old temple of Jas in the Marsh of the Greenking has become the Tower of the Guardian Flame, a joint venture by a group of salamanders, the Bringers of Ultimate Peace and the Children of the Light. They are lead by Khun-Sa, a salamander hero released from stasis by the Company of the Valiant Blade. I remember reading of him once, he was known for his battles against the undead in centuries past but was banished from his homeland of Red Mountain.

The Tower of the Guardian Flame is using Hollyhollow as a place to meet those interested in joining or doing other business with it and several of it's warriors were present. They hold my companions in high esteem and offered Deng a place among their ranks. He seemed to be honoured and accepted, receiving a tabard with their emblem but turning down the offer of a shield.

We also managed to make progress with the crocodile. A tracker has seen signs of them to the east of here, nearer to Krensharswell. Sydnius, son of Arthyen is not local to here and seemed more than happy to guide us to the animal we seek. He is of the Horse Beastclan, known for producing skilled riders.

We wasted no time in Hollyhollow, with our guide taking us into the Marsh of the Greenking. Borsca is keeping an eye on our surroundings, being a far better tracker than myself, or any of the others bar our guide. Avoiding the other creatures out here, we have made camp among the marsh, in a dryish area found by Lukkar and Sydius.

*Fireday, 17th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Sydnius managed to find us a crocodile, which we quickly subdued and Irenke carries without apparent effort. As we reached the edge of the swamp, a group of krenshar started to trail us. A displacer beast lead them, and demanded tribute from us. 

The others responded with violence, slaying half of the krenshar as the battle begun. Unfortunately most of them then fled from the shrieks of the vile things. Deng, Irenke, Lukkar and Borsca all fled. Sakorat managed to bolster Andruga with magic before he lost his nerves and fled once more. Luckily myself, Sydnius and Sakorat were more than a match for the remaining krenshar and their leader. I injured the displacer beast and it fled into the swamp once all of it's followers were no more.

I had not expected a party such as the Company of the Valiant Blade to flee from such wretched creatures. Maybe without Kwaku, his Near-Brother and Aquotl, they have lost some of what they once were.

*Evening*

We camped on dry ground tonight, taking care to keep the crocodile subdued. Sydnius has asked to continue travelling with us, as he searches for someone among the fey, and my companions are known to have many dealings with them. I hope he wasn't looking for a satyr in a grove to the west of Greenbarrows.

The others have no problem with him continuing his journeys alongside us, welcoming another warrior and having need of a skilled tracker.

*Waterday, 19th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Yesterday we continued our journey and today we returned to Southwatch. We have sold the goblin's equipment and rejoined with the musicians. Sakorat has them spreading the tales of our battles in the swamp, although no mention has been made of the events at the grove outside of Greenbarrows.

We are spending a few more days here as Andruga receives the attention of a tattooist.

*Fireday, 22nd of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

I have been doing the rounds in the taverns along with Borsca. We have also been keeping eyes on some of the others. Andruga has been consorting with some people from out of the area, and Sakorat has been dropping the name of the Redroad Trading Coster to help his trading. 

It appears that many of the deeds of the Company of the Valiant Blade are now known here, as are those of my employer. Most seem to know of Deng, Lukkar and Kwaku, the veterans of the party. They also recognise Irenke, who, being a cycuri half again the size of a human, is hard to miss. Myself and Sakorat are also now associated with them, thanks to the naiad's trio of bards. Few seem to know of Andruga, a fact which seems to bother the goblin little.

Tonight I meet with an old friend, who may have news of the Harrowwood and some old business there.

*Waterday, 24th of Seventhmonth, 1533 ER*

We left Southwatch this morning, heading with all speed back to Whistlesprings. The musicians are riding double with some of us so as to not slow us down. So we must all endure. Tonight is Harvest's Thanks, but I celebrated it in solitude among the trees.

*Airday, 1st of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

The mansion is our home once more! Andruga has moved into Aquotl's old quarters and the crocodile is now installed in the pond. The indentured thralls linked to the group's tattoos have been blinded by Kwaku's magic and will find it difficult to escape. The siv has also been given a seat on the Whistlesprings Council. I think Sakorat would also have liked a seat, but to my surprise did not manage to trick one out of them.

*Fireday, 2nd of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

My life has become far harder. The trio of musicians has become a quartet as Sakorat's fame spreads. A young siv priest has also come to learn from the naiad. This brings the mansion's total servants to two cooks, one manservant, two guards, a gardener, a guard for the thralls, a carpenter and a priest of the Green Claw. Oh what a hard life we lead. I think one of the cooks has her eye on me, but I am keeping my distance for now. I would not wish to share my fate with another so lightly.

*Night*

We had a distinguished visitor this night. Peregrina, the former owner of the mansion and the bearer of the Amulet of Wethinoc, arrived in a coach pulled by great apes, with a four-armed primate three times as tall as a human guarding from the roof.

She had a gift for them in the form of a pech statue and spoke awhile with the others. Apparently she grows more powerful in the eyes of one known as the Monkey God.
She did not stay long, just checking if the Company of the Valiant Blade was willing to work for her again in the future.

I suspect that one shall be a power in the months to come, as rumours have it she has had dealings with the night fey and the Tower of the Guardian Flame. I know not what she needs this power for.

*Earthday, 3rd of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

We heard disturbing news today, of a group of Highkeep guards turned to stone on the road towards Southhunt and Southwatch. I suspect they were trying to enforce the new Monkey Tax of the SouthWatch family and ran afoul of Peregina. Kwaku has paid his tax, but there are said to be quite a few unhappy with this levy.

*Earthday, 8th of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

We remain at the mansion, training and passing the time in peace, waiting for the Immortals to play the next part of their game with us.

*Fireday, 12th of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

There are rumours of a powerful undead creature in the Blackstone Hills, to the west of Highkeep lands. It glows with many colours and harasses the good people of Pridesprings. No doubt the Tower of the Guardian Flame will soon deal with it. My companions seem to have little desire to bring such a creature to justice. More's the pity.

*End of Session Fifteen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Airday, 16th of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

Myself and Borsca finished another patrol today. We visited Whistlesprings and talked to some of the locals. Apparently the Monkey Tax of the HighKeeps is not so popular. These people have long used primates as guards, mounts, beasts of burden and pets. I doubt discontent will ever reach the level that anything comes of it, but it is useful to be informed of such things.

The villagers appear to hold the Company of the Valiant Blade in high regard. They have helped the local economy and slain many dangerous beasts in these parts. Sakorat's musicians also help with their tales of glory and bravery. The facts and the tales probably do not always add up.

*Earthday, 18th of Eightmonth, 1533 ER*

The gardener came to us today, looking alarmed. His assistant had been caught by a massive mound of vegetation with tentacled vines. The rest of the group had only a vague idea of what it was but I knew straight away. The beast we hunted was a tendriculous, common in the Sohal City-states.

We gathered together and proceeded to hunt the creature down, with the exception of Lukkar who has been suffering from a nasty fever which Kwaku can do nothing for. 

It didn't take long to track the beast, Sydnius taking the lead with Irenke's wolf and Andruga's dog helping him. I warned them of the creatures natural healing powers and wide maw. Andruga and Sydnius had a few shots at it before Irenke and Deng closed. I stayed at my post, guarding Sakorat, who has summoned a magical sword to attack it from afar. I informed them that crushing weapons would be needed to finish off such a beast of this, hammers and maces being the only weapons it truly feared.

It was a large specimen, the size of a coach. In short order it swallowed Irenke and Deng, slaying Andruga's dog as an aside. We continued to pepper it with arrows and could see a faint light, most likely the salamander, from inside the beast. In the end It was Sakorat's sword which felled the beast, just as Deng managed to slice his way out with his scimiters. We had to smash it with shields as a last resort, until it stopped moving. 

Irenke was lucky, although she had suffered massive burns, it was not beyond Sakorat's healing magic to cure. The gardener's assistant, a young lad from Whistlesprings, had not survived his ordeal, although there was enough of a body for a funeral and ritual burning

We did find one thing of interest, which was a magical griffon statuette.

*Afternoon*

Kwaku has identified it with the magic of Lord Moon as a figurine which could take the form of a griffon. He has bought it from the Company of the Valiant Blade for a tidy sum to add to his collection of creatures of the Pack. Maybe there is a chance he could gather them after all. To my surprise, the others gave me a half share of the earnings. As long as I prove useful and take a more active role in times of danger, they will reward me. My priority remains the protection of Sakorat, but I am honoured by their trust.

I will also use the money to buy a good longbow, as I am bereft of any ranged weapons at present.

*Waterday, 19th of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

We had visitors today. Two members of the Company of Whiteblade Gold came to speak to the veteran members about Lavrin Greymantle. They were Iulian Truehilt, leader of the company and a skilled warrior besides, and Maralah, a reaver sage from one of the eastern reaver nations.

They were asking about Lavrin's activities, habits and allies. Deng and Kwaku remembered her the most, as the former wearer of the Amulet of Wethinoc and an acolyte of the Monkey God. She also slew the Company of Southwatch Silver, making enemies of the Venturers of the Coin and the HighKeep family in the process. Lukkar bears some emnity towards her as well, due to some of his less reputable friends from the criminal underworld. They told us that she was hiding in Highkeep Forest with her pet family of green-backed apes. All very interesting.

*Otherday, 20th of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

More visitors. It appears that the fame of the Company of the Valiant Blade spreads.

Mornvar and Elodia Elacono wish to build a temple of the Fellowship of the Golden Lord, dedicated to the Immortal Dainor, on the edge of the mansion's land. Mornvar is a priest of the Golden Lord from Kynahar and his wife is a skilled gemcutter. They hope to capitalise on Peregrina's former clients and make some deals with local merchants.

The others were very interested, as all the couple wanted was some sort of protection. In return they offered a cut in the profits and the possible favour of Dainor, never a thing to be lightly discounted. After a short amount of haggling between Sakorat and Mornvar, a cut of 10% was agreed, to be signed on tomorrow. Both of the couple were richly dressed and used to high society, but did not come across as slimy or arrogant. There seemed very little downside for anyone in the deal.

*Airday, 21st of Eighthmonth, 1533 ER*

Mornvar and Elodia returned today with the paperwork, which was duly signed to everyone's satisfaction with some of the servants acting as witnesses. Work will begin almost immediately. No doubt I will keep an eye on the construction, to make sure nothing untoward is occurring.

I also checked in Whistlesprings for gossip about the two. They appear to be staying at the Pig and Thistle Inn with several servants. The townsfolk appear to have a favourable opinion of them and hope the temple provides work and brings in wealth.

*Otherday, 25th of Eightmonth, 1533 ER*

On the last day of the month, another illustrious guest broke up the monotony of training and patrols. Tabor, the leader of the followers of the Monkey God, a cycuri priest of said Power came up the Whistle with two guards, one as large as Irenke.

He reminded the Company of the Valiant Blade of a favour he owed and talked of Peregrina and other followers of the Monkey God. Nothing much he said interested me, but he did confirm Peregrina's rapid rise in power. I suspect he is wary of her. I would be in his position.
Deng told him that they would not call on his favour yet so he departed that afternoon. I suspect he is one who does not like being in the debt of another. Much like me.

Sakorat's quartet were annoying me again. They have taken their playing out into the garden and the coach-house, after I threatened to break all of their hands if they continued to annoy me all day long.

*Earthday, 3rd of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

Action at last! And our first proper expedition with the Company of the Valiant Blade. The SouthWatch family are in need and sent a letter to us via a messenger heading to Highkeep for further aid. Shieldhold, a fortress one day's travel north of Southwatch, has fallen by treachery to troops from Blackwatch and their siv allies. Marchelleus SouthWatch, Marshall of the Harrow and the Whistle, has requested our aid.

We are getting ready to travel at this moment, as the party are unanimous in their desire to meet this request. I will lead Borsca at Whistlesprings. She does not need to see the full horrors of war yet. Hopefully she never will. Sakorat has left all of his servants at the mansion, excepting myself of course.

*Waterday, 4th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

We made good time yesterday and continued to do so today. Lukkar seems very pale from illness, but has managed to keep up with us so far. We stopped briefly at Southhunt for any news, but Sakorat could find nothing but an orphan who stole a little of his gold. There were many carts and refugees on the road, fleeing the dangers of Southwatch. There was no reports of further battle than the fall of Shieldhold.

*Otherday, 5th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

We reached Southwatch after a long day of travel and only had to wait for an hour before being ushered in to see the Marshall. He is not a handsome man, scarred by many years protecting the southern borders. It is said he sleeps in his armour at all times and is man I respect greatly. He welcomed the Company of the Valiant Blade and gave us an overall view of the situation.

A large force of siv, including elite troops from the Monastery of the Long Claw, and house guard from the city-state of Blackwatch are lead by Valanthie BlackWatch. By all accounts she is a skilled illusionist and a powerful member of the Red Conlave, leading a small cabal of lesser spellcasters. With most of the Southwatch troops fighting in the Tyrant of Eastcastle to the north, the Marshall has withdrawn all troops from the Whistle and the Harrow to defend the city. There are several makeshift forts and strongpoints between here and Shieldhold, and he has assigned us to defend the old fort of Southquarry.

We discussed terms and we agreed to work for a favour from the SouthWatch family. Deng was keen to get hold of prisoners of war, presumably to power the various magical tattoos. They also dealt with our charter, removing the recently fallen and adding Sakorat, Irenke, Andruga, Sydnius and myself. Kwaku was kept on the charter and Lukkar made into the deputy leader after Deng. No doubt Sakorat will try for that position in the following months.
We are staying the night here, grabbing any supplies in the morning and then heading to Southquarry.

*Airday, 6th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

A half day's travel brought us to Southquarry. It is a small fort used in days gone past. The walls stand twice the height of a human, and is in reasonable condition. There is a small force of twenty soldiers here, half Southwatch guardsmen and Dog beastclan marauders with their warhounds. 

They are commanded by Hilarion Deepheart, a veteran from the Harrow who I have met before. A steady captain but with little experience of this type of conflict. Morale seems high though, and they are on high alert. They seemed glad to see us and know something of our deeds. Good to hear.

*Evening*

The others went on a quick patrol of the terrain around Southquarry and found some siv tracks. Further inspection revealed more tracks from the last day. The enemy are keeping some sort of watch on this place. I stayed at the fort to talk to the soldiers.

*Fireday, 7th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

The soldiers appear to have taken well to me. I am now the unofficial deputy of Hilarion. The command structure has been set, with Hilarion in charge, then Deng, Lukkar should he be fit, the leader of the Dog beastclansmen, then myself.

Most of they day was spent reinforcing the defences or on short patrols.

*Earthday, 8th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

The enemy have arrived today. About midday we saw a mixed force of siv warriors, Blackwatch house guard, a small group of swamp giants and a many-headed hydra. They sent up a herald to demand our surrender, but no surprise when we declined.

Their first attack was brief. The giants and a siv wizard attacked from a couple of hundred yards away, attacking with magical balls of fire and rocks. We lost a couple of Southwatch guards but little more. They retreated once the wizard ran out of fireballs. We managed to hit the giants with couple of arrows but could not get past the defences of the wizard.
For now we await the second attack.

*Afternoon*

They attacked again this afternoon, although I am not sure of their tactics. A small group of Monks of the Long Claw were covered by the giants who threw rocks once again. They approached up to the walls but never came inside, fleeing when Deng and Irenke attacked them and the others brought a couple down with missile fire. 

Sydnius appears to be a capable archer and Andruga a competent one. Sakorat used much of his magic to aid us and this gave confidence to Deng and Irenke. The pair ran out to engage three swamp giants with the aid of Sydnius'es hawk. Unfortunately they were well matched, Irenke slain by two of the giants, taking one of them with her in her last moments. The other giants were bewildered by Deng's dancing fighting style and injured by the arrows of Andruga and Sydnius, fleeing back to the enemy encampment. Sydnius lost his giant hawk though. Not really a surprise to me. We dragged Irenke's body back to camp and left the giant's out there.

The cycuri will be sorely missed. She was the mightiest warrior here, and I feel that the hydra will be beyond our skills.

Observation of the enemy has revealed the siv wizard to be their leader. They appear to have some sort of priest as well. No doubt we shall meet both later.

*Evening*

Some bad news. A tain has managed to get through from Southwatch. Zuridah brings news that a couple of other strongpoints have fallen and no reinforcements are due to reach us. She has chosen to stay and fight alongside us. She carries a double-bladed axe and looks like she has used it in recent times.

*Night*

We have survived the third and most deadly attack so far. An hour before midnight the enemy brought all of their forces to bear. Thier priest, a follower of the Lord of the Green Claw, destoyed a section of the wall by reducing the stone underneath it to mud. They sent through more Long Claw monks into the breach where we battled them. Another group of the monks attacked our soldiers at the back of the fort while a giant, the Blackwatch house guard and the hydra smashed their way through the front gate.

The fighting was close, with most warriors falling on both sides. With the blessing of the green we survived however. Deng, Hilarion, Sakorat, Zuridah, Sydnius and myself were the last ones left standing. The rear of the fort was overrun, but they enemy lost a giant, the hydra, most of the Long Claw siv and all of the Blackwatch guards. With all of the priest's and wizard's magic used, they chose the better part of valour. We lost most of the marauders and Southwatch guards, but I feel they have suffered the greater damage. 

Andruga fought well but fell unconsious during the battle. I used the power of the Green to revive him and nowwe wait to see what morning brings.

If more forces arrive from Shieldhold, I doubt we will live to see the next dusk.

*End of Session Sixteen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Waterday, 9th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

There were no other attacks this morning. Rest and the healing magics of Sakorat and myself brought several Dog mercenaries and a couple of the guardsmen to conciousness. All the rest are dead. We have piled up the bodies at the other end of the fortress, where the smell will not overwhelm us.

Deng ordered us to leave the hydra body in the gateway, giving some sort of barrier in the case of another assault. Among Irenke's equipment was a letter and a magical gem. Deng read the letter, as well as Lukkar, who appears better today. Our leader has kept the gem for safekeeping. Apparently Irenke was guarding it for another. The details are none of my concern.

For now we wait. The enemy is greatly reduced in number, with only a couple of giants and a group of siv Long Claw warriors left. However, their leader and the priest is still alive, with their magic now renewed.

*Midday*

A siv herald approached bearing a flag of peace. It offered us a chance to surrender but Lukkar shot it dead. The message was clear but I cannot condone something so dishonourable. My dislike of the goblin grows, but I cannot let that impair my judgment or my duty. Sydnius appears to be bonding with Irenke's wolf, in the way many Northlands warriors do. Anything which helps our current cause is welcome.

*Evening*

The enemy show no intentions of attacking us today. They hang back in their camp, no doubt waiting for reinforcements. They have turned one of the giants into a shambling undead creature. No doubt it was their battle leader. I would expect no better of a siv.

Our morale could be a lot worse. The mercenaries and guardsmen are being held in reserve for now, with Zuridah taking the front-line duties alongside the Company of the Valiant Blade. Hilarion is hoping for reinforcements from Southwatch, but I think it unlikely. They will leave us to hold these outposts while they strengthen the defences of Southwatch proper.

The two goblins are planning at attack on the enemy camp come dark. It is what they are best at, and Deng will provide some sort of support. Andruga hopes to slay the enemy leader. May the Immortals give them strength.

*Night*

Success! The enemy have fled. Andruga snuck right into their camp and slew the enemy siv wizard and leader. Deng and Lukkar went out there with him, Lukkar providing support. But it was Andruga's blade that struck the blow. The enemy took little time to pack up tents and flee. For now we will see what morning brings.

*Otherday, 10th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

No enemies have appeared today. Zuridah, Lukkar and Sydnius travelled on a short patrol, fleeing from an enemy group of siv, but nothing more dangerous is apparent.

Zuridah is touched by the doom of all tain. She must always keep traveling, or the curse of the night fey will weaken her. It is a dark burden for her race, but they are strong warriors because of it.

We took the time to get rid of the bodies today, burning all in a large pyre. We want no chance of them returning as undead. Hilarion still hopes for reinforcements. I hope but do not believe.

*Airday, 11th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

It appears I was wrong. We have been relieved by a force of Southwatch guardsmen and hill giant mercenaries. They are taking our place here and we are ordered to return to Southwatch. Zuridah is to come with us when we report to the Marshall. Hopefully I will not see this place of death and dark memories for many years.

*Afternoon*

We reached Southwatch in good time. Within an hour we had an interview with Marchelleus SouthWatch. A ceasefire is in effect and talks are being held at Greenbarrows among all of the south-eastern City-States. We are to travel among the Marshall's entourage and leave again this day. I prayed to the Green for peace in this land.

*Night*

We travelled fast and light this evening, reaching Southhunt at midnight. There are about thirty of us in total, mostly guards and diplomats. Tomorrow we should reach Greenbarrows, as long as there are no interruptions. Deng and Sakorat suspect an attack at some point. They seem almost keen for more bloodshed.

*Fireday, 12th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

We reached Greenbarrows today, travelling several hours through back roads. There are representatives from Blackwatch, Whiteblade, Eastcastle and Highkeep also here, as well as another small group from Lord SouthWatch. We joined with our allies in the Whiteblade and Highkeep encampment.

*Afternoon*

Negotiations go slowly, but they still continue. Several diplomats have approached Deng, Sakorat and Lukkar. They are the most recognised among the Company of the Valiant Blade and we have had many enquiries about our availability for work in the future.

Few other representatives have arrived. It appears we were among the last.

*Earthday, 13th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

The talks took a turn for the worse today. The Whiteblade contingent left at midday, unable to find any middle ground with Eastcastle and Blackwatch. The others continue to parley.

*Afternoon*

This afternoon I witnessed the signing of the Treaty of Greenbarrows by the representatives of Eastcastle, Blackwatch, Southwatch and Highkeep. All lands taken by the Blackwatch forces are to be relinquished, up to the river Charm. Eurus HighKeep, due to be Lord after his father's death, currently a prisoner of Eastcastle, is to be released along with his guardsmen.

In return Southwatch and Highkeep will withdraw from the war and cease hostilities. Other minor details have also been addressed and some prisoners are to be exchanged.

The war between the Tyrant of Eastcastle and Whiteblade will continue to the north. I suspect there will be little fighting until the spring, however.

*Night*

We left early in the evening and are still wary. Messengers bearing copies of the treaty are being sent to the front lines.

*Waterday, 14th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

Dusk sees us back in Southwatch. The city is celebrating its newfound peace and we will sort out rewards tomorrow. For now I am happy to be alive. The Battle of Southquarry will be something to tell my grandchildren, the Immortals willing.

*Otherday, 15th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

We are being well rewarded by Southwatch for our loyalty. They are providing four prisoners of war as thralls, to be marked for our tattoos. They are also providing us with tattoos by their own master tattooists. I have settled on a Tattoo of Might, to provide me with strengh in battle. We plan to keep the new thralls in the hall of Nightjewel Mansion. We plan to spend some time training, resting and gaining tattoos in Southwatch, however.

*Fireday, 17th of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

The spoils of war have been divided and I have acquired a longbow. Sydnius has paid a mapmaker to create him a map of Sohal and the surrounding areas. It was a tidy sum, and the mapmaker may take some months to complete the work. I will be interested to see it when the Horse beastclansman has it.

Zuridah has officially joined our group, replacing Irenke on the charter. She had no other commitments and we were impressed by her prowess at the Battle of Southquarry. Andruga and Lukkar have been strangely quiet, but I am sure they are up to no good somewhere. I may advise Sakorat to have one of his lackeys watch them.

*Fireday, 22nd of Ninthmonth, 1533 ER*

I still await my tattooing in Southwatch and continue training with the Southwatch guardsmen.

Sokorat has gained more loyal lackeys. His followers include a couple of architects, more guards and priests. Two are to stay in Southwatch as his factors here. I wonder how long it will be before he founds some sort of priesthood or guild of his own. Within the year no doubt.

*Earthday, 3rd of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

We left Southwatch this morning, with several guardsmen, carts and the thralls. Our destination is Whistlesprings and Nightjewel Mansion.

*Airday, 6th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

The Company of the Valiant Blade returned to Nightjewel mansion this afternoon. The servants and Kwaku were happy to see us again and relieved that we were alive. I let the siv read the journal and he seemed pleased.

The thralls have been installed in the hall for now. Sakorat and Kwaku plan on blinding them. While cruel, this no doubt is a necessity. I will have thoughts on a more humane way to keep them securely. They have 5 years until freedom.

Zuridah has claimed the cellar and Sydnius plans to track down more animals for his pack. Things return to an illusion of normality.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

After this stage, the party are now

*Andruga*, goblin male from Bukon, Rogue 4 / Tong Ninja 4
*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 5 / Elk Totem Warrior 2 / Dervish 1
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 7 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Sakorat*, naiad male brought up among humans from Bukon, Cleric 8 of Tunli and the Lord of the Green Claw
*Sydnius, son of Arthyen*, human male of the Horse Beastclan, Ranger 4 / Packlord 4
*Zuridah, daughter of Ismah*, tain female of the Hydra Beastclan, Tain Paragon 3 / Fighter 5

with one NPC:

*Shegall Harrowborn*, human male from Sohal, Champion of the Green 6


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Earthday, 8th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

Borsca appears to be well. She is getting quite attached to Torith Deepheart, one of the naiad's guards. It may be soon that I let her go her own way in the world.

Zuridah and Sydnius are becoming firm allies, spending much time hunting in the wilds. Deng is talking of some sort of smithy and other additions to the mansion. We desperately need somewhere larger for the thralls and Sakorats entourage. Kwaku slowly expands his Council of the Pack with more animals. The goblins skulk as they always do, no one sure what they are up to. No doubt Tolya, Lukkar's partner, will be with child by the end of the year.
Sakorat spends time at the Temple of the Golden Lord, which continues on slowly. I expect it to be ready sometime next year.

We have heard more news from Southwatch. The Monkey Beastclan has made its way south from the Khorun Peaks. No doubt they have been attracted by the activities of the Monkey Cult and have done a deal with Peregrina or Tabor. As long as this does not bring night fey north of the Harrow, I care little.

*Airday, 11th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

Andruga received a visitor today. An injured reaver spoke with him at length, then left. He related none of his conversation to us. No doubt I will have to watch him more. I may have one of Sakorat's lackeys do some investigations in Southwatch to see any leads can be found. Reavers cannot be trusted, slavers and murderers all.

There are rumours in Whistlesprings that one of the owners of Nightjewel Mansion has altered their will. No doubt Kwaku has left his share to his council of the Pack or some other crazy idea.

*Earthday, 13th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

The siv has hired us to find an animal for him again. He has heard rumours of a talking wolverine kept by a priest near the village of Harrowvale, some way south of here.

We have agreed to talk to it for him, hopefully with the result of it joining the council of the Pack. No other offers of work have arrived. No doubt they will all arrive at once.

*Waterday, 14th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

The Company of the Valiant Blade left Nightjewel Mansion this morn, heading for Blackhall and then Harrowvale. Lukkar rides Sydnius's wolf and Sydnius his own direwolf, gathered from the wild. I left Borsca at the mansion again. This is not her concern.

*Otherday, 15th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

After Blackhall we encoutered a traveller on the road. A druid from the Forest of the Apes with a baboon. From his story I gather he has been driven from there by the actions of the Monkey Cult. Perhaps we should avoid the place for the time being.

*Evening*

At Harrowvale we managed to find directions to the priest we seek. Cilam Rivers is suspected to be a priest of the Green, seen maybe once a month by the villagers.

We camped outside of the village, avoiding the stares a mixed group such as ours would no doubt receive in such a small community.

*Airday, 16th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

Not how I expected the day to turn out, but no matter.

We followed the trail indicated by the villagers into the edges of the Harrowwood. Andruga and Lukkar made out large webs in the trees near to the trail, signs of the creatures we were later to meet.

When we reached the grove of trees, we were met by the priest. Cilam Rivers was a man dressed in simple robes, but seemed unwilling to give up the wolverine and refused to let us speak to it. After we insisted he scurried off to his lair on the pretense of speaking to it.

Instead we were attacked by his allies, ettercaps mounted on winged beasts known strangely as spider eaters. Deng and the goblins were stuck in webbing and several of us poisoned by ettercap and eater alike. We took a couple down before they flew off and waited for their poison to take effect.

Andruga succumbed to the poison and froze in place. None of the others were affected and the second assault resulted in their slaughter. Sakorat helped us with his magic, giving us all great hope in battle. Lukkar took down several creatures with his arrows, with Deng, Zuridah and Sydnius aquitting themselves well. I brought down a couple of the beasts with my own blade. Only one or two of the ettercaps survived. I counted ten bodies of other eaters and ettercaps. From what I have seen, Zuridah is probably our strongest warrior, although Deng has the advantage of over a year's experience with the Company.

We took stock and pursued Cilam. Sydnius tracked him but reported his tracks changed suddenly to that of some sort of spider creature. Deng and Lukkar suspected him of being an aranea, some sort of shapechanging spider mutant spellcaster from the Deeps.

The trail ended in a cave and further battle ensued there. Leaving the direwolf to guard Andruga, A massive constrictor attacked Lukkar but was soon slain by our combined might, reducing back down to a wooden rod. Lukkar and Sydnius proceeded to bring down the arenea in a side tunnel, its magic of no help to it. 

The rest of us engaged two more strange beasts, with long snouts and small foreclaws. Deng later identified them as destrachan, more creatures of the Dark. They attacked us with a screeching, juddering noise, very unpleasant but not enough to bring us down. Sakorat conjured a sphere of silence around Deng and the beasts were thrown into disarray. They tried to run from the tain and the salamander, but they were not fast enough, seeming to lose much of their senses in without any sort of sound as a guide.

With the battle over, we explored the rest of the tunnels. Some plainly lead into the Deeps, but among the rest we found the wolverine, a magical banner with the emblem of the Children of the Light and some other minor trinkets.

The wolverine could communicate in Tamen and was most thankful upon being released. It has called itself Chol, after one of the departed gods of the Pantheon. Lord of the desert, a strange name on a wolverine. Chol was more than happy to come with us and live a life of luxury as one of the council of the Pack. No doubt he will have many hours of fascinating debate with the siv.

*Afternoon*

We wasted no in the Harrowwood and have headed back towards the mansion. Andruga still suffers the effects of the poison and cannot move. No one is sure how long such a thing normally lasts.

*Fireday, 17th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

We returned to the mansion with Kwaku's new friend. He seemed delighted with his new addition and paid us up front.

He also used his magic to divine the powers of the rod and the banner. The rod, surprisingly, turns into a snake, while the banner strikes valour into all around. No doubt both will be sold at Southwatch.

*Earthday, 18th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

The others have travelled to Southwatch to sell the goods, while I stay here to tend to the mansion and check on Sakorat's followers. Some peace is also good for the soul and I need to spend some time with Borsca.

*Airday, 21st of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

Chol seems to have settled in well with the rest of Kwaku's animals. He is their leader now, although I am not sure that is a proper representation of the Pack. Borsca and I have talked and she has decided to stay here until the end of the year. She wants to learn what she can from Sydnius before making her own way in the world.

I suspect she will find employment as a beast handler with one of the noble families. She was talking of founding her own adventuring band or joining one herself, but I will try to dissuade her from such a dangerous path.

*Otherday, 25th of Tenthmonth, 1533 ER*

The Company of the Valiant Blade has returned from Southwach, with much wealth. They sold the banner to Peregrina Nightjewel for a fair take. I received my half-share and have over five thousand pieces of gold to spend. The acolyte of the Monkey God also asked their advice on some magical item of the Monkey God, something about a worthy bearer.

They also had more good news. Roniax, the undead monkey sorcerer acolyte of the Monkey God, is no more, a result of Peregrina's alliance with the Tower of Guardian Flame. Welcome news indeed!

Two tattoists have set up in Whistlesprings, no doubt attracted by potential work from ourselves. I have decided to make use of their services in the coming weeks.

*End of Session Seventeen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Airday, 1st of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Maybe Sakorat has more genius than I attributed to him. He has brought back a magical lyre from Southwatch. Once per week, a skilled musician can use it to do the work of several hundred men. This will obviously be of use for extending the mansion and helping to construct the Temple of the Golden Lord.

Simeon, the most skilled and most objectionable of his harpists, is currently given the honour of using it. Yesterday the harpist strenthened much of the foundations of the temple and many of the walls grew in height.

*Otherday, 5th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Sydnius and Zuridah continue to bring in animals for Kwaku or for Sydius's growing menagerie. Sakorat's followers have created their own camp on the edge of the mansion's lands and also expand in number.

Simeon used the lyre again today, making massive progress on the Temple. The finer details will need to be finalised by proper craftsmen, but with the harpist under the guidance of the naiad's architects, I can see completion very soon now.

*Earthday, 8th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

My money is mostly spent. In addition to the tattoo of Might in the shape of a Bull, provided by the SouthWatch family, I have a tattoo which enchants my armour. It allows me to call my armour to me in the same way as Sakorat can, or shed it quickly from my body. It is represented by a breastplate, with a tortoise at the bottom and a snake at the top. My last purchase was a tattoo which enables me to detect opponents hidden by magic.

Unlike the others, I have little need for magical weapons or shields, having the power to call them to my hands through the power of the Green.

*Otherday, 10th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Sydnius played for many hours today, completing the main section of the Temple of the Golden Lord. Mornvar and Elodia seemed overjoyed and have offered a place for Sakorat's followers to stay in thanks. They plan on having an opening ceremony tomorrow, with the Company of the Valiant Blade swearing an oath to protect the temple in return for Dainor's favour.

There is now talk of what is next for the lyre. We are in favour of expanding the cellar to have a place for the thralls. I would also advocate some sort of carers for them and taking the blindness off of them, before they go mad in extended darkness.

*Airday, 11th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Zuridah has moved out of the cellar and is now living in the Library. There are no books in their so no-one else is protesting.

We attended the opening ceremony of the Whistlesprings Temple of the Golden Lord, and then a private affair with Mornvar where we received the blessings of Dainor and his eternal blessing. We have given our oaths on the symbol of Dainor to protect his temple from danger. May this place become a bastion against the dark times of this world. No doubt the rest of the evening will be taken up in feasting, drinking and dancing. Everyone needs it once in a while.

*Fireday, 12th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

After a late night talk with Mornvar last night, it appears that Dainor is one of the few Immortals with a priesthood. He claims to be the last of the Pantheon, who stayed to look after the peoples of Ascorre. I doubted it to be true, but did not see the need to insult a priest in his own temple.

*Earthday, 13th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Tonight is Warlock's Eve, so we shall be on our guard tonight. Deng and Lukkar fought vampyrs a year ago, and there are always dark creatures abroad on this night.
Zuridah has started looking through Whistlesprings for books about animals and other creatures. No doubt Kwaku could write her one about the Pack.

Many of the naiad's entourage have moved into the Temple of the Golden Lord, although several have stayed in their own encampment too.

I have also heard other news. The Venturers of the Coin have withdrawn the Company of Whiteblade Gold and Company of Southwatch Bronze away from Highkeep. They are returneing to Whiteblade to take part in the war there.

*Waterday, 14th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

To the disappointment of Deng and Zuridah, nothing happened last night and all was peaceful. It seems they need to face death every week to feel truly alive. I'd settle for facing it just the once in a while.

*Otherday, 15th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

With the lyre we built a forge for Deng onto the stables and also extended the cellar with cells for the thralls.

We have heard several disturbing rumours of night fey abroad. Groups of redcaps have been seen outside of Highkeep, and many of the folk of Whistlesprings are reporting accidents and strange goings on in their dwellings. The servants here have seen several small mischievous creatures around the mansion and the grounds, identified by us as gremlins.

In response to the danger, we have started to get prepared. Deng is forging weapons for Sakorat's followers and a few volunteers from the town. Zuridah and Sydnius have found horses, dogs, a dire boar and other animals which they are training up to fight. Borsca and several of Sakorat's followers are helping to train them and learning to fight alongside them.

The training of the warriors is left to myself and maybe Lukkar when he is in a good mood. There is talk of the lyre building a wall around the mansion, the temple and the abode of the naiad's followers. We are creating our own little settlement on the edge of Whistlesprings.

The two beastclansmen have also managed to capture a giant queen bee and several other bees. Sydnius appears to have a way even with vermin and they hope to make some sort of hive in the garden. Unfotunately Bee is not a member of the Pack.

*Fireday, 17th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Sydnius brought in a gigantic wasp today, which he intends to train as a mount. It is one of the strangest sights I have seen. He has commissioned a saddle and armour for it from Whistlesprings and has so far managed to keep in under control.

There are more rumours of fey abroad. Children have gone missing in Blackmeadows, spriggans are demanding tribute from travellers, bridge trolls down the River Pride and a band of bacchae enticing villagers to join there eternal revel. It is not good.

The salamander has decided to make the mansion more secure from night fey, starting to forge iron wards for the entry-ways in.

*Earthday, 18th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

There is news of a bridge troll down the River Whistle at Whistlecross. There are some stepping stones there it has claimed and is demanding tribute of the villages. Tomorrow we intend to go and have a look at these rumours.

*Waterday, 19th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

We traveled down the Southwatch side of the river and got to Whistlecross in the early afternoon. Sydnius pointed out a figure in the water and we were confronted by a hulking bridge troll at the water's edge. They are reputed to be among the strongest of the night fey, vulnerable to acid and fire, terrifying up close and this one also threw rocks.

Sakorat talked to the troll for a while, but it was not keen on moving on. Apparently greater night fey have told it to haunt the lands around Highkeep Forest once more.

Deng recalled something about an oath night fey had given the HighKeep family, but could not recall the details. I remember reading something of it too, to do with the BlackBlade family who once claimed this land. Maybe this link has been broken in some fashion.

Some villagers from Whistlecross came to watch us and witnessed our battle with the troll. He threw a rock at Zuridah when she jumped over the Whistle, and from there we attacked. Sakorat gave us hope through his magic and directed a floating sword of Tunli to combat it. Deng bounced onto the steppings stones and engaged it in the centre of the river, while Lukkar and myself shot it full of arrows. Rather more of the goblins' than mine however. 

Synius ordered his direwolf to attack, but it merely stared at him as Deng was already on the stepping stones. He then proceeded to attack from the back of his monstrous wasp, to good effect. The troll retaliated with its claws, but like so many foes, could not get past Deng's defences. Under our combined might and with Zuridah's charge from the other side, it fell and was put out of it's life by acid and fire.

The Horse beastclansman is possibly the most skilled rider I have ever seen. A giant wasp is no easy mount, but he seems to have tamed it and has no trouble fighting from atop it. Maybe I could learn from him. Or the blood of Horse runs strong in him.

Sakorat and Zuridah found a small sack of treasure in the water, including some trinkets we returned to the villagers and a magical gem. The villagers thanked us and Sakorat pursuaded them not to tell others. We don't want our name associated with the slaying of night fey.
We turned down a feast and took a long walk to get back to the mansion late this evening.

*Otherday, 20th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

News today of spriggans driven out from Blackhall after demanding tribute. Also news of our defeat of the bridge troll at Whistlecross. Obviously Sakorat's tongue is not as sweet as it should be.

The cells under the mansion have increased in size and buildings started for Sakorat's followers. The arming of the mansion and training of forces also continues.

*Earthday, 23th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

There was more trouble this night. The rest of the Company of the Valiant Blade were called to Whistlesprings and I was left to guard the mansion. The town was accosted by a large group of spriggans, bogans, kenku and taurim, lead by two harpies and a piper. My comrades advised the townsfolk to hand over the tribute and hope for the best.

Soon after they returned here the night fey came to the mansion and demanded more tribute. Sakorat spoke for us and we refused to give anything up. They appeared to be afraid of Deng's helmet, the Helm of Tajulian. When the salamander attacked their leader and the rest of the company followed suit, they fled into the night. The temple was also disturbed, but they paid their dues. No doubt we will see them again.

*Waterday, 24th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Lukkar had a visitor today. Mehi, the pech who leads the Redroad Trading Coster in Southwatch had a private conversation with him. Sakorat also had some words with him. The naiad often uses the pech's name when settling deals, and his name appears to garner some sort of respect.

As far as I can see he heads up a group of thugs and scum who smuggle and cheat other merchants, but it is little of my concern.

*Otherday, 25th of Eleventhmonth, 1533 ER*

Lukkar has left with Zuridah and Sydnius to go to Highkeep. No doubt this is connected to his conversation with the pech yesterday.

Kwaku's council is coming on apace. In addition to his dog, horse, monkey, griffon, crocodile and wolverine, Synius and Zuridah have managed to find him a boar, a hawk, two rats and an owl. Kwaku has also inherited Irenke's wolf, giving him about half of the Pack in total. The mammoth, zombie and hydra should be interesting though.

The cells below the great hall are almost complete now.

*Airday, 1st of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

Lukkar and the other two returned today. The goblin spoke to the steward of Highkeep but did not admit anything was wrong. The family have put together an expedition to go and look into the matter. I wish them luck.

*Night*

The night fey were back tonight. Luckily Sydnius was outside at the time and managed to alert us, his direwolf howling like a beast possessed. We had a short time to prepare, as we saw shadowed figures out in the grounds. Sakorat and Kwaku armoured us with their magic while the servants were locked in the cellar, guarded by Borsca and our other house guards.

 Outside of the mansion, Sydnius fled on his wasp from two draconic creatures without wings and we heard piping in the distance. The draconic creatures were about the height of a goblin, some sort of wyrm. Lukkar and Zuridah went downstairs to find skulks had got in through the windows and more wyrms smashed in the servant's door.

Deng leapt out an upstairs window and aided the direwolf against the two wyrms in the garden. Sydnius returned shortly and the kenku piper tried his magic on the salamander. It failed to work and the piper was brought down by scimiters, nothing left but black feathers. Between them they defeated the two wyrms, although the direwolf fell.

In the house we contended with skulks and more wyrms. One wyrm got upstairs but was not a match for me, another fled from Sakorat's magic and the last fell to Zuridah's double axe.
The skulks were evasive but only their leader was any danger. They appeared to be searching for our thralls, looking through rooms all around the house. Their leader injured me before it was driven off by Zuridah, fleeing with a few of the other skulks. Sakorat did manage to capture one of them, although he almost poisoned it to death with his magic.
Deng then chased away a group of bogans from the Temple of the Golden Lord, before the whole group went to aid Whistlesprings. They left me to guard the mansion.

When they returned they told of spriggans, kenku and bogans using fire to terrorize the town. A bulette which the night fey enchanted had breached the town's walls but the Company of the Valiant Blade slew it in short order. At this point the night fey fled once more.

*Fireday, 2nd of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

The townsfolk have set about rebuilding what was burnt down, and Sakorat has promised them the use of the lyre once it's magic has returned.

We questioned the skulk, which was lead by the piper, who in turn served a night fey lord called Orbaona. Lukkar seemed to remember the name from somewhere. She turns out to be a veiled lady, most likely a medusa. Still no idea why they have come out of the forest to terrorize others. The skulk knew nothing else of worth, so we have put it in a cell, probably to let it go in a couple of days.

Zuridah has made some sort of barbaric helmet out of the feathers of the kenku. Not a particularly worthy foe.

*Waterday, 4th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

A shaman of Monkey has arrived to advise Kwaku and help defend the Temple from the spirits of the fey. She is Ledoca, daughter of Arthyen

Life continues on. The mansion is almost all iron-clad around the entranceways. Soon we should be rid of the gremlins. No one has tried to employ us. Maybe they are hiring the Venturers of the Coin instead.

*Airday, 6th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

Much of the damage to the village has been repaird by the harp and Simeon. The amount of respect the townsfolk have for the Company of the Valiant Blade increases everyday.

The shaman has introduced Zuridah to one of the siv from Highkeep, although I am unsure why. Maybe they will teach her to walk on water or swamp.

Ledoca also spoke to us, carrying a warning from a friend of ours in the Forest of the Apes. 
We were not to oppose the night fey of Highkeep in the grand scheme of things. They were guessing it was Peregrina and seemed to have no intention of heeding the warning. Lukkar somehow managed to link Peregrina's warning to a Lavrin Greymantle. Not sure what he was on about.

*Airday, 11th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

Warriors from the Tower of Guardian Flame arrived and talked to Deng. They asked if he was willing to fight the multi-coloured skeleton in the Blackstone Hills known as Vaugn. I was keen but many of the others do not fancy a fight against the unliving. Another time then.
The actions of the night fey continue. We have heard of bandits, more abductions, more bacchae, increased tribute demands, some of the ancient night fey rousing themselves. Something must be done.

The expedition from Highkeep returned. In bits. Not all were accounted for.

*Waterday, 14th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

Dire news indeed. Blackvale has been destroyed. Survivors tell of a lone redcap axeman who slaughtered most of the villagers as they tried to defend themselves. Other night fey then burnt down the village. Lukkar remembers Blackvale, they once destroyed a shrine of the Dark near there. Much good it is to the villagers now.

*Otherday, 15th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

Sakorat's followers have a crude place to live now, with the harp of building providing much of the work. A low wall has been completed around the mansion and soon the whole temple-mansion-dwelling complex will be fortified.

*Waterday, 19th of Twelfthmonth, 1533 ER*

At last! A messenger has arrived from Highkeep. They want to speak to the Company of the Valiant Blade on a matter of importance. We get ready to ride there now, and I intend to take Borsca on our journey.

Hopefully they want us to take care of the goings on around Highkeep Forest. Otherwise we may have to take matters into our own hands.

*End of Session Eighteen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Waterday, 19th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

Three hours from Highkeep, Lukkar alerted us of a kenku which was watching us from among a group of rocks along the side of the road. It scurried away into a small wood and we grew alert for trouble.

At first all that confronted us was a lone tain atop a direwolf, demanding tribute for the use of the roads which he and his allies now claimed. He was heavily armed in chainmail, with shield, sling and waraxe, but Sakorat sent them both fleeing with one of his spells. Maybe it is time I learnt something of magic, if only to identify the enchantments of my foes.

After a few more minutes we were heard the sound of a spellcaster among the wood, so we responded in kind, Sakorat boosting us with powerful prayers and great confidence. As we advanced on the wood, a trio of tain on direwolves, previously hidden by magics, attacked us with slings and then unslung axes, intending more harm upon us. They were confronted by Deng, Lukkar and Zuridah, as well as the inept archery of Andruga.

As our warriors battled theirs, another group of tain, grown twice the size by magic and moving incredibly fast, attacked the rest of us, supported by the spells of another spear-carrying tain without armour, but with the many illusory apparitions common to spellcasters.

One direwolf was taken down by Lukkar's arrows, another managed to pull Deng to the ground briefly, but he struck one tain down from the floor and danced around the other wolf and rider. Zuridah caught a tain in a net, slaying mount and rider with help from the goblin and his dog.

Myself, Sakorat and Andruga were beset by more dangerous foes. The spellcaster summoned a bright, clinging dust which blinded one of the horses. Borsca wisely lead the horses out of danger, keeping them between herself and her foes. Sakorat halted over half in their tracks with his magic, calming them down. 
This lasted until one of the tain threw an exploding rock among us, breaking his concentration and injuring myself and Andruga. But it gave us enough time to prepare for the tain, as I injured one which was finished off by Sakorat. We now all engaged the tain warriors, the turning point coming when Sakorat drained the enemy mage of his magical defences, allowing Lukkar to pepper him with arrows and myself to cut him down from atop my horse. The rest of the tain fell in short order to Andruga, Deng, Lukkar and Zuridah. They were worthy foes but none escaped.

The few who survived we tied up and lay across the horsesl, taking them onto Highkeep for the swift justice no doubt awaiting bandits such as they.

We stripped them of valuable equipment, to fund our future journeys.

*Waterday, 19th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

We reached Highkeep in good time, and were welcomed within the walls. To my eyes it looked as if they were preparing for trouble. Townsfolk were carrying their weapons, little ones were kept off the street, gates were heavily guarded.

Highkeep guards took our bandit captives from us, promising swift justice. We were ushered into an audience with Lord Eurus HighKeep, kept less than half an hour admiring his family's trophies and ancestors.

We were under very heavy guard, with several priests and wizards watching for trouble, as well as many house guard. A young man who has seen his father slain by the forces of Eastcastle, he has many responsibilities to bear.

In short order, we were told that the blade Night's Return had been stolen from the HighKeep family. The first they knew of it was when the guardian of the blade committed suicide, leaving a note that she had lapsed in her duties. This missing blade is the cause of the unrest among the night fey around Highkeep Forest.

Years ago, the night fey lords of Highkeep Forest swore binding oaths on the blade, and when it came into the hands of the Highkeep's, they forced the night fey to keep within the borders of their woodland. If memory serves correctly, they gained it from another noble family, the BlackBlades, who had failed in their duty somehow. With the blade missing, there is nothing to stop the night fey from doing as they will.

Eurus wants us to retrieve the blade, which they believe to be somewhere in Highkeep Forest. They have no ideas as to who has it, the only information they could provide was of a group of humans in contact with Cerelia, a night fey lord based a few miles into the forest along the River Pride. Whoever stole the blade also took a rod of thunder of lightning, which we can keep if we find it. The additional offer of an intelligent bastard sword called Starclap and a magical pavillion worth tens of thousands of gold pieces, sealed the deal for the Company of the Valiant Blade

There was also mention of an expedition they had sent into the forest before they knew of the theft. None returned alive but several were missing. It was possible that there are some still alive with valuable knowledge for our cause.

We are to rest this evening and sort out any details with the steward, Kazrak Rivers. Deng and Lukkar know him from previous expeditions and he answered our queries quickly. Jarant Bantuak, a Priest of the Golden Lord, will contact Deng magically at every dusk in case of problems on either side.

This is a quest important to me, as whether we succeed may affect the night fey presence north of the Harrow for generations to come. May the Green grant me strength. Some of the others have gone into the city looking for supplies and other equipment. I need to have a talk with Borsca, to determine if she is ready for this journey.

*Otherday, 20th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

We left early in the morning, traveling straight into the forest, following a path lead by Syndius and Lukkar. A group of night fey started to trail us soon after we entered their domain, but they gave us no trouble. Our reputation has obviously spread among them. Borsca is with us, this will be her last journey with me before she strikes out on her own. We need all the aid we can get and hers is a strong heart.

After a few hours in Highkeep Forest we reached a mass of thorns as described to us in Highkeep. At the centre was a place holy to the night fey, amongst a maze of thorns. The thorns were strenghtened by some supernatural power, taking many sword blows to cut back. Deng and Zuridah braved the thorns, but were rewarded only with jagged cuts and scratches. When someone finally did a tour of the wall, we found an pathway free from briars. Sakorat questioned the wisdom of our scouts, for not looking around from the start. He did have a point, but it is not my place to say anything on the matter.

Within the twisting pathways we found flowers which gave off weakening poisonous spores. A lone redcap accosted us, fleeing into some hidden pathway among the briars, leaving a warning not to approach further. A few minutes later the same redcap ambushed us, using a two-bladed axe of strange make. 

He was a worthy opponent, taking down Deng and sorely wounding several others before he was slain by our unlikely warrior Andruga. There are few warriors who could hold their own against the entirety of the Company of the Valiant Blade, but he came very close. He used a strong poison on his blades, extracted from the bodies of the purple worm, a predator from the Deeps. Deng had no permanent injuries and we the healing power of the Green and the magics of Sakorat, we restored the party to a semblance of normality.

We found the centre of the maze without further difficulty, where a group of dancing kenku fled to the faerie world at the sight of us. In a briar cage we found Colum Prideborn, a house guardsman of the HighKeeps. The man was kept weak by poisons of the night fey, but we restored him enough that he could speak.

Colum had been part of the expedition sent by the HighKeeps to scout the forest. His group talked to a reaver named Miaska deep in Highkeep Forest. Soon after they were attacked by night fey and the reaver. Colum overheard that Lavrin had something to do with the attack and also the theft of Night's Return. She had some sort of help from HighKeep, a lizard spellcaster. Lukkar and Deng knew immediately who to suspect, which did not bode well.

Colum bears the marks of painful torture from the night fey, missing one eye and horrific burn marks. He will bear the scars on body and mind for the rest of his life. I may try to interest him in joining the followers of Sakorat should he make it through this. He would have reason to stand against the night fey.

We dug up the treasures of the redcap axeman and decided to return to Highkeep, where the traitor could be unmasked and Colum returned to his comrades.

*Otherday, 20th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

Late in the afternoon we returned to Highkeep, our rescued guardsman in tow. After a quick interview, the HighKeeps wasted no time, questioning and then restraining Odakota, the moej conjurer. What they uncovered was the scaled one's treachery, and the rod of thunder and lightning missing from the treasury, kept in a guarded box warded from magic. Lord Eurus agreed to let us keep the rod, as per our audience before. Sakorat was given the honour of using the rod, until such time as we sort out shares. In more peaceful times, maybe.

We decided to rest in Highkeep and continue our quest on the morrow. Lukkar went hunting maps of Highkeep Forest, but was not satisfied with what he found.

*Airday, 21st of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

Three hours after dawn saw us at the River Pride, which we followed into Highkeep Forest in the hope of locating a lord of the night fey. Deng's wounds were healed by the Highkeep priests before we left, and we were promised any scraps of information they could find from the moej traitor.

More kenku followed us, and Sydnius found signs of displacer beasts along our path. None disturbed us so we camped. The night fey danced near our camp again, with our salamander leader joining them, showing his dedication and focus on the task at hand.

Deng did tell us of a magical message he had received, one which made our quest even more pressing. Highkeep was under seige from the night fey.

*Fireday, 22nd of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

In the early hours, a host of bogans, a kind of winged goblin fey, surrounded our camp, driving the other night fey into hiding. We were met by a beautiful female in a formal dress, the night fey Cerelia we were looking for. Sakorat used his delicate tongue well, flattering her and gifting her with a silver diorama of monkeys the Company has kept for such an occasion. The bogans are her followers and servants, willing to do her bidding.

Cerelia told us of Lavrin and other goings-on in the forest. Our quarry appears to hide out with her apes, but there is no sign of Night's Return. What else she told us was of little use, but we never expected to hear what we sought from one of these twisted creatures.

*Evening*

Having survived the bogans, we chose one of our few leads, making hasty progress to reach a shrine to the Monkey God Lukkar and Deng had visited a year past. There we found a cycuri disguised as a baboon, calling herself Hajna. The older members had journeyed with her among the Towers of the Monkey Mage, and we made a bargain with her.

We traded our favour with the acolyte of the Monkey God, Tabor. In exchange we heard that Lavrin had given up Night's Return to Thrassius BlackBlade, a once-mortal faerie who guarded the ruins of Blackblade, in the centre of the forest. The sword was his once before and now he was the lord of the night fey here.

Now our quest is made simple. Take Night's Return from Thrassius.

*Earthday, 23rd of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

A night fey lord tried to turn us aside from our quest, sending two bogans to lead us to his court, bribing us with trinkets. The spriggan Idomeneus was impressive in his bejewelled armour, medusa consort and court, but could not turn us aside with mere threats and gifts. We left without wasting more words with the night fey.

*Midday*

Favour has not found us this day, for I have lost what I hold most dear. A forest dragon attacked us, most likely a minion of Idomeneus. It used illusions of medusas and treants to test our magics and waste our strength. It followed up with gouts of acidic gas and sapping magics, out-moving us as it could ignore the roots and thorns of the undergrowth around to strike where it wished. 

To my shame I succumbed to it's mystical fear, returning to find my daughter dead and the dragon beaten off by the others. The price for our quest is high. May Borsca's shade find peace and a better path in her next life. May the Green guard and nurture her. Her death will be avenged, one way or another.

*End of Session Nineteen*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Earthday, 23rd of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

I have kept the pain of my loss to myself. My current duty is to serve Sakorat and help deliver Night's Return to the HighKeep Family. The time for proper mourning is when this is over.

Andruga is currently scouting out the lair of the wounded dragon. A kenku named Lucius offered to lead us there in return for some trinkets gifted by other night fey. Under intense questioning from Deng he revealed that a massive spider served as a guard to this dragon. Laughingtail is the forest dragon's name, and it will not live to see the dusk.

*Afternoon*

Borsca is avenged!

Andruga returned to describe a spider with legs twice my own height, among a grove of trees which surrounded the web-covered entrance to Laughingtail's lair. The two goblins and Deng snuck up to lie in wait while the rest of us crept closer. The fight was swift, poisoning Andruga before it was brought down by arrows from both goblins and Sydnius on his wasp, with Deng striking the killing blow. The salamander has grown strong since the Battle of Southquarry.

Andruga was so weakened by the poison that he could not move. We left him on the edge of the grove, preparing for battle with the last of Sakorat's magic. Zuridah and the salamander took the lead, taking the brunt of Laughingtail's acidic gas as they charged into its lair. The dragon tried to slow us with magic, but that was not enough to stop the assualt of arrows and blades. Sakorat finished Laughingtail off with a crack of thunder and a bolt of lightning, using the rod we took from Odakota at Highkeep. 

And so my daughter's soul can find peace.

A thorough search of the cave revealed several thousand gold coins, a good number of gems, and some minor magical trinkets. Lucius took what he was promised and fled off into the trees. Zuridah wanted to skin Laughingtail but we did not have the time, wanting to find a place away from the lair to rest. So she settled for eyes and horns, claws and a few scales. I took no trophies from the beast.

Distributing the treasure and Andruga among the party to carry, Sydnius, Zuridah and Lukkar took little time to find us a place to rest about a mile from the lair, a clearing by a small brook. We set our watch and licked our wounds from the battles of the day.

*Waterday, 24th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

Sakorat's magic has restored Andruga and removed the last signs of spider poison. After seeing to the rest of the party with help from my power of the Green, it was decided by Deng to rest another day, with no opposition from the others. I can see the need but feel maybe we should press on. Night's Return is critical to the stability of the lands here.

As always in these accursed forests, a group of night fey is pestering us, mostly bogans, kenku and spriggans, dancing, singing and mocking us. Wretched creatures.

*Evening*

Some displacer beasts are about in the forest, awaiting any who wander from camp. I doubt they will be lucky this night. Sydius has taken the time to call another animal to his pack, a nasty looking bear-owl beast from the forest.

*Otherday, 25th of Twelthmonth, 1533 ER*

We fought another battle early this morning. As Sakorat finished his prayers, a human armoured in heavy plate and bearing the symbol of the Bringers of Ultimate peace hailed us. He traveled with four girillons and Deng noticed another hiding among the trees. Some of the Valiant Blade recognised the name of Vernus Halfsign, a competitor at the Challenge of the Monkey God and had made a deal with Peregrina.

He claimed to bear an offer from Lavrin Greymantle, offering us her favour and twenty thousand in gold if we were to turn back and leave the forest. He gave us a few minutes to discuss the offer but there was little to decide. Our oath was given and our quarry in sight.

Vernus did not take our refusal well, giving a shout of warning before drawing his sword and advancing with his girillons. His allies among the trees revealed themselves, the reaver we had seen and a panther moving as a cat the other. Lukkar later told me it was a forest guardian, a servant of the Monkey God. The reaver tried to bring down Zuridah with arrows, but should have picked a weaker target. The tain and Sydnius'es direwolf sprang among the trees, bearing down the reaver and taking her out of the fight in short order.

The girillons were barely more effective, two taken down by the shots from both goblins; another fled, it's mind warped by the naiad's bewildering magic; the last was struck down by Deng's dancing blades and lightning from Sakorat's new rod. Which left Vernus and the forest guardian.

Vernus surprised us all, going after Lukkar, who kept peppering him with arrows. At the same time the Bringer kept Andruga, Deng, Zuridah and Sydnius on his wasp at bay. I stayed near Sakorat, who had taken to the brook, helping with my bow where I could.

With his wolf lying bleeding from the forest guardian's arrows, Sydnius took to the trees on his wasp, battling the cat-ape among the branches. Vernus was worn down by many foes and hampered by Zuridah's net, lashing out at Lukkar's bow before the tain finished the business with her twin-axe in bloody fashion.

With Sydnius escaping his grasp and several archers targeting him, the sentinel chose the better part of valour and lost us among the tree-tops. After finishing off the last girillon, dazed by Sakorat's magic, the battle was ours.

We bound up the reaver, bringing her round to face Deng and Sakorat's questions. She told us little more than she worked for Lavrin, unconcerned for her predicament. We ended her sorry life when she would say no more. Among her possessions were many poisons and a myriad of strange equipment. There was more to her than met the eye.

It was decided to rest another day and night at the clearing. A decision I was against but was unwilling to voice, as I am not a full member of the Blade as the others are.
Tomorrow, on the first day of the year, we intend to enter the ruins of Blackblade.

*Airday, 1st of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

Our celebrations of the new year were sparse, with little reason for false hope. We knew that the ruins of Blackblade housed a deadly foe.

Three hours uneventful travel brought us to the ruins of Blackblade, a place destroyed a century and a half ago by the Regent's Guard, on the orders of the Regent. That title then signified the ruler of Sohal, but there has been no Regent for over 20 years. Most of the buildings had fallen far, torn down by night fey or the elements, overgrown by the power of the Green.

As Andruga snuck off to take a better look at the ruins, one of the night fey attacked without provocation. A mass of deadly thorns leapt up all around us, causing us all but wasp and its rider pain, until it was nullified and banished by Sakorat's prayers to the Lord of the Green Claw. I briefly caught sight of an old-looking fey with hair of thorns and vines and skin of bark. A Woodwose, deadly night fey with a mastery of wood, thorns and vines. Lukkar advanced briefly towards it, only to be stopped by another mass of thorns. I was trapped within, and soon the grass itself was clawing at me. I heard the battlecries of Zuridah, Syndius and Lukkar, and the prayers of Sakorat, which forced the night fey to flee to the fey realm.

After half an hour of hacking at thorns, myself, Andruga and Deng were set free. We are having a brief rest before moving on. Sakorat told me he observed Andruga jumping during the battle like a frog, leaping forty foot at a time. I have no idea how he has manifested this power. I'm not entirely sure I wish to know.
We are ready now. It is time to enter the heart of the ruins of Blackblade.

*Midday*

A few night fey were visible on our approach to the central towers of Blackblade, but none disturbed us. I believe our earlier exploits today warned them off. Andruga and Sydnius directed us around several long vined plants known as "assassin trees". Nasty things, but part of the Green nonetheless.

A lone man awaited us in the ruins of one of the towers. Why he chose to face us alone I have no idea. He wore armour and shield emblazoned with the old symbol of the BlackBlade family, and rode atop a black faerie steed with a single lance-like horn atop it's brow. A large black hound the size of a direwolf glared at us from beside its master. This was the lord of the night fey here, the faerie guardian of Blackblade, and last of his name, Thrassius BlackBlade. The wielder of Night's Return.

He gave a stark warning which we chose to ignore, and battle ensued. As we gathered together to receive one of Sakorat's spells, BlackBlade's magic called up a green mist of choking gas, from which most of us staggered unharmed, except for Andruga and most of Sydnius'es pack. Zuridah, Deng and Sydnius on his wasp surged forward, Lukkar supporting with his archery, all of us blessed by Sakorat's prayers. BlackBlade was protected by several defensive magicks, and he was clearly an experienced warrior. He called down curses on several of our own combatants, although only Sydnius succumbed. In short order, his hound and then mount fell before our fury, with Andruga and myself joining the fray and Sakorat summoning the lightning from the rod of power he bore.

Thrassius, enraged by our efforts, set about us with a fury, felling Zuridah and running his sword through the unlucky Andruga, another victim on the road of adventure. But he had not stopped the veterans of the Company of the Valiant Blade, for between Deng's blades and Lukkar's arrows, he fell to our combined strength, the last goblin finishing the task. Where Thrassius fell, a thorn bush sprang up, made of blades black as night, a reminder of his passing.

We spent little time in celebration, with night fey gathering near. With Night's Return in our possession, and the other spoils of war taken from the faerie lord, we fled the ruins with the body of our fallen companion.

A few hours took us well down the Old Blackblade Road towards Whistlesprings, and we camped still inside Highkeep Forest.

*Night*

Some droonies visited us earlier this evening, seeming to know we carried Night's Return, but staying only a short time in their spriggan forms. They are cursed fey, spending most of thier lives haunting roads in the form of horses, only able to spend a short hour each night in their natural form of the spriggans they once were. But night fey they still are, tricky and cruel.

Deng gave us some disturbing news when the droonies left. He had not received a message from Highkeep. Foreboding news indeed.

*Fireday, 2nd of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

Our efforts have been in vain! At Whistlesprings we were told of the fall of Highkeep, ravaged by hordes of night fey lead by iron trolls. There was tell of HighKeeps who had survived and fled towards Southwatch, but Lord Eurus was seen defending his keep to the death.

After gathering provisions, Southwatch is where we now head. May the Green grant us strength.

*Earthday, 3rd of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

We make good time towards Southwatch. There are still many tales of misdeeds done by the night fey. Having Night's Return is not enough to stop them. Someone with strength must hold it and command them. Let us see if the HighKeeps who remain are those people.

Deng is talking of settling down at Nightjewel Mansion, his work done. It will be a blow to us if he does, as a founding member of the Company of the Valiant Blade.

*Otherday, 5th of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

At Southwatch we rest tonight. Lady Fulvia HighKeep took Night's Return, giving us the sword Starclap as payment. They had lost the magical pavilion in flight from Highkeep, but we did not force the issue.

The HighKeep family is ruined. Most of their retainers are dead, their castle razed to the ground, their people living in terror of the night fey. Only two of the family live, with one of them driven half-mad by hatred. I do not see them prospering in the future.

Fulvia has trouble holding Night's Return, for she is no warrior. Their fate seems to be in the hands of the SouthWatch family. Maybe they are not worthy of continuing their rule, for they have failed in their charge.

*Airday, 6th of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

I held a memorial for Andruga and we are sorting out our shares of the rewards from the last adventure. I plan to have a sword of cold-iron forged, with enchantments laid which harm the night fey. They must be driven from Highkeep, and it is my task to try.

Deng has announced his retirement from the Company of the Valiant Blade. We gather now to choose a new leader. It will likely be Sakorat, as he has the force of personality to manage a group such as this. Lukkar is a founding member, but a goblin is not suitable to guide a renowned group as ours. Sydnius had no interest but in his beasts, and the tain ha no interest beyond battle.

*Waterday, 9th of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

We rest and train now, awaiting our next quest. More people come to worship at Sakorat's feet, knowing little of him but the chance to rise to glory. Fawning and pathetic. They disgust me.

What is to happen to the lands of Highkeep now? Many of it's people are fleeing, and no doubt others will wish to use it for their own end. Without a strong hand, I see it falling to ruin and banditry, with outlaws, warlocks and worse gathering there. Maybe my duty has changed, maybe we can make a difference here. May the Green guide my Blade.

*End of Session Twenty*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

After this stage, the party are now

*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 9 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Sakorat*, naiad male brought up among humans from Bukon, Cleric 10 of Tunli and the Lord of the Green Claw
*Sydnius, son of Arthyen*, human male of the Horse Beastclan, Ranger 4 / Packlord 6
*Zuridah, daughter of Ismah*, tain female of the Hydra Beastclan, Tain Paragon 3 / Fighter 7

with one NPC:

*Shegall Harrowborn*, human male from Sohal, Champion of the Green 8

and one retired leader:

*Deng of the Sudjai*, salamander male from the Kethor Wastes, Scout 5 / Elk Totem Warrior 2 / Dervish 3


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

The story is now restored back to where it was before the ENWorld crash, when it had about 2000 views. Thanks to all who have reached this stage 

Time for the update from last session.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Otherday, 15th of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

Most of us remain in Southwatch, training and spending our moneys. Sydnius pursues a second owlbear to add to his pack of beasts, while Lukkar continues his dealings with the Redroad Trading Coster.

Metabus HighKeep headed towards the remains of Highkeep today, with a few of his retainers and Night's Return. He plans to force the night fey to honour their oaths and leave this land in peace. I wish him luck.

After a meeting of the remaining Valiant Blade, Sakorat has been made official leader, with Lukkar acting as deputy. At least this means that our company will have good publicity, and lots of it.

*Airday, 21st of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

Today we heard confirmation of disturbing rumours. The valhenu have abandoned their borderforts on the edge of Highkeep and are building new ones on the eastern edges of Southwatch. They say that the pact they made with the Regent of Sohal was to protect the borders of Sohal, and they no longer see Highkeep as a part of Highkeep. It is too ruined, ravaged by the night-fey, with it's noble family reduced to the charity of others. 

Their new patrols roam the eastern edge of the Marsh of the Greenking, along some of the River Whistle and east of the Harrowmoor. Nightjewel Mansion is now the eastern border of Southwatch.

I have heard other rumours, of night fey in the Harrowwood. If the rumours prove true, that should be the next place to visit for the Company of the Valiant Blade

*Waterday, 24th of Firstmonth, 1534 ER*

Lady Fulvia HighKeep has left with a small entourage, heading north to other Sohalese City-States, hoping to find aid from Whiteblade, Sunkeep, Starcastle or Northwatch. May the Green watch her path.

There is news of a sage to the west, in Blackwatch, looking for adventurers to travel into the Deepswamp. The others are considering it, although I am advocating a stand against the fey of the Harrowwood.

*Airday, 1st of Secondmonth, 1534 ER*

The fools! They are considering an offer from Mehi of the Redroad Trading Coster. He wants to forge a new trade route to Eastwatch in Bukon. Obviously he wants to set up some sort of black-market trade operation. Do they not see he is driven by greed and avarice. Have they not heard the tales of bandits from Eastcastle, undead from the Blackstone Hills and spies from Bukon. 

Some of us have returned back to Nightjewel Mansion, where we can see the state of Highkeep for our own eyes. Now the other offer they consider is from that damned siv. Kwaku wants us to get a hydra from the Deepswamp, for his misguided attempt to gain a council of the Pack. I must make them see the path the Green has set for us.

*Earthday, 3rd of Secondmonth, 1534 ER*

Sakorat has recruited a new member for the Company of the Valiant Blade. Ijiru is a wizard from Mejan, a quiet man who keeps himself to himself. I trust him about as much as I would a kenku with my sword. 

We have heard tales from the border of Southwatch with the Forest of the Apes. The Monkey Beastclan gather there, building something beneath a massive pavilion, keeping the inquisitive away. Another construction goes ahead in the Harrowmoor, to do with an earth genie in alliance with the Cult of the Monkey God. Undoubtedly bad news, yet the others showed little concern.

*Earthday, 8th of Secondmonth, 1534 ER*

The time has come. It is with sadness that I must leave the Company of the Valiant Blade. This will be my last entry into the journal, bar a miraculous return. 

The others do not have the same vision as I. They plan to head west to Blackwatch, to take on the task with this sage, and find a hydra for Kwaku. I will head to the Harrowwood and see what can be done to the fey there. Sakorat has let me take four of his followers with me, sturdy warriors who will be tempered by what is to come.

Since we have joined the Company of the Valiant Blade, over half a year ago, the naiad's star has risen, gaining magical power and inner strength. His followers are many and his influence expands. Only yesterday a playwright visited him, wanting to write a script for the rescue of Night's Return, with Sakorat leading the Company of the Valiant Blade in it's greatest hour. Not an entirely accurate account.

I go now to say my farewells to the group, to fierce Zuridah, to valiant Deng, to dangerous Lukkar, to wandering Sydnius, to smiling Kwaku and to Sakorat, in whose hands their destiny lies. I once again say my goodbyes to those who fell on our path, to brave Irenke, to misguided Aquotl, to beloved Borsca and to noble Andruga, who I long misjudged. 

Farewell my companions, may the Green guide your path.

Shegall Harrowborn, Warrior of the Green


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*Day number ten of secondmonth*

Kwaku read book. Kwaku like what Shannow write. He like Green like Kwaku. Kwaku not write here long. Kwaku find other to give book to. Kwaku not travel with others and he not give book to Lukkar. Goblin still not look at Kwaku in right way. And he still have dogs and not monkeys.

Kwaku have good life. Kwaku live in big room in mansion and Council of Pack grow big. There now Boar and Bat and Griffon and Owl and Raven and Toad and Badger and Wolf and Falcon and Rat and Raven and Bear and Crocodile and Hawk and Horse and Monkey and Spider. They all lead by Chol. He talking Wolverine. 

Kwaku only need few more members of Pack and Council complete. Merchant from Mejan help him get Lion and Panther and Tiger. Others go to Deepswamp to get Hydra. Then Kwaku go to Northlands and get last of Pack. Life good for Kwaku.

Kwaku try to find other to write in book. They never write as good as Kwaku though. Kwaku wise now. He speak to all of Pack. Moon Lord get jealous of Pack. Maybe Kwaku buy him something so he not keep magic from Kwaku.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 13, 2006)

*In the calender of the southern lands, this is the Eleventh day of the Secondmonth of 1534 Elemental Reckoning*

These are the writings of Melof, son of Talek, scion of the Tiger beastclan, strongest warriors of the Northlands. My mother was Ourdylyc, daughter of Kerenza, almost a queen among our people, known for her greatest deed, the humbling of cave giant and goblin tribes at the Battle of the Bloody Valley.

I have been hired by the Redroad Trading Coster to guard the leader of the Company of the Valiant Blade, the naiad Sakorat. I can't say I've served one of the water-kin before, but he has a reputation for finding glory and wealth. If some of it passes to me, so much the better. He is a priest of the Lord of the Green Claw and the warrior Immortal Tunli, neither of which I know much of or care to find out about.

He and his company head west to the Sohalese city-state of Blackwatch, to find a sage for further journeyings. I like Blackwatch. They pay their mercenaries well, they understand the right of plunder and the joy of battle. 

Sakorat seems to understand mercenaries too. I put on the dumb warrior from the north act, which the southerners nearly always fall for, but the naiad saw right through it. We had a brief conversation, where I made it clear my duty was to protect him and him alone. After an offer of a half-share in the company's plunder, I expanded my duty to a selected few of the others too. Tiger has blessed me well here.

The others of the Company are a mixed lot, and most seemed to fall for my act, with a low opinion of my wisdom and judgment, taking me for the savage I try to be. Lukkar is the veteran of the group, a goblin hunter I could do well to watch. Sydnius, son of Arthyen is a scion of Horse, a brother of Tiger. He rides a wasp and keeps two bears with the heads of owls as his allies in battle. Ijiru is the newest of the Company, a weakling wizard from Mejan, soft of voice and no doubt weak of heart. Battle will bring out the truth. The last, Irenke, daughter of Ismah is a tain fostered to the Hydra beastclan. She has said little as yet, under some kind of illness, keeping herself to herself.

Kwaku, a frog-man priest of the Pack, gave me this journal before we set off, explaining much of its contents. It is my duty to record the journeys and trials of the Company of the Valiant Blade. Tiger grant my time with them is longer that some.

*In keeping with the writings of Shegall Harrowborn, this is Waterday, 11th of Secondmonth*

We passed through the city of Southwatch today, sadly not staying to drink and sample the finer things in life. A weak city, forced to submit at the Treaty of Greenbarrows along with Highkeep. I was on the winning side that time, paid by the Lord of Eastcastle, known to these unfortunates as the Tyrant of Eastcastle. 

So far I have kept to myself. Until they have proven themselves in battle, I have little to say to any except Sydnius. They have shown some balls, choosing the Bandit's Road through to Hopebridge instead of the long route past Whiteblade lands. Probably a good thing, as I've slain many of that family's guardsmen in the recent wars.

*Evening of Earthday, Seventeenth day of Secondmonth, year of 1534*

They have proven themselves in battle tonight.

We camped in a small traveler's lodge, off the road and not far from the Deepswamp where the siv roam. Small lizard-creatures crept up on us under the dark of the moon, using magic to guide their bolts of metal. 

On the edge of the campsite I battled larger lizards with a sickening stench, alongside Lukkar on his dog, Sydnius on his wasp and the two owlbears. Ijiru used magics to grant us the speed of Hawk and Sakorat blessed us with the power of the Immortals. Our foes soon fell to our blades, except for one larger snake-humanoid, which was stronger than the others. But its' enchantments failed along with its courage, Sydnius felling it with his axe as the creature tried to flee our wrath. Lukkar chased after the crossbow wielding lizards, but they quickly disappeared, leaving the field of battle in our hands. 

The naiad was using some magic on me to aid in battle, creating a link where he took much of my pain onto himself. It greatly aided us, but if he were the warrior and I the priest, I would not take the pain of a mercenary.

Not a battle to write into the ballads, but one more on the path to glory.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 14, 2006)

*Midday of Earthday, Twenty-second day of Secondmonth*

After swift travel along the Bandit's Road, yesterday saw us in the free town of Hopebridge, on the edge of Blackspider Wood. It is a den of thieves, cut throats, warlocks and swords-for-hire. The law is kept by mysterious forces and strangers are watched by floating skulls. I saw a few of my comrades from the last few years, mercenaries from my own clan and others from Falcon, and Horse. They told me someone in Hopebridge was hiring and paying good gold, but sadly I am under contract to Sakorat. Maybe another time.

The others were not keen to stay and we soon headed on. The sort of place Lukkar could make a home in, and maybe Sakorat. But not the others.

*23rd of Secondmonth*

Today we saw four grey renders guarding a small cat. Sydnius talked of luring the cat off to have the renders guard us. An idea with merit, but the others thought it might be too dangerous. I could see that too. There was talk of packs of grey renders being known in the Deepswamp, up to thirty strong. If they don't find us, we won't find them.

*Evening, Otherday, 25th of Secondmonth*

Today saw me continue my savage warrior charade, as we reached the village of Blackcreek and the sage Demetrios. The doddering old man hired us, telling us some meandering tale about a cult which used a black flame in the swamp. He wants to put out the black flame, but needs some nuts roasted in them to make his magic potion. Not really sure what he was on about, and nor did the others. However, after some fast-talking by Sakorat, he increased on the first offer in magic artefacts, and a bargain was struck. We're the second adventuring groups he's hired. The other one didn't come back.

The tower is a couple of days in the swamp, not used by the cult for a hundred years. Apparently they were destroyed by an armed mob from Westwatch. But as both the cult and the Westwatches are no more, no one seems to know much about it. 

Some wizard of the Red Conclave called Torith was using it a year ago, but no-one has seen him for months. A massive beacon of light has been visible from the tower, no-one knows its source. Torith's  apprentice apparently went out there with some hired help, no doubt to loot the place.

He has hired another magister to go along with us, a pale-faced weak looking old man by the name of Kapix. If he lives through the swamp I'd be amazed, though I have been wrong before.

*Midday, 1st of Thirdmonth, 1534 Elemental Reckoning*

The Deepswamp is a miserable, damp, murky hole of a place, where the siv live. It is also our home for the next week or so. The water often comes up to neck level, but Lukkar and Sydnius seem capable guides. The old man has disturbed us all with coughing and strange glances. The animals avoid him, seemingly scared for some reason.

For now we follow the beacon of the tower, keeping watch for hydras, crocodiles and packs of gray renders.

*2nd of Thirdmonth*

Kapix used his first proper spell today, exploding a ball of fire among a pack of blood-sucking bird-like pests. They didn't disturb us after that, serving only as food for other predators. He still coughs alot though.

*Midday of Wateday, 4th of Thirdmonth*

A patrol of siv stopped us near to Torith's Tower, claiming the lands in the name of King Yiss. As we don't want the lands, Kapix spoke to them, granted safe passage by a bribe of a bright pendant. 

Compared to other siv I have seen, they were actual savages, carrying clubs, slings and no armour. No doubt they are still deadly, using kicks and punches in place of swords. They also have the advantage of terrain, walking on the swamp like it was a cobbled path. Plus there are only seven of us, and several thousand of them. Nothing like numbers to even it up.

*Afternoon of Waterday, 4th of Thirdmonth*

We followed an old road for the last few hundred feet to the tower, crossing a couple of bridges to reach some gate-house. Sydnius had a quick flyover on his wasp and fled from a wyvern nesting in the roof of the main keep. 

At the gate-house we met some Sohalese scum, who didn't want us around here. An attack on the base of the tower ensued, lead by myself and supported by a ball of fire and other magics from Kapix, arrows from the goblin, unknown spells from Ijiru and Sydnius on a solitary attack of the top of the tower. Two humans tried to attack from horseback, but that soon proved futile. One tried to get away through a trapdoor, but Ijiru proved this an unwise idea, scorching the guard's nether regions as he tried to haul himself up. We left him curled on the floor, oblivious to all around. 

A group of naiad crossbowmen and human guards awaited us on the second storey, but a prayer from Sakorat sent them into chaos, fighting one another and babbling incoherently. I butchered them as they deserved.

Then we heard the ones remaining in the top storey had a prisoner. Assuming it was Sydnius and not yet wanting him to depart our company, we have stopped briefly to resolve the matter.

*End of Session Twenty-One*


----------



## el-remmen (May 14, 2006)

Hmm, I suddenly got curious to look at this thread and once I read the background and started reading about Salamanders and Pech I was downright intrigued, but the actual entries. . . I would recommend putting paragraph breaks between each paragraph (it looks like you may have started doing that more later on, but I did not look too close as I don't want to spoilerize myself ) because as it is very difficult to read -at least for me anyway, though I think others might agree.

Anyway, really cool background stuff and I am interested in seeing how this plays out.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 15, 2006)

Edited whole thread, breaking down blocks of text into more manageable pieces. 

Also added indicators of time of day for latter entries where multiple entries occurred in a day.

Back to an update now.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 15, 2006)

*Evening of Wateday, 4th of Thirdmonth*

It was indeed Sydnius that the brigands held. Kapix spoke to them and negotiated a deal. We would let them leave and they were to leave Sydnius at the second bridge along the causeway. If it Sydnius was dead, then we would follow them and butcher them all. A fair trade.

We saw them take our comrade's body away from the gatehouse and leave it at the agreed place. It could have been a hard fight still. There was one plate-armoured human carrying another body, one priest in robes indicating allegiance to the Lord of the Green Claw, a siv warrior, the human archer from the top level and two other bandits in scale. 

We let them go unmolested and collected the Horse beastclansman's body. He was missing his sword, a powerful weapon which could take the form of bow or sword or any other weapon the wielder desired. If he survives, Sydnius may learn to curb his recklessness.

We secured the gatehouse, taking shelter in one of the top rooms. Zuridah lead the owlbears into the lower stable, leaving them to feast on the corpses of the fallen and guard our backs.

A thorough search of our temporary home turned up a book of spells, a gem and a small amount of gold, as well as the weapons and armour of our foes. After making sure none of the fallen would make it to the next day, we prepared to rest.

*Morning of Otherday the 5th*

Our night was disturbed only by movements on the roof. Nothing disturbed us and we had no need to investigate, returning to our slumbers. 

The old man's cough seems to have gone, throwing off whatever malady the Deepswamp had infected him. But in it's place Sakorat, Ijiru and Andruga appear to have gone down with some deadly fever which we cannot treat. Zuridah and Kapix are determined to continue the exploration of these ruins, alongside the now conscious Sydnius. I will be at their side, lest I forfeit my half-share of any plunder.

Our wounded tracker soon located his wasp and, with owlbears in tow, the exploration began. Three statues were to be seen on top of our gate-house, identified by Kapix as gargoyles, creatures from the earthen planes. They watched us for a short while before flying off. A wise choice.

Much of the walls around the keep had collapsed, and most of the buildings were falling down, covered in swamp weeds and worse. As we surveyed one tower still intact, we were hailed by a human female, dressed for travel. Swords were readied but after a few words we determined she was no threat.

Her name was Lera Truehilt, a hunter from Sohal who had lost her companions, fleeing from a pack of grey renders. She was the lucky one then. Lost in the swamp, a group of armoured men had directed her here. A very familiar group to us, identical to our friends from yesterday. She offered her aid for a day, as a priest of Cepheus, Lord of the Hunt, in return for an equal share. To my gall, the others agreed. Prayers to her fey patron healed the Horse warrior of his injuries.

Zuridah brought down the sturdy door with one mighty kick, revealing webbing and two giant spiders within the tower. A ball of fire from Kapix removed the webbing and crippled the spiders. The tain crushed one against the wall and the second got caught in a beam of light from our new comrade as it attempted to flee. 

I was impressed. These people didn't go for a gentle touch. My regard for all of them is the better for it.

A brief search of the tower turned up nothing new, and we finished our tour of the outer buildings. We did catch sight of green mists the size of a man, floating into the main keep. Kapix called them vampiric mists, creatures which surround their victims and drain his blood. To be avoided then

The last item of interest was a pit the width of four human men among the ruins of a section of wall. As deep as it was wide, there were signs of tunnels from the bottom, and the sounds of creatures speaking the tongue of earth. We are leaving it alone in favour of the central keep.

*Afternoon of the 5th*

After a brief rest, we made ready to enter the main keep. It is fifteen paces square and four floors high, with a sizable section of the roof collapsed, one corner of the third and fourth floors destroyed by the green beacon which guided us here. Narrow stairs lead up to 2 wooden planks which provided access to the entrance of the second floor. That was our route in.

At the gatehouse we glimpsed a trio of giant lizard-creatures, like those which attacked us on the Bandit's Road. We made the quick decision to avoid them and press into the central keep. We had caught glimpses of people within the keep, and assumed a hostile reception after our encounter the day before. Kapix and Lera prepared a few spells and Zuridah lead the way in, with the owlbears guarding our rear.

The way in was well defended, Zuridah fighting her way past two tentacled giant centipedes, a portcullis, burning oil and a shape-shifting guardian to get to the inner guardians. The defenders were lead by a magi and his bodyguard, catching several of us in balls of fire and an exploding rock. The shape-shifting creature had some sort of coating over it, snatching away Lera's shield. It then pushed Kapix and our new comrade down 20 feet before trying to flee along the outside of the wall, disguising itself as decorations. Kapix claims he weakened and blinded it with his magic. Maybe he did.

Sydnius was overcome with the blindness of Bat again, deciding to try and find a way in through the roof on his overgrown wasp. He disturbed the wyverns we had seen before and soon fled, his loyal steed bleeding and torn from talons and stings. Only Horse can know what has come into his mind. Maybe Crocodile haunts his dreams. He did manage to batter the shape-shifter to death as it hid against the outer wall.

The rest of us, lead by Zuridah, made our way into the inner keep. The enemy magi concealed himself with his magic, The tain battled with the magi's guard, a large human in plate, with sword and shield. She inflicted grievous wounds on her foe, Kapix finishing off the task, calling up tentacles from the ground around most of us. The old man's creatures took down the guard before the magi banished them once more. 

The battle had turned as our unseen foe fled Zuridah's fury and Kapix's greater power. His last minion, a cave giant, was caught in a hail of ice and then cut down by the tain. Upstairs we found a servant's body, no more pouring oil down on us, having been crushed by chunks of magical ice. There was also the escape route of the enemy magi, who we assume got out through the upper levels. 

Lera restored our battered bodies and we put our wounded foes to the sword. Among the plunder was an enchanted helmet and a magical sword, both from the human guard. Two vampiric mists emerged from another room to feast on the fallen, leaving us be as we left them to their meal. Our one casualty is the wasp, overcome at last by the wyvern's sting.

Kapix proved his mastery of dark arts by making use of the cave giant's body. A ritual caused it's bones to rise in his service, shedding its flesh and organs. Its eyes glow with an eerie light and it talks in a disturbing screech, warning the old man of how it will slay him. So far Kapix will die in hideous pain, his flesh used as a mat, his head fed to the swamp creatures. Kapix didn't seem too disturbed, although slightly annoyed it wouldn't obey his commands to keep quiet.

A search of the second and third chambers revealed a bedchamber, closets of clothes, a library of books and the workplace of an alchemist. Much of the vials and potions are of value, Zuridah is hoarding all of the books and Kapix cackling over a large book of spells. One cabinet of hardened glass, which the tain smashed down, contained twelve other books of interest, to be perused once Kapix has countered any magical defences on them

We also turned up three ivory keys, which correspond to some sort of circular platform with runes upon it. I have no understanding of it, but the others think it will lead to the black flame we search for. Again, we leave it for now.

During our search we were disturbed by a glowing light which attacked the owlbears still outside. It fled when we rushed down to it, but we suspect it lairs in the well from the kitchen on the second floor. Another place we can't easily explore without some sort of enchantment. 

As the day wore on Lera took her leave, deciding to chance the swamp with our directions. She took the magical sword as her share, fair in everyone's eyes. I wish her luck, though the brothers of Hydra and Crocodile are more likely to greet her than human lands again.

Our last exploration of the day was the larder on the first floor. Three giant stinking lizard-creatures had managed to get down there. Zuridah lead the way again, slaying all three with aid from my blade, the Horse beastclansman's arrows and the old man's spells. There was little of worth down there, but we did uncover a shaft leading far down below the  keep.

Now we rest in the bedroom and library of the Keep, talking of where to explore next. The wyverns are still upstairs, the shaft from the larder could lead to the Deeps and there is still the pit out by the wall. We have yet to investigate the massive beacon on the second floor and the wisp is still around. Kapix is keen to look at the runes come tomorrow, and the magi may still be active. Sydnius wants to try to attract a hydra from the swamp to serve him, and the tain mentioned a brief foray into the swamp to appease the curse of her kind.

With luck some of our companions will overcome their fever, as tomorrow could be another dangerous day. And if that skeletal giant isn't quiet, it may spend it's days alone in a larder.

*End of Session Twenty-Two*


----------



## DeGlove (May 18, 2006)

Oh dear, how much did he spend on that weapon?   and he wants to replace the wasp with a Hydra? That should be... interesting... at least Kwaku'll be pleased.
There;s a key puzzle? Hmm... I've done enough thinking this week, I'll wait for someone else to work it out 

Wyverns, Earth creatures, will'o'wisp... still plenty left to kill then, that's the main thing


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 20, 2006)

*Night of Otherday the 5th*

Something tried to enter my dreams tonight. A force filled with hate for one of the others, driven by vengeance from a far away place. I felt it was trying to get to another, to wreak some sort of havoc.

Knowing nothing of fighting such things, I give thanks to Raven that I awoke before it consumed me. Before we parted, I gazed briefly through its eyes. Among some sort of ruins, it battled two humans and a salamander with a goblin and naiad looking on. The last I saw was the goblin raising his bow with an arrow nocked.

One of the humans bore a resemblance to Sydnius, while the goblin and naiad looked like others of my travelling companions. I did not recognise the others. 

I am sure this creature will return, and we will make ready for it.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 22, 2006)

*Airday, 6th of Thirdmonth*

Before dawn, Lukkar and Zuridah travelled out into the swamp for a short walk to sate the tain's curse of wanderlust. They returned, having seen a figure riding some sort of griffon or other flying beast out there. For now we wait while Sydnius calls upon the spirit world to provide him with another beast for his pack. 

The swamp fever of the others appears to have passed. All are well and we are keen to continue exploring the ruins here. Zuridah has been looking through many of the books, searching for anything of interest.

*Afternoon of the 6th*

The latest beast friend of Sydnius is another creature of the Pack, a hydra with five heads. For now it sits outside of the keep, as the thing cannot easily get inside. We have investigated the books from the cabinet yesterday. Sakorat was able to tell that they were all magical, and I refused to have anything to do with them.

They took turns in opening them, taking few precautions. One tried to crush the naiad's mind, another went blank after Ijiru read it and he will not say what it contained. Another was consumed in an explostion of fire, two contained spells for Kapix, one detailed a ritual to animate some sort of unliving creature, and the others were books on the former gods, the life-cycle of some creature called a beholder, notes about leadership and a detailed analysis on marsh fevers.

The helmet from the human guard yesterday was also magical. And bore some sort of curse, which Kapix has found out. He cannot remove it and does not seem as aware of things as normal. His own foolish fault. Another may be able to remove it with their magics.

For now we prepare to slay the wyverns living up on the roof.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 27, 2006)

*Evening of the 6th*

Since I last wrote has been my most trying time with the Company of the Valiant Blade. This place seems to change their very natures.

The wyverns were overcome in a few short moments, by the strength of Zuridah and Sydnius, the arrows of Lukkar and by fire summoned by Kapix. There was nothing else of interest in the uppermost level, so we cleared a path to see more of the green beacon that shines far into the sky.

Sakorat was brought to his knees by the power of beacon when he called on his patrons to let him feel its magic. Some tests with broken bits of wood and metal showed that it greatly sped the ravages of time, rusting iron in minutes. The tain dragged the body of one of the still breathing wyverns to the light to see what would happen. It aged rapidly and within a few minutes had died. The corpse continued to shrivel and decay within the beacon.

Several minutes later we heard a roar from the swamp and a strange sight met our eyes. A white scaled wingless dragon thrashed about among the waters, over twice the size of one of the wyverns. Kapix knew of it as a tundra-wyrm, native to the Northlands I know as home and surely never seen in the Deepswamp. After we watched for a few minutes, the creature slunk away into the waters.

Thinking it was something to do with the beacon the other living wyvern was dragged to the light and we waited. Sure enough, when this one had decayed and a few minutes had passed, a dragon with burnished radiant gold scales appeared, not much larger than myself. This one appeared to be a sun dragon, also not native to these lands. It flew away after circling the beacon.

The beacon is connected in some way to the spirit world, stealing their soul from one body and creating it within another. I want nothing more to do with this, as mortals should not meddle in these matters. 

After these unusual events, we decided to explore the ways beneath the keep, following a tunnel down from the larder. We found several uninhabited rooms and another trapdoor, which we have yet to explore. Beyond were several barred cells of what was once a prison, haunted by a restless spirit, which Kapix bound to his will with arcane power. 

The spirit was once a cultist of the Black Flame, but has lost most of its mind. The old man could get little sense from it, and left it to guard the place it haunts. Among the cells we found some minor magical trinkets and a hidden tunnel, leading to caves beyond. We heard the sounds of cave giants beyond, and made ready to do battle.

Zuridah charged out first, hacking down one only to find many more of the brutes beyond. She fled back to the arrows of Lukkar on his hound and Sydnius, bereft of his beasts. Sakorat used his prayers to strengthen us and bewilder several of the giants. Ijiru aided with bolts of fire, burning at least two to the ground. The old man collapsed some way back down the tunnel, playing no part in the battle.

They were lead by a trio of larger giants with putrid orange skin. Lukkar, Sydnius, Zuridah and Sakorat battled their kind at the Battle of Southquarry, allies of the siv known as swamp giants. Under their direction, most of the cave giants retreated to the back of the cave, pelting us with rocks.

It did them little good, as bolts of flame, the goblin's arrows, Sakorat's prayers, the tain's axe and the staff of Sydnius fell them one by one. One cave giant turned on its leaders during the fighting for no reason, slain by the swamp giants but giving us the time to secure victory. Two of the swamp giants tried to flee to the surface, but one was cut down by the tain, resulting in just one who got away.

Kapix claims he took part in the battle, using dark magic to possess the body of one of the giants. I doubt his word. The old man is just lazy and a coward, trying to avoid strong foes. Lukkar had his doubts though, as he felt some force battling his mind during the battle. Just goblin fears, most likely.

In several sacks we found a large amount of coin, although Ijiru was disappointed with the find. There was a siv in one of the caves, a captive of the giants. It was from the tribe of King Yiss, and we refused to let it go. There were other plans for the giants who still lived, as well as the siv.

Returning to the beacon, we dragged up the bodies of those giants who still lived, feeding them to the light. In the space of an hour all were reborn, several into bodies of spike covered, hulking lizard-giants known as braxat and native to Bukon. There was also a two-head giant, a giant of the sandy desert and two water giants, both standing over three times the height of a man.

Several of the giants came to the edge of the keep, disappearing down the pit which lead to the caverns of the cave giants. The others seemed slightly concerned by this, as these new  bodies are stronger forms than before and pose a greater threat.

The siv was given as sacrifice, as was an owlbear. Then, overcome by madness, Synius threw himself into the light. We watched as his visage aged, but no years of wisdom came to his eyes. When his body breathed its last, our eyes turned out into the dismal marsh, awaiting his rebirth.

The new form chosen by the spirit world is no creature I would want to be. He returned to us as a goblin woman, bereft of all pride and all possessions. I disown what he has become, the creature who was once Sydnius is no scion of the Pack, no warrior of the Northlands. It is a warped being, ripped from the worlds beyond with no place here. She has called herself Sydnia, but never will the Horse welcome her as their own.

The hydra knew this too, returning to it's marshy home, guided by the Pack from the false-goblin. The beastmaster has lost its pack.

Tonight we rest in the rooms again. I will sleep lightly, if at all. The sooner we leave this accursed place the better.

*Fireday, 7th day of Thirdmonth*

It has been decided to investigate the runes of the magical dais on the third floor. With the magic of Kapix we deciphered them, marking them as runes for Island, Mountain, Shrine, Dungeon and Swamp. The three ivory keys we found fit a slot in the middle of the dais. They found some way to make the a keys direct to a rune, with one doing nothing. But when Sakorat and the reborn-goblin tried another, they were taken away to a far place.

After many minutes they returned, having gone to an jungle island, standing on a tower among old ruins. They fled at the signs of some large draconic creature. I kept one of the keys as all of the others tried another of the runes. I await their return now.

*Morning of the 7th*

The last rune took them to the prison below the keep and they had to return on foot. They gathered for one other rune and I have not seen them since. But there have been signs of other creatures beyond the keep. I have seen several siv and suspect they might be gathering in numbers. The giants have been around the keep, although they have yet to enter.

*Midday of the 7th*

The Company of the Valiant Blade has yet to return. At the end of the causeway I can see many siv, some of which speak to one of the water giants. They approach now, and among them I can make out a human magi, most likely the one who fled from us two days ago. Now he returns with allies.

Having no other choice, I must bend the runes to my will and leave this place. May Tiger grant me strength and Hawk grant me courage.

*End of Session Twenty-Three*


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 30, 2006)

*Evening of the 7th*

For now I live.

I lie soaked in dank marsh-water, making little sound and waiting for the siv to find me. The runic circle brought me outside of the keep, the beacon still visible.

In the distance I can hear the shouts and chants of the siv, while I lay low as Crocodile does. If it does end here, may the Pack let my death be quick. Other mercenaries have told me of the fate dealt to captives by the walking frogs.

*Earthday, 8th of the Third*

There is hope still.

The naiad contacted me through magic, speaking into my head. They have retreated into the depths below the castle and regroup for now. I tried to reply, but do not know if he understood me.

Today is a day of waiting to see what Raven brings. I feed on lizards and any other creature which crosses my path.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 8, 2006)

*Night, the 8th*

The others have used the runic circle to escape the fort and find me in the swamp. All are alive and we flee the siv, returning toward Sohal. I will find more of their tale as we leave this place.

*Waterday, the 9th*

We make better time now, and have completed the task set for us by Demetrios. While I waited for them in the dirty waters, they explored and looted under the fort. 

They overcame water-filled rooms, a mutant giant siv who guarded a throne, walking skeletons in a pool, puzzle doors, cloth-wrapped spirits, a giant hag and other traps to find the black flame. There are some magical sticks and bottles, but nothing I have interest in. Let them sell it and give me my share.

From the version Sakorat gave, he lead the others to victory, overcoming most of the tasks nearly alone. Yet when I hear Zuridah's tale, the old man's ramblings and Ijiru's terse account, they give a different picture. But if the naiad wishes to spread himself in glory, so be it. He's the one hiring me.

They did not finish exploring all of the underground sections. Mud started pouring in from above, and they decided it was time to leave.

*Earthday, 13th of the Third*

We are not at Blackcreek once more, where we have handed over the nuts to Demetrios. The payment of pipes and lantern is in our hands, and the sage is inspecting the artefacts we have gained.

I celebrate another job well done and completed, with several large mugs of ale. Tonight I plan on celebrating for a long time. 

*14th of the Third*

Our long journey back to Whistlevale has started. There is much talk of what our gold will be spent on. Beyond many drinks and bought women, I have thought on it little

*Fireday, 2nd of the Fourth, 1534 ER*

Southwatch City welcomed us today, with our gold and tales. Kapix wants to stay with the Company of the Valiant Blade, and our future looks strong. Tomorrow we divide the spoils and talk to the merchants. There is a red-head in the city who I have visited before, and intend to do so many more times in the coming weeks.

*14th of the Fifth*

The days are starting to wear on me now. We have spent much time honing our skills, resting and enjoying our gains. But my feet grow restless and I wish to travel once more. The Company have turned down small offers of work and continue to live on at Nightjewel Mansion.

Many sport extra enchanted tattoos, and magical trinkets. Sakorat has replaced one of his eyes with a glowing blue mass, some sort of enchantment on it. Zuridah turned down an offer to join the Tower of the Guardian Flame. They uphold fire as a weapon and almost a religion, purging the undead. Not for me. Would cut down options of work.

An entourage of important siv visited us, asking about the keep in the swamp. For a good amount of gold, we told them what we knew and exchanged two of the keys. The last we have kept for ourselves.

*8th of the Sixth*

Two nights ago we attended a ball at Southwatch. We celebrated a marriage between Southwatch and Northwatch, the names are not important. The Temple of the Golden Lord at Whistlesprings supplied us with a gift for the married two.

There were many pretty human women in attendance, and important leaders from all around.  Most of my night was spent watching them and protecting the naiad, as he sang his own praises to any and all.

*Otherday, 14th of the Seventh*

Sakorat's underlings have been expanding his fortifications, and he has used the power of Tunli to pull earth from the ground and shape it into walls. We still prepare and enjoy the days we have. 

Tomorrow could always be our last in this world.

*End of Session Twenty-Four*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 11, 2006)

*4th of the Seventh*

Zuridah spends most of her time sorting out the library, picking books from the swamp fort or finding new ones in Whistlesprings and beyond. According to Sakorat, apart from her daily walks she spends nowhere near the time she used to with the creature who is now Syndia, once a proud son of Horse. A group of tain came to talk to her a couple of weeks ago. Their tribe, the Manlef, hunt a way to lift the curse of the tain. Zuridah was of little help to them, I suspect.

Lukkar has been busier of late. He has been placed in charge of a section of the Redroad Trading Coster. Merchants with far more to them. We raided one of their caravans when I was with the Eastcastle forces. Not people to take lightly. The other goblin, if you can call her that, has grown wild. She spends most of her time with her large wolves and trained dog, or inventing tales of seeing former lives. Sometimes a pech, or a salamander, another time from the Northlands.

Ijiru has been keeping to himself. He sometimes carts around a large mirror, worth a small pile of gold. Still have to be careful around that one. Always do around his sort.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 21, 2006)

*23rd of the Seventh Month*

Shegall Harrowborn, the naiads personal guard before me, came to speak to some in the mansion. He now leads a small group of fanatics, intent on cleansing Highkeep of bandits and anyone else who opposes him. Others have declared him the Champion of Highkeep. I foresee a short future, ended on some warrior's blade.

A cycuri came two days ago and spoke to Deng and Lukkar. I care not what their dealings were. Something to do with Irenke, a fallen cycuri who adventured with the Valiant Blade long ago.

I grow restless. The spirit of my homeland calls for me. All mercenaries must end their time somewhen. Better an early glorious death or a life of plenty? Maybe Raven will give me guidance.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 21, 2006)

After this stage, the party are now

*Ijiru*, human male from Mejan, Rogue 1 / True Transmuter 5 / Assassin 1 / Arcane Trickster 4
*Kapix*, human male from Bukon, Necromancer 5 / Deathmaster 6
*Lukkar*, goblin male from the Deeps, Scout 10 / Falcon Totem Warrior 1
*Sakorat*, naiad male brought up among humans from Bukon, Cleric 11 of Tunli and the Lord of the Green Claw
*Sydnia the reborn*, reincarnated goblin, Ranger 4 / Packlord 7
*Zuridah, daughter of Ismah*, tain female of the Hydra Beastclan, Tain Paragon 3 / Fighter 8

with one NPC:

*Melof, son of Talek*, human male of the Tiger Beastclan, Barbarian 9


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 21, 2006)

*Earthday, 18th of Eigthmonth*

The road calls to us once more. We make prepartions even now.

Marchelleus SouthWatch, brother of the current Lord SouthWatch, asked to hire the Company of the Valiant Blade. Avivah SunPass, bride to be of one of his family, has gone missing as she head north. They have offered us land and thrall rights if we can find her for them. Tomorow we leave for Southwatch

Ijiru conjured up an image of the girl we look for in his mirror. She sat in a tent, reading a book. She is radiantly beautiful, moreso than any other I have seen. Several others saw her at the ball in Southwatch a couple of months ago. They say she has grown in beauty in some manner.

*19th of the Eighth*

Ijiru could not conjure up the image of the girl in the mirror today. The magic is not always reliable. A massive spider has spun a web across the road to Southwatch, but Ijiru burnt it down with spears of fire. He has grown much in power and confidence, as if he was possessed by Tiger himself

*21st*

We reached Southwatch today. Ijiru managed to view Avivah once more yesterday, as she took a meal in the same tent. We have no idea where she is, although others thought roots on her plate were gathered from nearby hills. 

The SouthWatch Family confirmed our contract. Our quarry was last seen in her coach at Greenbarrows to the north, over a week ago. Tomorrow he head out to find if any other traces remain. 

Most of our dealings were with Abbon Longstep, a priest who has served the SouthWatch family for years. He has managed to contact Avivah through prayers to the Immortals. She is safe and happy, remembering nothing of her capture. She intends to be the mortal queen at the Festival of Three Queens, held in Queensmeet at the end of the Ninthmonth. We have until then to find her. Abbon can no longer contact her, as she has stopped replying to his magics.

*22nd of the Eighth*

Lukkar had a warning this morning from his friends inteh city, telling him someone had been searching for us in the city. We soon found out a few miles north of Southwatch, when a lone, armoured pech demanded that we give up Ijiru. He claimed to be a magistrate of the Order of the Silent Stone. Not being in Mejan, we refused and the friends of the pech showed themselves.

A massive panther of steel tore down on us from behind rocks, grabbing hold of Ijiru, while another armoured pech appeared out of stone, calling the strength of Earth Powers to himself. Zuridah and myself, along with the Cursed One's giant wolves, set about the panther, freeing the wizard and eventually hacking the legs off of the thing. We all suffered rents and slashes from the creature. Lukkar and the Cursed One fought the pech, bouyed by the magic of the naiad. 

Sakorat summoned a wall of blades which smote down one of the pech, and the second attempted to surrender. It had to settle for single combat with the Cursed One, although Zuridah attempted to intervene and Sakorat interfered with aid from the Immortals. In the end it was overcome, crumbling to stone.

Once we picked their bodies apart, we continued on our journey towards Shieldhold

*22nd, Evening*

The Cursed One found tracks just north of Shieldhold. The coach had been directed off of the road and the guards slain, thier bodies left among the trees. There were signs of humans and some sort of giant humanoid among the attackers. Thier tracks disappeared a short way away from the attack. The coach went on its way again, up toward Greenbarrows. 

The others think that Avivah was taken away here, and fake guards put on the coach to Greenbarrows, muddying the picture. We have taken the head of one of the guards, to speak with its spirit should we return to Southwatch.

*Earthday the 23rd*

Sakorat has started to ask the Lord of the Green Claw for guidance. We suspect Avivah to be in the hills west of Greenbarrows, or in the Harrowmoor to the south. We should reach Greenbarrows by dusk.

*Waterday the 24th*

Twenty five years ago to the day I was born into this world. The southerners do not mark the day of their birth, but among my people it is important. This is my spirit day, when I speak little to others and think on my family, my life journey and that of the Tiger Beastclan. It would be good to see Nadelek, Tecca and Kuet again, as well as little Wuencen and Talek. I wonder what they would make of the Monkey Beastclan, now far from their homeland and mixed in the affairs of the southerners. I imagine little good would be said.

The others hunt for tracks along the northern road and speak to the villagers of Greenbarrows. But we will find nothing here. Avivah is long gone and we chase after Spider's shadow.

*Otherday*

Sakorat thinks the Lord of the Green Claw has granted him guidance. Avivah lies to the south. Our travel today has brought us back through Greenbarrows. The searching gnaws away at the others, and they grow tired of the hunt.

*Evening of the 25th*

Lukkar has shown his cunning! Ijiru's mirror has shown little more of Avivah, never leaving her tent. But it did show servants and a guard. At the goblin's suggestion we followed one of the servants with the mirror, showing more of the camp.

*3rd of Ninthmonth*

Much has happened since I last wrote.

Yesterday we returned to Southwatch and our employers found a priest of the Pack who spoke to the spirit of one of the guards. He told of humans and an ape among the attackers of the coach. The giant is some sort of earth spirit, of which I know little.

Through the mirror we managed to see the base of a tower, within which we saw this giant earth creature, well-dressed in dark brown skin and short horns and some sort of flail. From rumours in the city we managed to match up the camp with some sort of structure being built.

It appears the Cult of the Monkey God is behind this. Why they would want to steal the woman no-one is sure. But now we head to the Harrowmoor, with a shaman of Dog who can help our hunt on the Realm of Spirits. Tonight we should reach Whisltebridge.

Rosen, daughter of Kew of the Dog Beastclan, is a plain woman of middle years, a mercenary like myself. Capable of summoning wind and stone, fire and sea, I have no quarrel with her.

*5th of Ninthmonth*

Yesterday we reached Harrowcross and began to follow the Harrow up into the Harrowmoor. Today we should reach the hills and Rosen can begin her search for our quarry.

*Midday of the 5th*

A day to remember.

Two giant flying apes accompanied a green monkey, which claimed to be the Monkey God. The others seemed surprised, for they had never met this creature before, or heard of it being found outside of the Forest of the Apes. It demanded that we drop our current journey and travel to Darkgrove where we would be showered with gifts.

After considering the offer, involving a journey weeks away from the Harrowmoor, we declined and the Monkey God departed, leaving one giant flying ape watching us. Known as the Children of Yavu, Lukkar has seen them before. 

It followed us a short while, summoning a storm of sleet and wind with its power. Apparently we had angered the Monkey God. An air spirit attacked us as we were enveloped in the storm. Zuridah and I stood strong as Lukkar fled the scene on his dog, the Cursed One entering battle along with her beasts. Ijiru pulled out a rope and left the Realm of Mortals, seeking sanctuary elsewhere.

The air spirit was quickly brought down as the child threw more enchantments at us. The wolves, the Cursed One and Zuridah were struck down by a malady, rushing around the area, fighting one-another and ranting into the storm. I stood guard beside Sakorat as he battled the flying ape alone, matching his magic against its. The naiad traded the prayers and blade of Tunli with its lightnings and mace blows, proving the stronger. In the end it fled into the storm, evading our wrath.

We gathered up the others, relatively unharmed, and now seek our quarry in the Harrowmoor.

*End of Session Twenty-Five*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 22, 2006)

*Evening of the 5th*

Now we sit in a cave on the Harrowmoor, hiding away from the rest of the world. 

In the Harrowmoor Rosen walked the spirit world, looking for signs of powerful magical beings and signs of mortal construction. Her main finding was up the river we followed, where buildings and supernatural beings were waiting. 

As we made our way through the moor, guided by Lukkar, a winged creature of stone caught sight of us. It fled soon after, back towards the buildings we sought. Soon after Ijiru caught sight of a tower of stone in the distance, partially hidden between several hills. We decided to rest out of sight, in a cavern found for us by the tain.

Ijiru make a solitary journey to the tower, finding a several structures and tents in a walled enclosure, guarded by several gargoyles. A large four-armed ape made of iron watched the base of the tower, and human guards were seen in the enclosure. He suspects Avivah is in one of the tents, but for now we wait.

*Airday, 6th of Ninthmonth, 1534 ER*

The others have spent most of the day laying plans, but have few good ideas. They would never make warleaders or mercenary captains. The tain left the caves driven to wander a short way by the Doom of her kind. She reported sighting a gargoyle in the sky, watching from afar. Ijiru plans to scout again at night, shielded from prying eyes by his magics.

Rosen walked the spirit world, but found nothing of use to us. I would prefer a shaman of Tiger to one of Dog. But one is harder to find than the other. 

*Night of the 6th*

There are more sentries than we thought before. Many gargoyles, lead by a larger one and several armoured in chain. A drake of some sort guards at night, and Ijiru caught sight of a second giant iron ape. 

He did manage to locate Avivah in one of the tents, setting off an alarm at the same time. The gargoyles rushing around did not concern him, but their master did. The giant earth genie tried to find him with spells, and our scout fled. 

We have now moved a short way to a new cave, and lay plans for the next day

*7th of the Ninth*

We are returning to Southwatch for aid. Sakorat contacted Abbon Longstep, wanting scrolls of power to help with our rescue. We are to meet them at Queensmeet tomorrow. They want the bride to be back as soon as we can manage. Sakorat has yet to explain his plan to me.

Gargoyles have been sent after us, leading an ape of iron. We lie in wait now, hoping to weaken our foes.

*Midday of the Seventh*

The battle was swift and brutal. None of our foes escaped.

The drake joined them, a creature from the Deeps, known as a smoke drake to Ijiru. Rosen merged with the stone before battle began, as she had never agreed to aid our fights. Sakorat granted us the full strengths of his magics as are foes advanced, gargoyles, iron ape and drake. They were not needed in truth. The drake covered us in a boiling mass of smoke, the only casualty being Lukkar's dog and the horses I had tied.

The ape charged in first, only to be brought down by Lukkar's arrows, Ijiru's fire and the tain's axe. The drake proved little more of trouble, flying through a wall of blades, then stunned by the wrath of the naiad's patrons and cut down by Zuridah. Other gargoyles fell to Lukkar's arrows and one wrestled briefly with him. When I slew their last leader, a chain-armoured of their race, they attempted to flee. But none escaped our arrows, blades and spells.

Our enemies beware, the Company of the Valiant Blade.

*Evening of the 7th*

Our day ended at Queensmeet, a small village where they base the Festival of Three Queens at summer and winter solstice. Even now a few people get ready.

We heard tales of this coming festival, where three women represent mortals, the forest fey and the night fey. This year they say the most beautiful are gathering. Someone has been spreading the rumours of Avivah. Why the Monkey Cult took her is a mystery.

*8th of the Ninth*

Sakorat sent a message to Avivah this morning, telling her we were on our way. She sent a message back and she is still in the enclosure. We tried to view her in Ijiru's mirror but kept getting the same image. Our wizard suspects some ward is being used to protect her from sight.

A group of Southwatch guardsmen came in with our scrolls of power, and wished us the best as we headed back out on are rescue attempt.

*Waterday, the 9th*

We camped on the edge of the Harrowmoor last night, and today reached the tower once more, resting in another cave. I begin to feel like Bat, spending so much of my time in the dark.

Now we wait for night-time, to rescue Avivah.

*Night?, the 9th?*

Soon after dusk we crept close to the enclosure, watching the torches of our prey. Ijiru and the naiad summoned their magics, and it began. 

Ijiru flew into the night, cloaked in darkness and silenced by the Immortals. A few minutes later we saw signs of his presence, massive black tentacles breaking out havoc in the tent. Soon he returned with Avivah, managing to find her among the tents. He overcame two pech guards, and there were no wards strong enough to stop him. 

The naiad unleashed a scroll of power, sundering the ground of our foes, collapsing their buildings and tearing apart the earth. We watched the havoc for a short while, then joined hands and fled to another realm.

For now we are somewhere else. I can see dull grey all around and little else. No lights, just a grey miasma. The ground is a dull brown and there is no scent here. This is the Realm of Order, according to Sakorat. He only had enough power to bring us here. To escape we must wait for the Immortals to answer his prayers. Let them answer it soon, for I like not this place. 

The woman, still not awake, appears to be the one we were after. The radiance has faded slightly from her features. The others are sure she had many thralls connected to her, and some were lost in the quake Sakorat summoned upon the enemy.

*?, a few hours since my last entry*

We need to leave here soon. Giant ant-creatures approached us, and were almost the end to us. We could not understand them, and they attempted to take control of us.
Zuridah was the first to fall under their sway, and I soon after. Avivah fell to one of the warriors, Ijiru masked himself with spells and Sakorat was soon surrounded. Desperate prayers to the Immortals entombed several of the ant-men and Zuridah in stone, while Ijiru and Lukkar located the one which possessed us. 

It fell to fire and arrows soon after, freeing us from their servitude. The ant-creatures fled our righteous wrath, and the field of battle was ours once more. Not a safe place to be. Avivah was only stunned and prayers to the Immortals have set her to rights again.

*Otherday, 10th of the Ninth*

Our fortunes have improved, but only barely. With Sakarat's magic we returned to the Realm of Mortals. But such links are unstable and we were thrown from our intended place of Southwatch. 

Now we our in forest, with trees as far as we can see. Zuridah and Lukkar recognise this as the Forest of the Apes, where they have spent much time in the past. For now we head north, with Avivah telling us constantly that she needs to be at the Festival of Three Queens. 

Our first task is to stay alive. Our second is to find Southwatch. Our third is to return her to our employers. Anything else falls outside the bounds of our contract. Such is the life of the mercenary and the adventuring company.

*12th of the Ninth*

Lukkar has sighted hills to the west from the treetops. He is fairly sure of where we are, east of the Redcap Hills. North is still our destination. Night fey have sighted us, but they are wary of an enchanted helmet worn by the naiad. The unseelie fear it and Lukkar tells me they have used it for nearly two years to gain access to the Forest of the Apes unmolested.

Sakorat contacted the Southwatch family to tell of our successful rescue. They want her returned as soon as possible. She wants to get to the festival. I want to leave the forest.

*17th of Ninthmonth*

As the solstice grows nearer, we are still in the forest of the night fey. A cycuri shapeshifer accosted us today. He belonged to the Cult of the Monkey God, and wanted us to wait for him so we could hand over Avivah. 

Sakorats silver tongue fooled him into believing we would hand her over. He flew off in eagle form and we pretended to stay for a short while, before heading north once more.

*Waterday, 19th of Ninthmonth*

Our journey draws nearer to an end. Now we are in the Blackstone Hills, west of Highkeep and Whistlesprings. They will meet us at Nightjewel Mansion. In the next few days we will cross what remains of Highkeep, avoiding the bandits and other creatures who haunt that cursed place.

*Waterday, 24th of Ninthmonth*

Despite one unsuccessful escape attempt by Avivah, desperate to get to the Festival, we have reached Whistlesprings and handed over our unearthly companion. Marchelleus met us himself, handing over the deeds to our new house and lands. One sure thing is that Avivah will not represent mortals at the Festival of Three Queens.
We have been granted rights to keep criminals and Mark them as thralls in the name of the SouthWatch Family. I dislike the idea of thralls. They would tie me to a place too much for my liking.

*10th of Tenthmonth*

We have heard news from the Festival of Three Queens. The Cult of the Monkey God lost much face, as Niabi, the queen for the unseelie, refused to be crowned when she heard Avivah did not represent the mortals. The Monkey God turned up, looking for the lady of the night fey.

It turns out they are ancient foes, and Peregrina had planned to break the curse Niabi had set on the Monkey God long ago. But the Monkey God's foe had fled before he turned up, with no Avivah to vie for the mortals. 

The festival turned ugly from there, with the Monkey God spreading his wrath among those gathered. It was abandoned among apes and baboons, with many turned to stone by Peregrina's mad gaze.

The SouthWatch Family have outlawed the Cult of the Monkey God, and placed a bounty on their leader's head. The Monkey Beastclan talk of returning home to the Northlands, and the Monkey God's followers are in disarray. One of their number, Tabor, has met with the Company of the Valiant Blade, keen to come to some truce with Southwatch.

We rest, train, enjoy our time of peace once more. No-one knows for sure what waits across the next horizon.

*End of Session Twenty-Six*


----------



## Deng (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, I resent it being called a "rescue attempt"!! Ijiru did his part really well it was only Sakorat carrying just _one_ Plane Shift that made it less than ideal!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 25, 2006)

As written by Shegall Harrowborn, Champion of Highkeep

*Earthday, 18th of Twelfthmonth, 1534 ER*

Kwaku has handed me the Journal of the Valiant Blade to keep for now. Sakorat and Melof have journeyed off to Whiteblade, where they are in talks with the Venturers of the Coin over some treaty or another. Since the naiad received the title of Warden of Whistlesprings, he has had many such offers.

It appears as if I am to have one final journey with the Company of the Valiant Blade. Tabor, the former leader of the Cult of the Monkey God, is attempting to make peace with the Southwatch Family. 

As part of this agreement, the Company of the Valiant Blade have been approached to slay Peregrina Nightjewel, the medusa of the Monkey Cult who organised the kidnapping of Avivah SunPass. She is due to be at Whistlecross on New Year's Eve, and we would set an ambush then.

With Sakorat and Melof away and Sydnia and Ijiru on a journey in Sohal with Kwaku, the remainder of the Company now look to me for an extra blade. Although ambush is not my preferred method of attack, I will use it against one as dangerous as Peregrina. Lukkar's allies are also looking for a priest capable of strong magics. We may need such a one in a battle such as this.

*Airday, 21st of Twelfthmonth, 1534 ER*

We have met Jomo, a siv priest of the Lord of the Green Claw, and an ally of the Redroad Trading Coster which Lukkar belongs to. We have several days to debate tactics and find a good spot from which to fight.

*Otherday, 25th of Twelthmonth, 1534*

We hide now on the banks of the Whistle, waiting for Peregrina's coach to arrive. A massive girillon with red claws rides atop the black coach and several winged monkeys escort her.

Earlier this morning we reached Whistlecross, where most of my men now shelter. I left scouts on the trails into the village, and one of these alerted us of her approach.

Jomo has used most of his enchantments on us, to give us strength in battle and banish fear from our minds. Lukkar and Zuridah seem keen on a fight, and I ready to strike a blow against one partly responsible for the fall of Highkeep.

May the Green grant us a victory this day.

*Night*

As Peregrina's coach grew close to the crossing, one of the winged apes caught sight of us and flew in for a closer look. The beast was a mutated form of the cloaked apes found in the Forest of the Apes, no doubt warped by experiments from Peregrina. Each carried a halberd in its claws and wore a strange hat. 

It howled a warning to Peregrina and she summoned a giant elemental of earth, prepared for danger. Zuridah leapt to battle the creature while I defended Jomo from one of the winged apes. Lukkar crept up towards the coach, hidden among the long grass. 

Lukkar's dog was not so lucky, torn apart by the bloodclaw girillon in front of the cart. Peregrina's driver kept the reins ready, but no order to pull away came from his mistress. Lukkar appeared next to the coach, disrupting the medusa's magic with a well-placed arrow. Zuridah left the elemental to smash in the coach from the other side, turning Peregrina's attention and gaze to the tain. Jomo's attempts to banish the elemental failed. leaving myself to battle the creature alone.

Jomo's next prayer to the Lord of the Green Claw sank coach, horses and giant ape into a mass of mud, the goblin and tain protected by another of the siv's enchantments. Lukkar was forced back from the mud and coach by the girillon, covered in blood and mud, showering Peregrina before he left the battle. Zuridah tore through the door on the side away from the goblin, forcing an injured medusa out of the other side of the coach. It was here that Jomo caught her in a column of fire, and she was no more.

The elemental of earth proving too strong a foe for myself, I withdrew to the siv who closed up my wounds with a single prayer. As the apes went berserk and flew away, Zuridah grabbed the muddy remains of the medusa and away we fled. Lukkar injured the bloodclaw with more arrows before it fled off into the night.

With apes and girillon gone, and the elemental returned to it's home plane, we returned to find the driver had fled with whatever he could carry. We took what we could from the ruined coach and made our way back to the village, to celebrate our victory.

*Fireday, 2nd of Firstmonth, 1535 ER*

Tabor and the SouthWatch family are happy, we have been rewarded and the region is at relative peace again. I have gathered a few more followers and intend to make Highkeep a more secure area. Night fey beware my blade.

Kwaku has asked me to accompany him on a journey to the Northlands. He hopes to find the last few members of his Council of the Pack, notably Mammoth and Wurm. I wish him luck but I have duties here. I know that several of the others intend to accompany him, most notably Zuridah, Sydnia and Melof. 

It seems as if the Company of the Valiant Blade have adventured their last. Sakorat appears to be caught up in his duties as Warden of Whistlespring, Lukkar is heavily involved with the Redroad Trading Coster and creating a family with Tolya. Deng looks after the mansion and Ijiru has disappeared away.

I am leaving this journal in the library of Nightjewel Mansion, where others can read of a successful adventuring band. Although many fell along the way, and for some the danger proved not worth the reward, several made it to fame, wealth and glory. 

May the Green Bless them all.

Shegall Harrowborn, Champion of Highkeep and Protector of the Green.

*End of Session Twenty-Seven*

*End of Campaign*


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jun 25, 2006)

*Addendum*

*Fireday, 2nd of Fourthmonth, 1550 ER*

Years have passed since I last wrote in this journal. I grow older now, and joints ache more, my reflexes slow and I begin to look to the future.

I have returned from the Northlands within the last month, where several of the Tower of the Guardian Flame joined the gathered beastclans and Bringers of Ultimate Peace in battle with the Death's Crow and their allies.

We won the day at the Battle of Rat's River, the tide turned by the Monkey Beastclan. From their we destroyed the Roost of the Crow in the Greyghost Peaks and hunted the remnants through the Northlands and beyond.

The Death's Crow are no more. The Immortals have spoken. None stand on this side of the Bitter Ocean. 

With my return I now bring my attention to Highkeep.  It is still a wild and dangerous place. Metabus Highkeep barely clings to his sanity in Blackhall and Lady Fulvia Highkeep rules in Exile from Whiteblade. Each spring we beat back patrols from the Bukonnish in Eastwatch and one day we expect a full-scale invasion from them. At least we no longer have to watch for the Tyrant of Eastcastle, betrayed and killed by one of his sons as he looked to defeat Whiteblade at siege.

The Tower of the Guardian Flame have built a base in Highkeep, which I now command and work from. Khun-Sa visits occasionally and new recruits train here every year. In the last fifteen years I have kept track of my former companions in the Company of the Valiant Blade, and it is to these I devote the final entries in the journal.

Kwaku is alive and well in Nightjewel Mansion. The one who passed on the journal to me managed to collect the full complement of the Pack, with an allied shaman acting as a consort to Zombie. Beastclansmen and others come from far away to ask for the advice of the Council of the Pack and it's head oracle. The siv has grown far wiser in recent years, showing a level of shrewdness I would never have imagined possible when first we met. He finds no problems in replacing dead members of the Pack. I wish him luck in future years.

Lukkar, the only member of the Company to serve from the beginning to the end, also prospers. He has grown the Redroad Trading Coster operation in Whistlesprings, sending regular caravans through Highkeep and untaxed back roads to Bukon and Eastcastle. I have lost count of the number of his children, as he and Tolya grow their clan. They have taken in many fosterlings and it is rumoured they have access to tunnels and caverns below their mansion. The goblin sold his share of Nightjewel Mansion to Deng and Kwaku, building his own house on the eastern side of Whistlesprings. A few months ago his first grandchild was born. He is happy in retirement and much respected in the area. It is rumoured that he will head the Redroad Trading Coster in Southwatch when Mehi departs.

Deng lives with the Pack and Kwaku in Nightjewel Mansion, occasionally training warriors in his strange dancing battle style. He keeps himself to himself and is rarely seen by others. He talks of returning to his tribe in the Kethor Wastes one day, but I suspect that time is still far off. He appears to be content in luxury and peace.

Sakorat, the Warden of Whistlesprings, has grown rich. Allied with the Fellowship of the Golden Lord, the Venturers of the Coin and the SouthWatch family, he has taken advantage of his many contacts and wide fame. The former leader of the Valiant Blade has had songs and tales created around him. Acolytes of Tunli and the Lord of the Green Claw serve him, he has other homes in Southwatch, Whiteblade, Blackwatch and beyond. Few others meet his power in the area.

Wealthy maybe, but never one to be content.

Zuridah has chosen a unusual life for a warrior. She accompanied me to fight the Death's Crow in the Northlands, but then she is always on the road traveling. In addition to the library at Nightjewel Mansion, she has her own in Whistlesprings. Everywhere the tain buys books, on almost every subject. A few have even been written by her. Some say she gathers knowledge to banish the curse of her race. Again, good luck to her if that is her endeavour.

Ijiru has not been seen by any since the rescue of Avivah SunPass. He was gone one morning and never returned. 

But Lukkar's friends have had the occasional dealing with him. Ijiru is a part of one of the Tongs, family bands of killers and criminals from Mejan. Most are reaver, but occasionally talented individuals are fostered into their ranks. He serves them still, acting as a spy and assassin, performing dark deeds. He is one I hope never to meet again, and likely never will.

The unfortunate Sydnia wanders the Northlands, with her pack of large hawks and wolves, guiding others through the passes of Khorun and into the peaks of the Greyghosts. Few feel comfortable around the reborn one for long, and she is forever lonely, save for her beasts. She stood with us at the Battle of Rat's River and proved herself there. The Monkey Beastclan welcome her and she visits them regularly. 

She will journey for the rest of her days, much as the tain do. The visions drive her on, and she often relives battles or events from ages past. Her soul will never find peace again. When it departs her body this time, her path is at an end. 

Kapix was never seen again by us. When we found out he was a member of the Death's Crow, we severed all ties. I hunted for him in Highkeep, but he has escaped to lands unknown. I wish him a painful death, as befits those who deal with the unliving.

Melof was another who fought at the Battle of Rat's River. It was also there he made his last stand, taken down by bone fiends as he lead a charge of Tiger beserkers. His years since the Valiant Blade were spent among the Tiger, and five children will remember him with pride.  His blade has passed from father to son, and when Madernus comes of age, he is due to join our recruits at the Tower of the Guardian Flame.

He lived his life to the full, and died a warrior. Few can ask for more in this world.

The Cult of the Monkey God bides its time. The SouthWatch family tore down one tower, but the others still stand. They continue their eternal feud with Niabi and search for a way to free the Monkey God from his magical bindings and ancient curse. As long as they keep their dealings south of the Harrow, we have no arguments. To my knowledge Tabor is still their leader, although challenges to his power frequently emerge.

Torith's Beacon has been fortified by the siv and overseen by a brotherhood of shaman. Strange beasts are often sighted near it and sane people keep well away. The sage Demetrious never did return, his exilir made to extinguish the Black Flame in a cellar somewhere in Blackwatch.

Lavrin Greymantle still keeps to Highkeep Forest, protecting her tribe of greenback apes and staying distant from the rest of the world. Occasionally others try to collect the bounty still valid from the Venturers of the Coin, but none have yet succeeded. I would hunt her down myself, but do not have the strength for a full foray into a stronghold of the night fey.

The Southwatch Family have grown strong once more, allied to the Whiteblades. There is talk of finding a king for Sohal once more, but it is likely to come to naught. The city-states are too divided, with the Red Conclave too strong and the coastal cities under pressure from reaver raiders and envoys from the Empire of Sardleg.

We have had our impact on this world, with the Company of the Valiant Blade more successful than many. It is time for copies of this journal to be made and distributed among those who still live. 

May many read these writings and help recount the adventurers of the Company of the Valiant Blade. May others be inspired and find adventures of their own.

Final entry by Shegall Harrowborn, Champion of Highkeep.


----------



## DeGlove (Jun 29, 2006)

Hehehe  

Kwaku sounds like he managed to get what he wanted, along with a number of the rest of the party, even though dark clouds hang over the (eastern) horizion.

A fitting epilogue for a fine campaign


----------

